# Schwertreiter und Freunde aus Aalen



## SchwertreiterAA (14. Mai 2013)

*Hallo Jungs und Mädels*

Die MTB - Gruppe "Schwertreiter" aus Aalen / Wasseralfingen und Umgebung startet nun ein eigenes Thema, nachdem es bei unseren Freunden, den NoNames (Schwabsberg / Ellwangen), immer ruhiger wird ... 

Wir sind zurück von unserer Frühjahrstour in Italien und hatten dort viel Spaß in Kohlern, am Mte. Grappa und natürlich am Lago.
Hier ein paar Eindrücke:

































Macht mit, stellt ein bißchen was ein von euren Touren, Unternehmungen und was sonst so interessieren könnte. 

Man sieht sich auf den Trails!!! Beste Grüsse Micha


----------



## Gpunkt (14. Mai 2013)

Danke Micha, super Bilder ich denke es wurde Zeit diesen Tread zu öffnen, wenn die Bilder zu groß für den Bildschirm sind bitte draufklicken und die richtige größe auswählen.

Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (14. Mai 2013)

Ja,super Bilder Micha!Und als Tribut an Bertholds Tread ist auf dem ersten Bild der momentan letzte NO-Name in Aktion.


----------



## krokerleguane (15. Mai 2013)

Hi, nicht ganz korrekt. Es gibt insgesamt noch zwei NoNames auch wenn ich im Moment meine Touren eher als Rentnertouren rund m Ellwangen bezeichnen würde hatte ich doch immerhin drei Todestrails mit drin (auch wenn sie zusammen nur eine Länge von 12 Metern hatten 

Also ein aktiver NoName und einer der noch nicht ganz aufgegeben hat (auch wenn ich erst bei Tour 3 dieses Jahr bin)

Tolle Bilder übrigens 

Grüße Berthold ExNoNamePräsi bzw jetzt OnlyLonelyNONameSingledriverPräsi

Ps. hatte letzte Woche versucht  vor zwei Rentner auf ihren Trekkingbikes zu Fahren, damit ich mal wieder das TourAnführerGefühl mit Bikergruppe hinter mir hatte, die haben mich dann aber einfach überholt und das Gefühl war wieder weg .....


----------



## Carsten (15. Mai 2013)

ja jemand Schaltzugaussenhüllen (am liebsten Jagwire) rum liegen....lang für komplette Verlegung vom Lenker bis zum Schaltwerk?


----------



## ezkimo (15. Mai 2013)

moment ich war auch da und war biken


----------



## schwertrider (15. Mai 2013)

@bertholdie 2 Rentner hatten sicher E-Bikes.Und nachdem sie Dich überholt hatten war sicher der Akku leer ! Also schön weiterbiken und Todestrails fahren.


----------



## cimgott (15. Mai 2013)

Klasse Bilder!!
 @berthold: das wird schon wieder! Dran bleiben!!!



Carsten schrieb:


> ja jemand Schaltzugaussenhüllen (am liebsten Jagwire) rum liegen....lang für komplette Verlegung vom Lenker bis zum Schaltwerk?



Hab noch ein paar Meter von Shimano rumliegen. Die Jagwire hat es mir mehrmalig am ende aufgesplissen, teurer Spaß! Der Shimano scheint besser zu halten.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. Mai 2013)

Unser Karmeramann bei der Arbeit ... man darf gespannt sein !?!





Heute 18:30 Uhr KWB bei passendem Wetter.


----------



## freeridefritz (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hab auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Lago....

Donnerstag, Grillabend mit Starzi (im Hintergrund, verdutzte Schwertrider):




Freitag, Regen, Tourstart Monte Baldo Bergstation, mit Blick ins Etschtal:




Blick auf Cavedine See (Marocche-Runde):




Ausklang der Marocche-Runde mit Blick auf die Sarca Mündung:




Lago Panorama am Strand von Torbole:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. Mai 2013)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> .... im Hintergrund, verdutzte Schwertrider ...



... wir wollten nur was von dem guten bayerischen Bier abziehen, aber da war ja nichts zu holen ... 

Lagopanorama vor dem Sinkflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekxler (17. Mai 2013)

Das waren mal wieder geile Tage am Lago... und hier das erste Video.
Qualität bitte auf HD einstellen...ist sonst unscharf!!!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## trekxler (17. Mai 2013)

Weiter Vidoes sind in Arbeit, wird aber wohl noch ne weile dauern.


----------



## ezkimo (17. Mai 2013)

​auch noch eins allerdings schon ein paar Tage her​


----------



## Golem04 (18. Mai 2013)

*Hallo*, fährt jemand von euch die *Magura Louise* ab 2007?
Habe 2 Paar original verpackte *Bremsbeläge *abzugeben.
Type 6.2 Endurance. Zusammen 20
Gruß Micha
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff ;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff ;}


----------



## Carsten (18. Mai 2013)

hier ein Bild aus der Inka Stadt


----------



## zdeneker (18. Mai 2013)

Servus Leute

Super Idee, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, Micha. War überfällig...

Schöne erste Bilder schon mal vom Lago Trip, macht mich ja schon ziemlich neidisch. Vor allem, dass der Dalco dieses Jahr wieder dabei war

Ich kann mit Bike Neuigkeiten leider grad nicht dienen...
...aber am Mittwoch ist Anton bei uns gesund zur Welt gekommen und wird mich in der nächsten Zeit wohl noch ein wenig beschäftigen.

Ride On

Grüsse,
Zdenek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Mai 2013)

*Super!! Gut gemacht, Zdenek. *
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, auf Anton, den neuen Erdenbürger!! 
Grüße auch an die ganze Familie!!!
Wir werden uns trotzdem auf den Trails sehen, denn ein bißchen Entspannung wirst Du sicher gelegentlich brauchen. Gruss M.


----------



## krokerleguane (19. Mai 2013)

...."bist du nicht der Berthold der Chef der NoNames?" ...."Ja, und du wer bist du, sind wir schon einmal zusammen gefahren?" ..."Ne, ich gehör zu den ATR!" ...."ATR wer sind die?" ....."das sind die AggressiveTrailRider, ich kenn dich vom IBC......"""

Dieses Gespräch hat mir mal wieder bewiesen, dass trotz dem Ende des NoNamesThreads, die NoNames zur Legende geworden sind und zukünftige Generationen von Bikern sich Geschichten von den Sagenhaften Ridern in ihren GrauRoten Trikots erzählen werden.....

Heute um 7.30 gestartet, wollte eigentlich Ellwangen DreiHügel machen, aber mein Pony zog nach rechts zum BB und das war gut so...gemütlich über Abenteuerspielplatz-Hüttlingen-WAA hoch zum BB, dann noch mit dem ATR Chef ein Stück Richtung Parcour, dann noch den Verweigerer mitgenommen und den oberen Teil vom EBT... und um 10.45 war ich wieder zu Hause...schön wars 

Grüße Berthold...ach ich hab mir den Trail neben der DS angeschaut ohoh der hats in sich Respekt


----------



## Carsten (20. Mai 2013)

Zdenek & C. : alles Gute. Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Lieferung
wie schaut´s heute aus? Ist zwar ganz schön kalt geworden, aber ne kleine Runde sollt man schon drehn.

ich fahr jedenfalls mal los und bin um halb 10 am kwb...


----------



## torquex (20. Mai 2013)

Zdenek, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Aufstockung der Trail-Nachwuchstalente. ...wer brauch schon Schlaf  Alles Gute euch!

Berthold, ich fühl' mich langsam auch wieder etwas mobiler. Wie angedroht werde ich mich demnächst mal an dein Hinterrad klemmen. Ggf. kommendes WE?? 

Gruß D.


----------



## cimgott (20. Mai 2013)

Zdenek, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!! Hast ja jetzt ne ordentliche Bande!! 

Viele Grüße an die Familie!!


----------



## zdeneker (20. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Glückwünsche

  @torquex: nehmt doch Camu noch mit auf die Reha Runde...

Werde mich jetzt auch mal wieder Fit machen müssen, um nicht hinterher zu fahren...

Grüsse,

Z.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Mai 2013)

*... es ist angerichtet!!! ....*

war am Samstag beim wandern (trailscouten) und ich sage euch: es kann los gehen! Muss nur noch das Wetter passen...


----------



## Carsten (20. Mai 2013)

Reute?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Mai 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> Reute?



ja, vom Säuling Blick nach Süden


----------



## trekxler (21. Mai 2013)

Das 2. Video von unserer Dalco-Tour ist nun auch fertig.

Grüße Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (24. Mai 2013)

Golem04 schrieb:


> *Hallo*, fährt jemand von euch die *Magura Louise* ab 2007?
> Habe 2 Paar original verpackte *Bremsbeläge *abzugeben.
> Type 6.2 Endurance. Zusammen 20
> Gruß Micha
> FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff ;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff ;}



Jepp meine sind runter nach der letzten action am Geißkopf!


----------



## dadsi (24. Mai 2013)

zdeneker schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> 
> Super Idee, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, Micha. War überfällig...
> 
> ...



Hab mich gerade erst eingeklinkt...
Alles erdenklich Gute und großen Respekt und viel Glück und und und... 
Viel Freude Euch allen  CU


----------



## Gpunkt (26. Mai 2013)

Gestern wieder mal auf wunsch von Miro in Geislingen gewesen"Kurvenmassaker" großes Lob an Miro da hat sich Kurventechnisch was getan weiter so. Übrigens das wetter war beschissen













Das Bild an dieser Stelle gibt`s glaub schon hundert mal, aber immer wieder schön


----------



## schwertrider (26. Mai 2013)

@zdenek:

Von uns auch herzlichen Glückwunsch und Grüße an Christine .
Sind gestern erst vom Urlaub heimgekommen ins verregnete Deutschland .
Dein Nicolai hat am Dalco schon gefehlt!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Gpunkt (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo Fam. Weber, natürlich von uns Fam. Tilk auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum dritten Jungen hoffe das beim dritten Kind endlich mal ein Bier drauf getrunken wird, also im gegenteil vom Klaus hat mir dein Nicolai nicht gefehlt, eher deine Anwesendheit mit den legendären Abenden nächstes Jahr wieder.

Grüße Günter


----------



## boss74 (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo Familie Weber,

von den Neumaiers auch noch alles Gute und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.
 @Gpunkt: Ich dachte du meldest dich, falls ihr nach Geislingen fahrt? Wäre gerne mit, dachte aber nicht, dass ihr bei dem Wetter fahrt.


----------



## zdeneker (27. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche...

Mir haben sowohl die Abende als auch die Trails gefehlt.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder am Start. 

Gartenparty hier bei uns sobald das Wetter das mal zulässt, Bier am nächsten Sonntag nach der Tour, bin dann wieder dabei...

Schöne Grüsse an alle,

ZDenek


----------



## schwertrider (27. Mai 2013)

OK - mir hat sein Wohnmobil auch gefehlt 
Freu mich schon auf das Bier


----------



## zdeneker (27. Mai 2013)

Wer hat Morgen Zeit zum Biken...
Schönster Tag der Woche!
z.b. 9:30 oder 10:00 KWB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK007 (27. Mai 2013)

Ist morgen schon Sonntag?. Eigentlich top Zeitpunkt, habs mir auch schon überlegt bin aber arbeiten. Spätnachmittag ist bei mir eine Option 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Carsten (28. Mai 2013)

Gruß in die Heimat





vom sonnigen Idrosee


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. Mai 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> ... vom sonnigen Idrosee



schön gepost vor traumhafter Kulisse!  Viel Spass noch und schöne Touren.

Gruss zurück von der verpissten, total versifften, kalten, demotivierenden Ostalb.


----------



## zdeneker (29. Mai 2013)

Gestern Vormittag ausgestorbener Wald mit für diesen Mai traumhaftem Wetter. Hab den halben Tag im Wald verbracht und am Anfang bis der Akku leer war noch ein bisschen gefilmt.

Ein paar bewegte BIlder zur Motivation bei diesem Siffwetter...


Ride on,

Grüsse,
ZDenek


----------



## freeridefritz (29. Mai 2013)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> von der verpissten, total versifften, kalten, demotivierenden ....


 SCHE!ßE, die grad abgeht, AUCH HIER!


----------



## freeridefritz (29. Mai 2013)

Da hast aber wirklich viel Zeit im Wald verbracht, bei den ganzen Einstellungen. Und für den Schnitt auch, wa ? Schön ist`s geworden...abwechslungsreich anzugucken, und ein paar Sachen kenn ich sogar noch !



zdeneker schrieb:


> Gestern Vormittag ausgestorbener Wald mit für diesen Mai traumhaftem Wetter. Hab den halben Tag im Wald verbracht und am Anfang bis der Akku leer war noch ein bisschen gefilmt.
> 
> Ein paar bewegte BIlder zur Motivation bei diesem Siffwetter...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (29. Mai 2013)

Klasse Video Zdenek! Die Einstellungen sind wirklich gut!

Bist gut gefahren, bei dem rutschigen Untergrund!!


----------



## boss74 (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

am WE solls ja ganz ganz bescheiden werden.

Aber ab nächster Woche soll es besser werden!!!


----------



## Carsten (2. Juni 2013)

@boss74: namenloser? Mittlerer Sprung....ganz nett. @zdenek: Das Video ist klasse.


----------



## boss74 (2. Juni 2013)

ja Namenloser mittlerer Sprung


----------



## Carsten (3. Juni 2013)

noch mal was von den Jagstzeller Gästen am Idrosee:





ab morgen gibts hier auch wieder sommer, hab ihn mitgebracht ...hat nur 3 Tage gedauert zum auspacken


----------



## Schnae88 (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo Jungs!!
schöne Bilder habt ihr hier!
Bin ein arbeitskollege vom Klaus, der hat darum gebeten, folgendes video von mir hier zu posten.. 

für den spott brauch ich hier auf jeden fall nicht zu sorgen...
Braunenberg - jungle trail, erster sprung




gruß patrick


----------



## schwertrider (4. Juni 2013)

Astrein Huzzl  Ist halt doch was anderes als Skifahren.
Jetzt bitte noch ein par Bilder von Deinen Schürfwunden !


----------



## cimgott (4. Juni 2013)

Passiert!
Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt! Ging uns allen schon so!

Danke für's einstellen, so merkt man, dass man in guter Gesellschaft ist hier


----------



## schwertrider (4. Juni 2013)

Heh ! Ich habe ihm Hohn und Spott versprochen wenn er das hier reinstellt . Also bitte keine tröstenden Worte.


----------



## Schnae88 (4. Juni 2013)

klaus, nur für dich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (4. Juni 2013)

Wow,
ordentlich mit dem Baum geknutscht ,
Deinem Bike ist aber nix passiert oder ?


----------



## Schnae88 (4. Juni 2013)

Ne, dem gehts gut, ist ja auf mir gelandet


----------



## boss74 (6. Juni 2013)

weiss jemand was von Micha? Hat jemand mitbekommen wie die Diagnose ist?


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo, Micha hat eine Gehirnerschütterung und war heute nacht zur Beobachtung im Krankenhaus, kommt heute raus ist also klimpflich ausgegangen


Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo Jungs, bin wieder zuhause und packe grad meinen Rucksack für Korsika. Alles gut soweit. Passt auf euch auf, die trails sind manchmal tückisch! ... Gruss Micha


----------



## boss74 (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo Micha,

noch mal Schwein gehabt. Viel Spaß im Urlaub.

Wer geht denn morgen biken?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## torquex (9. Juni 2013)

Wie schauts heute aus? Traut sich bei dem Wetter jemand an den KWB?


----------



## Carsten (9. Juni 2013)

klar, lasse grade dem Motor anlaufen


----------



## zdeneker (9. Juni 2013)

komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekxler (16. Juni 2013)

*Gestern am Iseler*


----------



## MK007 (17. Juni 2013)

Hier mal Grüße aus dem Bikefremden Lande Hamburg. Bin (nur kurzfristig) umgestiegen auf`s gediegene Radel .




Kaum Verletzungsgefahr


----------



## Carsten (19. Juni 2013)

Freitag ist die kürzeste Nacht des Jahres. Jemand Lust auf nen ulimativen Nightride von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang? Ich spendier danach auch´n Kaffee


----------



## boss74 (28. Juni 2013)

Servus,

braucht jemand ne 2011er Revelation RLTi mit 150/120 Travel oder eine 36 Fox Float Talas von Mai 2012? Wollte mal hiernachfragen bevor ich sie im Bikemarkt poste.

Würde die Gabeln äußerst günstig abgeben!!!!! 
Gruß
Matze


----------



## Carsten (4. Juli 2013)

waren mal wieder den Sommer suchen:










vor ner Woche aufm Plose...

Tags drauf Kohlern und Riten, dort waren wir erfolgreich


----------



## Carsten (7. Juli 2013)

kleiner Nachtrag zum Plose







und aus Bozen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Juli 2013)

*So langsam wird´s was mit dem Bergsommer!
*


----------



## trekxler (8. Juli 2013)

Hi Micha,
warst mal wieder am Großen Daumen?


----------



## trekxler (8. Juli 2013)

Hier ein kurzes Handy-Video vom eiskalten Stefan On The Rocks


----------



## schwertrider (9. Juli 2013)

War ne geile Tour am Sonntag!


----------



## cimgott (10. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand spontan Laune und Zeit für ne Tour am Donnerstag oder Freitag? Z.b. in's Allgäu


----------



## Gpunkt (11. Juli 2013)

Ein paar Bilder von unserem Roadtrip PDS/Wallis 

auf dem Hinweg hat David sein Bike das er kurz vorher ersteigert hat abgeholt, somit war er für den Bikepark gerüstet





Miro hat den ersten Abend überlebt hat den Weg ins Womo nicht mehr geschaft





das Schild hatten wir nicht so ernst genommen, hätten wir aber sollen









nun ein paar eindrücke vom Wallis





























dann haben wir uns leicht verfahren, war aber kein problem





















so hoffe die Bilder machen Lust nächstes Jahr wieder eine Rodtrip in das Wallis zu machen


----------



## trekxler (11. Juli 2013)

Da leg ich doch gleich noch ein paar Bilder aus PDS nach


----------



## schwertrider (11. Juli 2013)

OK ,schaut gut aus!Nen Fullface-Helm hab ich mir schon mal zugelegt . 

Gibts morgen ne Tour ?


----------



## spykie (11. Juli 2013)

schwertrider schrieb:


> OK ,schaut gut aus!Nen Fullface-Helm hab ich mir schon mal zugelegt .
> 
> Gibts morgen ne Tour ?



Servus Klaus
Ja will Morgen Nachmittags biken gehn, Telefonieren Wir Un szusammen ?
Gruß miro


----------



## Carsten (12. Juli 2013)

Hi

das müsst auch mal anschauen...http://www.redbullxalps.com/

 @Klaus: wenn nach OK rüber rollst können wir nachmittags noch mal littlebook rocken. rufst halt an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (12. Juli 2013)

Also ich komm einfach mal um 15.30 zum KWB. Vielleicht ist ja jemand da!

@ Miro; Ich hab von Dir gar keine Nummer .


----------



## Schnae88 (12. Juli 2013)

Wahnsinns bilder habt ihr da! Lohnt sich immer wieder hier rein zu schauen. 

Quizfrage: wo wurde das video aufgenommen? ;-)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUN8fyUgU3U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## spykie (13. Juli 2013)

Schnae88 schrieb:


> Wahnsinns bilder habt ihr da! Lohnt sich immer wieder hier rein zu schauen.
> 
> Quizfrage: wo wurde das video aufgenommen? :cool
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUN8fyUgU3U&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Brauni - Verweigerer glaub ich .


----------



## Schnae88 (14. Juli 2013)

spykie schrieb:


> Brauni - Verweigerer glaub ich .


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. Juli 2013)

*Tour im Montafon ... * 








*... jetzt heißt´s leider wieder warten *


----------



## Gpunkt (15. Juli 2013)

@micha, nicht traurig sein der August kommt schöne Bilder.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (15. Juli 2013)

noch ein paar Bilder vom Wochenend weil`s so schön war auf dem ersten Bild sieht man das Tagesziel





































Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo, drei Bilder vom Wochenende sind in der auswahl Foto des Tages,
also feste auf Sternchen drücken.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

Gruß Günter


----------



## spykie (17. Juli 2013)

Günther wasch mal deine Hose !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wldpfrmpfd (18. Juli 2013)

Plane am So eine Tour bei Ehrwald. Wer mitfahren will PN an mich.
Gruß Arno


----------



## zdeneker (20. Juli 2013)

Servus

Hat vielleicht noch jemand Befestigungsschrauben für ne Avid Bremse (Bremssattel, sog. "Tri-align") bzw. die konischen Unterlegscheiben rumliegen und braucht sie nicht? Ist ne Elixir aber ich glaube die sind bei allen Avids gleich. Mir hats am Donnerstag die Scheiben allesamt zerbröselt... deshalb lockerer Sattel, Bremsenschleifen und schlechte Funktion...

Grüsse an alle aufm Bike...hab leider Dienst Heute

Zdenek


----------



## spykie (20. Juli 2013)

zdeneker schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Hat vielleicht noch jemand Befestigungsschrauben für ne Avid Bremse (Bremssattel, sog. "Tri-align") bzw. die konischen Unterlegscheiben rumliegen und braucht sie nicht? Ist ne Elixir aber ich glaube die sind bei allen Avids gleich. Mir hats am Donnerstag die Scheiben allesamt zerbröselt... deshalb lockerer Sattel, Bremsenschleifen und schlechte Funktion...
> 
> ...



Hi Zdenek
Habe welche und brauche sie im Moment NICHT.
Gruß miro


----------



## Gpunkt (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo, mal ein paar Bilder mit neuer Fototechnik mit Bernd als Darsteller, welche Variante gefällt euch am Besten.

















das letzte ist natürlich ein Einzelbild


Gruß Günter


----------



## cimgott (22. Juli 2013)

Das erste ist in meinen Augen das beste, gefolgt vom dritten! Beim dritten sollte jedes zweite Bild raus und andersrum geschichtet werden, also so, dass man das Vorderrad immer sieht!

Nur meine Meinung!


----------



## freeridefritz (22. Juli 2013)

Erschte kommt am Besten! Wie geht des?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (22. Juli 2013)

coole Funktion..aber irgenwie sieht man den Sprung (bzw den Double) gar nicht


----------



## cimgott (22. Juli 2013)

Günter hat ne Sony auf die man Apps laden kann!!

Hinter dem Sprunghügel liegt ein Haufen Reisig, welcher die selbe Farbe hat, somit kein Kontrast Sprunghügel zum Hintergrund. Tja also in Zukunft auch die Umgebung der Trails freiräumen, sonst kommen wir im Netz niemals groß raus


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. Juli 2013)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ein paar Bilder mit neuer Fototechnik mit Bernd als Darsteller, ...



*Super App und super Möglichkeiten * 
... aber nach so vielen "Bernds" erstmal ein bißchen Allgäu- Landschaft ... zum träumen 





gruss Micha


----------



## zdeneker (23. Juli 2013)

sehr schön...


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz gewehrt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Wald bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich auch in Aalen und Umgebung möglichst viele Biker aller Disziplinen für das Thema engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
DIMB Homepage -> http://www.dimb.de/


----------



## Carsten (26. Juli 2013)

der Beweis: Steinhaufen ist fahrbar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 wobei der erste Versuch erst mal in die Botanik ging:






der XXL Laurent hatte etwas Probleme mit der Kopffreiheit:






3rd line auch bei Nässe:









den Gästen aus Luxemburg hat´s jedenfalls gefallen...auch bei tropischer Hitze


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (27. Juli 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> ...auch bei tropischer Hitze



*Heute im Allgäu - viel Spaß bei großer Hitze und besten Trails*





















Gruss Micha ... und jetzt zur Party


----------



## Gpunkt (28. Juli 2013)

hallo, natürlich von mir auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Samstag

unser erster Aufstieg





es war extrem heiß





für manche zu warm





unser Zielgipfel





von da sind wir gekommen





















das war das letzte Bild vor der Trailschlacht





so hoffe gefällt, nächstes Wochenende geht`s wieder in die Berge


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. Juli 2013)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> ... so hoffe gefällt ...



*gefällt!  gefällt sogar sehr!! *
war ein super tag mit super tour. hat alles gepasst!


----------



## MK007 (28. Juli 2013)

Super Bilder Micha, Günter . Topp Tour, ein bisserl zu warm aber geht scho 

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. August 2013)

*Hier mal was ins Sommerloch auf dieser Seite: ein Wochenende in der Schweiz *


----------



## Gpunkt (7. August 2013)

Servus, wie immer ein paar Bildchen auch von mir war ein super verlängertes Wochenende freu mich schon auf das nächste


----------



## Gpunkt (8. August 2013)

zwei Bilder stehen wieder zur Auswahl Foto des Tages, wem es gefällt bitte liken


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


Gruß Günter


----------



## Carsten (8. August 2013)

Hi Leute, wir machen Grad WiFi mc kotz pause in Lugano. Bis gestern fett gute trails am Lago mezzola und am tamaro. Heute Regen. Bilder gibts erst wenn wir zurück. Chris und Carsten


----------



## Carsten (12. August 2013)

Gruß aus dem Val Susa. Leute, dad ist der Hammer hier!  Müssen wir nächstes Jahr unbedingt einplanen. trailparadies! Fotos bei Facebook...


----------



## ezkimo (13. August 2013)

schade Bilder auf Facebook...


----------



## Carsten (17. August 2013)

so..ich fang mal mit dem großen Finale an:

















...odr ein neuer Kandidat für die Top Ten den sinnlosesten Bikeaktionen


----------



## Gpunkt (18. August 2013)

Hallo, mal wieder was von den Hometrails











Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. August 2013)

*Ja, die schönen Hometrails ... schön in scene gesetzt vom fotographen ... *
... eigentlich gab´s aber keinen grund für einen verbissenen gesichtsausdruck am salzburger eck. beste verhältnisse. wahrscheinlich blendet nur der blitz ...  

... und hier der scheriff der wälder zwischen himmel und hölle:




 @Carsten: wie wär´s mit ein paar mehr infos zu den fotos? oder müssen wir auf´s buch warten? 

beste grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (19. August 2013)

Servus

noch mal St Moritz (Foto Ralf Glaser)





...OK, die nächste hab ich nimmer gekriegt

und eines von Falk, als wir morgens um 6.00 Uhr schon los sind:





hatte noch geile 2 Wochen Berge
12 Nächte Zelt (2x wild)
1 Nacht Biwak
3 Nächte Hütte (Tamaro, Simplon, Zermatt)

Wetter top, bis auf 1/2 Tag Gewitter am Tamaro. Wollten eigentlich Tagesticket Bikepark kaufen, hatten aber zum Glück keinen Fullface dabei, also nur eine Bergfahrt kaufen dürfen, oben denn Regen, kurze trockene  Pause...hat gereicht für 400 hm Aufstieg und 1600 hm Traumtrail, letzte 15 min denn im Regen durch den Wald.
Tamaro ansonsten sehr geil, tolle Trails und fette Tamaro-gipfel-Grat bis Monte Lema und Flowtrailabfahrt zurück nach Riverea




Monte Ferraro (oder so ähnlich) Umrundung (mitte tamaro-Lema Rücken, Spitzkehern Hammertrail)
Davor kurz Tracciolino am Lago Mezzola (leider inzwischen gesperrt, siehe Eintrag Reiseforum)
Chis am Fr heim, Robert am Fr abend gekommen, sa früh weiter ins Vals Susa

Val Susa:
-vorne vom Colle del Collombardo lange Steinplattenrütteltrailabfahrt...cool (Auffahrt Mittags bei 35°C trocken, Sahara Luft, 6 Liter Wasser)
- fett Chaberton in der BBS Diritissima gemacht (aus versehen, GPS Track falsch rum, gehalten)...geiler Gipfel...fette Abfahrt (wie Auffahrt, denn Trail parallel Schotterweg)
Robert fahrend an der 3000m Marke:




und das gab´s auf der Abfahrt:





...details erspar ich Euch (vorerst)
-Der flowigste ballern Mann statt Ballermann Trail der Alpen vom Forte Jafferau. knapp 2000 hm Vollgas, wie Brasilian nur ohne Bremsen...mit langer 30 km 2000 hm Auffahrt
und das ist nur der Anfang:




-Col de Sommelier, 3040 hm mit Mopets und Landrover-Schwemme...Abfahrt wie Auffahrt, denn Trail parallel Schotterweg...zum Teil sehr geil

Zermatt:

Traumwetter Matterhornblick. 
Nette Begegnungen:




Trifthütte  geil geil geil...der gleilste Trail der Welt auf 2700m Flowtrail ohne Ende bis zur Hütte, komplett Auffahrt ab Täsch auf Trail (fahrbar!!!), 400 hm Tragen, max 200 hm auf Schotter hoch, Hüttenübernachtung (66--CHF Halbpension und das Gleiche noch mal für Kuchen, Kaffee, Bier, Wein) , Morgens S3 Traumtrail nach Zermatt, Morgenlicht!!!
dort gleich hoch auf Unterrothorn 3104 m auf Schotter und Skipiste komplett hoch kurbeln, nebenbei noch kurz ne neue Bestmarke gesetzt 3415 m Oberrothorn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1 h hoch tragen, runter S2/S3 Flowtrail nofoot, onsight (ok hochgetragen) mit spektakulärer Schlüsselstelle (Stahlseil, Abgrund, Sand auf Fels...fahrbar)...dann 2000 hm am Stück (oben parallel Ritzengrat, S0 Ballertrail) über Europaweg nach Täsch (die Treppe hab ich wieder versemmelt, aber ohne Sturz diesmal)
Tag 3: Gornergart mit Zahnradbahn für 41+6 CHF, Alpiner Steig nach Süden zum Gletscher runter....S3,S4 eine Kletterstelle, sehr geil. Bergschrund auf 30 m Leiter + Brücke, Bike am Rucksack verzurrt (Robert hat seins stehen lassen)..Gletscherquerung, erst runter fahrbar wie auf Teer, dann Spaltenslalom, Grundmoränen Geröllgeraffel mit Blöcken wie am (Du weißt schon, im Adamelllo)...Scarpaco wollt ihc sagen, dann wieder Spaltenslalom. Alles gut griffig, top markiert von Stange zu Stange. Kein Blankeis, null Risiko.  skurrile Situationen Bergführer mit SteigeisenSeilschaften und der Schymik fährt mit dem Bike spazieren 
denn Slickrock/Melonenschotter/Steig Aufstieg zur Monte Rosa Hütte, oben geiler Gratweg (Seitenmoräne) zwischen Hütte und Gletscher auf Sand....geil geil geil, freu auf die Abfahrt. Sehr lockere Hüttenmannschaft, alle cool drauf, interessiert. Publikum, Interviews auf Deutsch und Endlich, Fotos, facebook, das volle Programm. Abfahrt: ab Hütte auf dem Grat full Speed, sehr geil mit Standig Ovations auf der Terrasse...außer Sichtweite denn übles BlockZeugs wie am Pitztaler Jöchel. Neben dem Weg geil Slickrocks, sehr glatt, wenig Grip, einiges fahrbar, aber längst nicht alles, unten wieder so ne EisenstangensteckimFels Passage mit Seil, Aufsteiger in Atemnot, kollabiert beinahe als er mich mit dem Bike sieht...den ganzen Quatsch wieder auf dem Gletscher zurück tragen, die Leiter wieder hoch. 5 h für´n Kaffee das Bike geschleppt, max 40% sinnvoll fahrbar, Rest hoch wie runter Tragen. Geile Landschaft, und wenn man viele blöde Kommentare hören will ...aber die Meisten waren sehr sehr coool drauf, auch die Bergführer (was ich mal als gutes Zeichen deute)
denn noch dämlich die Pins ins Schienbein gehauen, 20 m vor der Leiter bei kurzer Stufe bergauf, viel Blut (Schoner am Rucksack)...zu blöd
ca 30 min hoch Tragen, unterhalb Gornergart, denn bergauf fahrbar bis Rieneralp...sehr sehr geile Trailabfahrt (oben alpin, unten Arvenwald) nach Zermatt (neue Route, nicht so wie wir 2008), Abschluss auf dem Trail parallel er Bahn, den wir letztes Jahr hoch sind...

Heimfahrt abends bis Oberalppass, zelten auf dem Pass, sa früh mit Robert bis memmingen, denn weiter via Facebook-wer nimmt mich mit?-Aufruf bis heim

Zermatt hat noch einiges zu bieten...muss unbedingt wieder hin

Pannenstatistik:
-1 ausgetrocknete Mich am HR, Schlauch rein und ne Stunde Später Durchschlag am Tamaro)
-1 Schaltzug abgenudelt, Eurtopaweg, die letzten 50 hm vor Täsch (wie bei Günter letztes Jahr)
-1 ausgetrocknete Mich am VR (hätt ich mir ja denken können, Miclch liegt im Auto)...Reifen bläst ab auf S4 Trail Richtung Gornergletscher, Ventilschraube läßt sich ohne Zange nicht öffenen, CO2 patrone + 10x nachpumpen bis Monte Rosa Hütte, dort Zange geliehen, schlauch rein, alles gut

Stürze:keine 

Fotos...ja so knapp über 4000 hab ich auf der Karte...hetfig viel, da muss ich glaub mal sortieren
im Text ein paar Handyshots


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. August 2013)

*Carsten, Respekt vor diesem Tourenprogramm, den vielen Ideen hierzu und dem Tatendrang, das auch durchzuziehen*
Weiter so. Freue mich schon auf die Bilder und weitere Berichte!!!

Gruß Micha


----------



## spykie (20. August 2013)

Dann gibt´s ja Ausreichend Bild Material für SRS Präsentation


----------



## torquex (21. August 2013)

viel Text, aber hört sich klasse an Carsten 
bin mal gespannt auf die Bilder


----------



## Carsten (23. August 2013)

Hi 
Hab oben noch ein paar Bilder rein gequetscht.
Werde mir morgen ab halb zwei mal den Ranchparck in Neubau ansehen.

Cu


----------



## cimgott (24. August 2013)

So eine Woche muss ich jetzt wohl aussetzen mit dem biken!

Hab mich am ende des Holy Ghost in den Schotter eingegraben! Toll!!

Knie verkratzt und der Ellenbogen ist eben mit 4 Stichen genäht worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (24. August 2013)

Gute Besserung,! 
 heut im Ranch Park. Nach einigen Testläufen bin ich denn in foampit gesprungen...Adrenalin! 
 krass was die da gezimmert haben. 





da knallste 5,5m senkrecht runter...





denn stehst vor der Wand





und denn ist unten oben und rechts links oder so
Und einer von den Jungs springt mal locker nen doppelten Backflip in die Schnitzelgrube...zum warm fahren. Auf jeden Fall sehenswert.
Mehr Fotos...wie immer bei Facebook
Kommt morgen wer biken? Habs auf jeden Fall vor.


----------



## Carsten (25. August 2013)

Die DIMB hat Ihre Aktivitäten zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter Regelung (das Wort an sich ist schon Falsch!) nun voll gestartet.

Infos: http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Online Petition:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Bitte Unterschreiben und weiter sagen


----------



## trekxler (28. August 2013)

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Riva in die Heimat









Na dann bis Sonntag


----------



## Carsten (31. August 2013)

Servus

hier gibt´s noch mal Fotonachschlag:

http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=2701






und aus aktuellem Anlass:

http://www.tilmankluge.de/RV/2M.html

...schon unterschrieben? https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## schwertrider (1. September 2013)

UND HIER WAS FÜR ZDENECK!

Rock Shox Totem Coil 09 1.5" Mission Control schwarz
statt 1100 für 300
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info....oducts_id=3927


----------



## Gpunkt (2. September 2013)

Servus, Pinguin Trail unten nach der linkskurve Schrägabfahrt, nach der Holzüberfahrt gibt es ein übles Wespennest das gestern die halbe Gruppe übelst gestochen hat, also vorsicht oder auslassen.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Carsten (2. September 2013)

Hi

war gestern noch aufm Rennen in Steinweiler...echt coole Strecke dort. müssmer mal hin





ansonsten sortiere ich grade ein paar Bilder, mein Favorit für das Foto der Woche:


----------



## freeridefritz (2. September 2013)

...



Gpunkt schrieb:


> Servus, Pinguin Trail unten nach der linkskurve Schrägabfahrt, nach der Holzüberfahrt gibt es ein übles Wespennest das gestern die halbe Gruppe übelst gestochen hat, also vorsicht oder auslassen.
> 
> Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (5. September 2013)

Hallo, heute wer Lust hat früher zu fahren, Treffpunkt 17,30 Uhr bei Günter in Hofen


----------



## schwertrider (5. September 2013)

ich krieg se net groß 

Sind jedenfalls  von Bernd und mir im Allgäu/Fellhorn.War ne sehr schöne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (5. September 2013)

Schöne wurzelpassage...bei Nässe der  Brüller...aber sonst echt fein der Trail. War viel los?


----------



## cimgott (5. September 2013)

Na die Stelle kommt mir doch vom letzten Samstag bekannt vor! Zum Glück fahren die Nobs mit der Bahn auch wieder runter so war der Trail selbst am Samstag schön frei. Aber der Trail wird überbewertet, eigentlich waren wir ja nur wegen dem Kaiserschmarn im Wiesengrund in Hindelang im Allgäu


----------



## schwertrider (5. September 2013)

War viel los - aber war voll OK . Lauter nette Wanderer . Trail war fein , aber für die schwere steile Auffahrt war er doch sehr kurz ,gefühlt jedenfalls.


----------



## Carsten (13. September 2013)

mmm...wenn ich groß bin will ich auch mal richtig biken gehen können:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/74449652"]Trial Trails on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Carsten (15. September 2013)

wer heut angesichts der Wetterlage wenig Lust auf Matsch hat, ich hab nochn Stapel Holz bereit liegen um was draus zu basteln. Um 10.00 Uhr bei mir, Werkzeug ist da... Grill auch, aber nix zum drauf legen...und mein Hopfensaftvorrat ist auch etwas klein.
Kommt wer?
Bikes mitbringen zum Testen. Kinders könnt ihr auch mitbringen...


----------



## boss74 (16. September 2013)

Schaut mal wer mein neuer Kumpel ist.


----------



## Carsten (16. September 2013)

den kenn ich auch: ich hab sogar ein Autogramm bekommen...und ein Poster:


----------



## boss74 (16. September 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> den kenn ich auch: ich hab sogar ein Autogramm bekommen...und ein Poster:



aber ich durfte dafür sein Rad halten


----------



## Carsten (16. September 2013)

und was hat Miro entdeckt? Ein Fahrwerk oder einen Vorbau? Er schaut so angespannt?...oder wart Ihr grad bei Kellys?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (16. September 2013)

Miro musste sich zusammenreissen dass er nicht ohnmächtig wird als er erfahren hat wer mein Kumpel ist


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. September 2013)

*Hallo Leute. *
Bin zurück von meinem Selbstversorger - Alpencross. Es ging in 8 Tagen klassisch von Mittenwald quer durch die Dolomiten bis zum Monte Grappa. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt, alles hat bestens geklappt. Ein tolles Erlebnis. 













Man sieht sich. Beste Grüße Micha


----------



## Gpunkt (17. September 2013)

Juhu er lebt noch hoffe schon das du ein bisschen die gemeinschaft mit uns vermisst hast freut mich das alles gut geklappt hat und vor allem das wetter mit gemacht hat.

Freitag Bäumle


----------



## freeridefritz (17. September 2013)

Geile Aktion, geiles Zelt ...


Hinterautal (isarursprung) mit den 1000 Stoimännla war ich dieses Jahr auch schon !


----------



## ezkimo (17. September 2013)

@SchwertreiterAA

 und viele Grüße


----------



## Carsten (17. September 2013)

klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekxler (17. September 2013)

Hey Micha,
geile Sache 
Bin 2008 auch schon mal von Mittenwald an den Grappa gefahren, war ein unvergessliches Erlebnis


----------



## ezkimo (17. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

falls einer interesse an einem Rahmen hat, kann er ja mal in mein Bikemarkt schauen

VG


----------



## spykie (18. September 2013)

ezkimo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> falls einer interesse an einem Rahmen hat, kann er ja mal in mein Bikemarkt schauen
> 
> VG



Servus kamu !
Was ist los, steigst um auf Modellbau ???


----------



## schwertrider (18. September 2013)

Micha war ja garnicht weg -das Bild mit den Stoimänla war ja bei Carsten im Garten!

Also schön das Du wieder vom Härtsfeld zurückbist Micha!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. September 2013)

spykie schrieb:


> Servus kamu !
> Was ist los, steigst um auf Modellbau ???



*Minigolf !!!*


----------



## freeridefritz (18. September 2013)

Ich hätte Interesse an dem Trikot ...aber nur ungewaschen 




ezkimo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> falls einer interesse an einem Rahmen hat, kann er ja mal in mein Bikemarkt schauen
> 
> VG


----------



## boss74 (19. September 2013)

Servus,

wer geht heute abend denn biken?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Carsten (19. September 2013)

Nachmittags. Wollte so um halb fünf am Römerkeller los. Namenlos,ltt, littlebook. Kommt wer mit? 
Wegen mir auch später...aber halb sieben lohnt nimmer, wird umhalb acht schon nacht


----------



## schwertrider (20. September 2013)

Und - wie schauts grad aus im Wald,Schlammschlacht oder geht scho ?

Gruß Klaus der morgen wieder fahren will !


----------



## Gpunkt (20. September 2013)

war gestern mit Bernd eine Runde drehen, ist gar nicht so schlimm wie ich erwartet hab, VWGZ, Dreckloch alles gut

Gruß Günter

Samstag Geislingen wär Geil und Sonntag Bad Wildbad dann ist das ein super Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimgott (20. September 2013)

Also bei ner Geislingen Tour wäre ich dabei!

Im Wald hat sich der Untergrund überraschend griffig angefühlt, gesehen hab ich leider nix mehr! Also die 1830 Runde ohne Licht kann man wohl ab jetzt erstmal vergessen!


----------



## Carsten (20. September 2013)

Sag ich doch. Deshalb bin ich früher los. Ist am so trotzdem wer
 am kwb?


----------



## cimgott (20. September 2013)

Warum nicht? Oder sind alle im Bikepark


----------



## Carsten (21. September 2013)

Der Oberbürgermeister Traub hat sich gewaltig im Ton vergriffen.
schreibt Ihm Eure Meinung!

[email protected]

das üble Stimmungsmache, die wir uns so nicht gefallen lassen können!

Quelle: http://www.oberkochen.de/de/Bürgerservice/Amtsblatt-BuG/BuG-Archiv-2013 (ist noch nicht drin)

Der Oberkochener Bürgermeister Traub schreibt im "Bürger und Gemeinde", dem Amtsblatt der "Stadt" Oberkochen, was er über Mountainbiker denkt. Ein Auszug aus dem Artikel "75 Jahre Naturschutzgebiet Volkmarsberg". 
Krass: "kaputtgefahrene Waldwege"....aha, und was macht der Vollernter (aktuell am Römerkeller im Einsatz)


----------



## spykie (21. September 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> Der Oberbürgermeister Traub hat sich gewaltig im Ton vergriffen.
> schreibt Ihm Eure Meinung!
> 
> [email protected]
> ...



Der wird sich wundern wenn wieder Wahlen sind !


----------



## torquex (21. September 2013)

Was soll man dazu sagen... schleudert den pösen Purschen zu Poden!!

btw kwb morgen is a go


----------



## Carsten (22. September 2013)

Servus

ich habe inzwischen eine Antwort von Herrn Traub erhalten, in der er sich echt entschuldigt. Er hat den Fehler gemacht aus einer Rede zu zitieren:


Prof. Dr. Werner Mezger, die er anlässlich des 125-jährigen Jubiläums des Schwäbischen Albvereins in Stuttgart gehalten

http://albverein.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/mezger_festrede_125jahre_sav_print.pdf

lesenswert!

Vor allem was der Herr über Mountainbiker sagt, echt der Hammer!

drüber diskutiert wird nicht hier, sondern dort: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626462&page=51

Ich frage mich gerade, warum so ein weltoffener, innovativer und toleranter Verein über Nachwuchssorgen klagt....


----------



## Carsten (23. September 2013)

Der OB hat ne ganze Flut von Protestmalis erhalten. Er hat sachlich und einsichtig reagiert. Denke eine weitere Eskalation wäre zur Zeit kontraproduktiv. 
Also bitte vorerst Ball flach halten. Wer Interesse an der Diskussion zum nachlesen hat, dem schick ichs gerne per Mail zu.
Allerseits frohes Herbstbiken...


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (23. September 2013)

Die Flut von Protestmails und angebliche Einsicht konnte OB Traub aber nicht davon abhalten, beim Volkmarsbergfest am Sonntag die gleichen flachen Pauschalangriffe auf Mountainbiker abzusondern wie bereits im Amtsblatt.

Der Mann ist erfahrener Politiker und daher problemlos in der Lage, mit gespaltener Zunge zu sprechen und den Leuten Honig ums Maul zu schmieren. 

@ Carsten, lass mal zukommen.

GRZ Arno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (23. September 2013)

Jo, hab von dem schwäpo Artikel auch mehr erwartet. Schicks Dir morgen, hab die Kiste Grad ausgemacht.


----------



## boss74 (25. September 2013)

Bin morgen um 18 Uhr am KWB "mit Licht". Wer noch?


----------



## wildermarkus (26. September 2013)

@ Carsten

Dann würde ich aber an deiner Stelle seine E-Mail Adresse oben wieder raus nehmen!!!


----------



## Carsten (26. September 2013)

Warum?...er ist eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens und die steht auch auf der Webseite von Oberkochen....die ist übrigens sehenswert. In der Imagebrochüre werden die tollen Mountainbike-Möglichkeiten beworben


----------



## schwertrider (26. September 2013)

Hier ein par Bilder von gestern:
War mit Martin im Tannheimer Tal unterwegs und sind ne Tour von Carstens Buch gefahren.War ein Hammer-Trail mit allem was dazugehört . Den muß man mal gefahren sein


----------



## Carsten (28. September 2013)

wart Ihr am Gipfel auch oben? ist ja quasi nur nochn Katzensprung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (28. September 2013)

Nein,nur bis zur Hütte.Streng nach Roadbook.


----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2013)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Hier ein par Bilder von gestern:
> War mit Martin im Tannheimer Tal unterwegs und sind ne Tour von Carstens Buch gefahren.War ein Hammer-Trail mit allem was dazugehört . Den muß man mal gefahren sein



  

Hallo *unbekannterweise* 

Sehr schöner Trail da runter 

Sag mal, wieviele Stellen von der Bad K********-Hütte runter war (für euch) nicht fahrbar?

War letztes Jahr dort...es kamen 2 supergut-fahrende Typen runter, die meinten, daß einer von ihrer Gruppe alles (!!!!) fährt.

Den will ich nächstes Jahr auch machen 

PS: Mit dem Bike "ganz hoch" zum Kreuz halte ich für nicht sinnvoll


----------



## Gpunkt (30. September 2013)

Hallo damage0099, da geh ich aber mit 

Gruß Günter

PS: warum eigentlich nächstes Jahr


----------



## Carsten (30. September 2013)

Ist fahrbar, und vom Gipfel runter bis auf Dur paar Meter an der Kette auch. Fotos auf meiner Webseite, November 2012 und bewegte Bilder z.T. In meinem Video auf der Startseite. Flow ist relativ pflegen wir zu sagen


----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2013)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo damage0099, da geh ich aber mit
> 
> Gruß Günter
> 
> PS: warum eigentlich nächstes Jahr



Hi Günter, ow, wäre zu geil 
Kenne noch 2, die auch mitgehen würden 

@PS: brauche noch Zeit, um etwas zu üben!




Carsten schrieb:


> Ist fahrbar, und vom Gipfel runter bis auf Dur paar Meter an der Kette auch. Fotos auf meiner Webseite, November 2012 und bewegte Bilder z.T. In meinem Video auf der Startseite. Flow ist relativ pflegen wir zu sagen



Hi Carsten,
danke für die Antwort.
Ja, ab der Kette geht's ganz oben wohl schon 
Tja...Flow ist ein deeehnbarer Begriff 
Bin gespannt, wie ich da runterkomme(n soll!)  

Ich habe den Abstieg teils als sehr schwierig in Erinnerung 

Werde mir die Bilder mal reinziehen, danke


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, langes Wochenende am Ochsenkopf, war klasse drei Tage Bikepark kann man schon als Sportart zählen anbei ein paar gestellte Bilder





















müssen wir unbedingt nächstes Jahr wiederholen


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Oktober 2013)

*KLasse Bilder!* 
Schönes Wetter, lachende Frauen, herbstliche Farben, bikeaction - was will man mehr??


----------



## Gpunkt (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, für alle die noch kein WhatsApp haben oder nicht auf dem Verteiler sind ich plane nächstes Jahr im Februar/März eine Freeride Woche auf Teneriffa ich habe über Markus der bei Bionicon Arbeitet und ab November für 4 Monate auf Teneriffa ist guten Kontakt. Wer Interesse hat einfach melden.

http://www.mtb-active.com/

schaut euch die Seite mal an

Gruß Günter


----------



## Carsten (9. Oktober 2013)

Riva Freefall mal wörtlich:

http://youtu.be/o2xmAWS4akE

aber mit dem Bike hat man irgendwie mehr davon


----------



## Gpunkt (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ein schönes Video vom Bikepark Ochsenkopf mit Chris und mir

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHGnedVI90I"]Downhill Ochsenkopf Bionicon - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Chris und Günter die Bionicals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. Oktober 2013)

Sieht nach viel Spaß aus.

     

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Carsten (10. Oktober 2013)

heute Abend Fernseher einschalten:

http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...4/nid=3477354/did=11976368/1fq7mzn/index.html


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hey, danke für die Info 
Bin sehr gespannt....


----------



## Golem04 (11. Oktober 2013)

Für alle die die Sendung verpasst haben:
Hier könnt ihr sie nochmal anschauen.
http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=7ed38c50-31e2-11e3-9724-0026b975f2e6


----------



## Carsten (11. Oktober 2013)

na ja, gab nix zu verpassen...
beim durchzappen bin ich denn auf ads hier egstoßen:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1821968/Die-European-Outdoor-Film-Tour,-Folge-4

deutlich schöner


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (11. Oktober 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> ...
> beim durchzappen bin ich denn auf ads hier egstoßen:
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1821968/Die-European-Outdoor-Film-Tour,-Folge-4
> 
> deutlich schöner



*sehr geile Filme.* Immer wieder erstaunlich was so alles geht, wenn man es nur will (und kann). 
Ich glaub ich geh jetzt biken - an einem so schön typischen Herbsttag mit Matsch, Nebel und fallenden Blättern. 
Wird sicher auch gut!!! see you Micha


----------



## Gpunkt (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, es ist noch ein Platz frei fürs Wochenende Training bei Fred Abbou in Weinheim

Grüße Günter


----------



## Carsten (16. Oktober 2013)

Beim Stütz in Unterkochen ist von Do-Sa Herbstaktion. Mit Rabatten, Kaffee und Kuchen etc.

geht Do wer mit biken? So ab 5 in UK oder AA? oder später mit Licht? Wetter soll ja besser werden.


----------



## spykie (16. Oktober 2013)

Hi Carsten
Ja klar bin dabei wegen biken Morgen, Heute auch noch bei dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (16. Oktober 2013)

bin morgen um 18 Uhr am KWB


----------



## Carsten (16. Oktober 2013)

würde vorschlagen um 10 vor 5 beim Stütz in UK auf kaffee, denn können wir gemütlich rüber (max 600 hm und 25  km) rollen und den Rest am Röthard Parkplatz um 18.30 einsammeln...


----------



## cimgott (16. Oktober 2013)

Guter Vorschlag Carsten, bin dabei. Hoffentlich regnet es nicht!


----------



## Carsten (16. Oktober 2013)

tja, wenn man solche Trails vor der Tür hat, denn könne auch schon zehnjährige richtig gut biken:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/76626819"]#whatwereyoudoingat10 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## torquex (16. Oktober 2013)

Hammer der Kleine, aber die Landung beim letzten Sprung kann ich auch...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Oktober 2013)

*Willkommen im GOLDENEN OKTOBER!!!* Heute: Mit Berd auf den Trails um Oberkochen

















Grüsse Micha - viel Spass auf den goldenen Trails !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedjof (19. Oktober 2013)

Peter Traub wäre beim Anblick der Bilder sicherlich begeistert.


----------



## Carsten (20. Oktober 2013)

so, mal ein paar Übungen für die abendliche Unterhaltung bei anstehenden Veranstaltungen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFc8JKmy4wY"]Awesome Bike Stunt Clip - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## freeridefritz (22. Oktober 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> so, mal ein paar Übungen für die abendliche Unterhaltung bei anstehenden Veranstaltungen:
> Awesome Bike Stunt Clip - YouTube


----------



## damage0099 (22. Oktober 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> so, mal ein paar Übungen für die abendliche Unterhaltung bei anstehenden Veranstaltungen:
> Awesome Bike Stunt Clip - YouTube


----------



## Carsten (23. Oktober 2013)

Servus

da hat eine angefragt, ob sie mal mit uns mit darf...und hat mir gleich mal ein Bewerbervideo mitgeschickt:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77502064"]She Does It Right - Gravity Mafia on Vimeo[/ame]

was meint Ihr? Fahren kann sie ja


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (26. Oktober 2013)

*Grüsse aus dem goldenen Allgäu - War eine super Tour heute, so könnte es noch eine Weile bleiben*













Gruss Micha


----------



## spykie (26. Oktober 2013)

Servus Micha 
Wo bist Du ?
Tolle Bilder


----------



## Carsten (27. Oktober 2013)

hab auch noch ein paar













Blick auf die Abfahrt...




















ok, der erste Teil der Abfahrt war denn nicht ganz so flowig


----------



## spykie (27. Oktober 2013)

Da kann man schon Neidisch werden, bei dem Panorama


----------



## schwertrider (1. November 2013)

Die Legende lebt !!
Heute wurde in der Nähe des Naturfreundehauses ein "No Name"gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (1. November 2013)

Ja ich dachte auch ich melde das dem WWF. Das muss eines der letzten Exemplare seiner Art gewesen sein. Ich bin auch ganz langsam hingefahren um das Männchen nicht zu erschrecken. Es war aber sehr zutraulich. Weiter oben sind wir dann auf ein weiteres Männchen mit Weibchen gestoßen, was ich allerdings eher als Unterart des "gemeinen No Names " sehe. Ich denke wenn wir Glück haben sehen wir in Zukunft wieder mehr Exemplare des "No Namus Braunenbergis"


----------



## Carsten (9. November 2013)

cool, was die Jungs nebenan im Altmühltal auf die Beine stellen:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. November 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> cool, was die Jungs nebenan im Altmühltal auf die Beine stellen ...



Generation red bull - ordentlich Bäume fällen und dabei Schmetterlinge filmen   ... aber Quatsch. 
Hat nicht jemand einen steiles Waldstück, am besten mit Felsen, welches wir gemeinsam bearbeiten könnten? 
Wär´ne tolle Sache. Ich bring dann auch Bier mit.


----------



## freeridefritz (9. November 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> cool, was die Jungs nebenan im Altmühltal auf die Beine stellen:



...die Axt im Walde ...*dislike*


----------



## Carsten (9. November 2013)

am Braunenberg gäb´s gerade nen feinen Bauplatz...einfach vom neuen Wasserbehälter bis zum Freibad...ist eh grad alles aufgebuddelt (zweck der Rohrverlegung).


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. November 2013)

*Heute war ein richtig schöner Herbsttag auf den hometrails:    *













Hoffentlich bleibt es noch ´ne Weile so. Grüsse Micha


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Sorry, für kurzes Off-topic, aber es ist heute auch das letzte Mal - versprochen! 

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr ganz zu schaffen, 
*ABER* die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

Bitte daher jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen. Nicht alle sind (regelmäßig) auf Facebook unterwegs!

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. November 2013)

*schön war´s!!! ... ein paar Eindrücke von unserer Sause:*





























































*beste Grüsse und Danke für´s mitmachen  Micha*


----------



## zdeneker (24. November 2013)

Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren, schee wars wieder mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (24. November 2013)

Super gestern 44 Teilnehmer/innen bei Hundswetter find ich klasse da macht es auch Spaß sowas zu Organisieren, auch noch ein paar Eindrücke von gestern.

































Hoffe alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen. Gruß Günter


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. November 2013)

Super Sause 

  

Danke, dass ihr mich mitgenommen habt.

Einfach eine gigantische Truppe war da zusammen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MK007 (24. November 2013)

Super Ausfahrt, super Ausklang, tolle Beiträge --> alles perfekt 
Und nächstes Jahr dann die "Jubisause" 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Carsten (24. November 2013)

war mal wieder spaßig. Das Wetter hat ja doch noch gepasst und wir hatten nette Gäste. Fürs Jubiläum müssen wir uns noch´n special Act einfallen lassen...


----------



## Gpunkt (24. November 2013)

Hallo, wir sollten unser Projekt Bike Shirt mit Schwertreiter Logo konzentriert mal angehen, Chris hat ein Kumpel der schon eine Idee fürs Logo hat wobei mir das jetzige auch ganz gut gefällt. Also wer ist dabei? und wer hat eine Idee wo man sowas machen lassen kann? 

Gruß Günter


----------



## boss74 (24. November 2013)

Ich bin dabei. Wo haben denn die x-Rider ihre Trikots her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (24. November 2013)

kannst bei dowe oder owayo machen lassen
...oder ich frag mal woanders


----------



## MK007 (24. November 2013)

Prima Sache ein Schwertreiter Trikot . Ich meine das "DEE" in Böhmenkirch solche Trikots bastelt. Oder bei einem Bikehersteller der eh ein Trikot im Programm hat.


----------



## Gpunkt (25. November 2013)

Schwertreiter Video ist Online

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBGAdzXp0Uo"]SchwertReiter 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Günter


----------



## Loeti (25. November 2013)

Wir sind euch am Samstag nähe Fernsehturm entgegen gekommen - starker Anblick wenn über 40 Biker im Pulk fahren. 
Wie können wir in euren Verteiler aufgenommen werden? Hatte dieses Jahr nichts von der Sause gewusst.

Lothar


----------



## boss74 (25. November 2013)

Sollen wir eigentlich noch Sponsoren für die Trikots suchen? Man kann ja mal bei dem ein oder anderen nachfragen. Dann würden die aber sicher auf dem Trikot verewigt werden wollen.


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2013)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Schwertreiter Video ist Online
> 
> SchwertReiter 2013 - YouTube
> 
> Gruß Günter



     

Wäre zu gern dabei gewesen...könnt mich in den Ar*** beißen   

Sehr schön gemacht, Günter! Und natürlich super gefahren, Respekt!!!
Hätte mir wohl öfters ins Höschen gemacht   

PS: Ist die (letzte) "Problemstelle" einer gefahren? Sieht sehr heftig aus!!!


----------



## Gpunkt (26. November 2013)

Hallo, die Schwertreiter gibt es ab jetzt auch auf Facebook, ist halt so in der modernen neuen Welt.

Gruß Günter

https://www.facebook.com/#!/schwertreiter


----------



## boss74 (26. November 2013)

Servus,

morgen soll ganz gut Wetter sein, und am Donnerstag soll es regnen. Wer macht morgen einen Nightride mit? 18 Uhr KWB?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## boss74 (29. November 2013)

Servus Männer,

ich habe gerade Sonderkonditionen für Lampen für alle die diesen Thread lesen rausgehandelt.

Wer Interesse hat


Bikeray III Advanced neu = 119,- Euro (nominell 1280 Lumen)

Bikeray Ray-NoFi = 179,- Euro (nominell 3000 Lumen)


Als B-Ware sind die Teile noch einmal 19,- Euro günstiger Dazu gibt es auch noch eine Stirnbandhalterung dazu. 
Lenkerhalterung und Helmhalterung ist auch dabei.

Unter dieser Adresse zu finden.

http://www.bikeray.de

Schreibt dem Marcos (Chef von Bikeray) einfach dass ihr von Mathias Neumaier kommt und ihr werdet die Konditionen bekommen. Diese Preise gelten aber nur noch dieses Jahr.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Paul_Weber (30. November 2013)

Hallo, fährt heut Nachmittag jemand. Ich könnte am KWB vorbei kommen. 
mfg
Paule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (30. November 2013)

Ich fahre. denke so um 14 Uhr KWB?


----------



## Paul_Weber (30. November 2013)

Dann komm ich um 14:00 Uhr, bis dann.
Paule


----------



## Gpunkt (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, da es immer noch ein paar gibt die kein smartphone besitzen
in zukunft werden die Bilder die beim Biken gemacht werden über die Dropbox zugänglich, dabei muß man sich bei Dropbox anmelden, wer noch kein Account hat bitte mir sagen dann bekommt man bei weiterempfehlung 250 MB gutgeschrieben, damit sollte das leidige Thema mit den USB Sticks der Vergangenheit angehören

Gruß Günter


----------



## MK007 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Günter,

verschickst du dann den Link bezüglich Dropbox?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Gpunkt (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten die Bilder zu verteilen, einen Ordner Öffentlich machen dann wird ein Link verteilt wo jeder Zugriff hat, oder ein Ordner Einladung dann kann jeder wo Eingeladen ist in den Ordner Bilder einstellen. Wer noch kein Account hat sollte es mit mitteilen wegen dem Speicherplatz Bonus dann bekommt man eine Mail von Dropbox wo man das Programm runterladet.

Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (6. Dezember 2013)

Man kann auch die freigegebenen Ordner mit seiner Dropbox syncronisieren


----------



## Paul_Weber (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, wer fährt heute am Samstag Nachmittag, würde mitfahren?
Treffpunkt KWB und Uhrzeit =    ?.
mfg
Paule


----------



## Gpunkt (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo nicht Smartphone Besitzer, am Freitag vor Weihnachten gibt es eine Schwertreiter/xRider Weihnachtsfeier in Joses Kneipe ab 20 Uhr, die Kneipe ist in Aalen Gerberstraße 16 das ist in der Straße vom Wertstoffhof, bitte wer kommt bescheid geben damit die Getränke nicht gegen später ausgehen.

Gruß Günter

PS: es gilt eine anwesendheits Pflicht für alle die dieses Jahr mit uns unterwegs waren


----------



## dadsi (11. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem ich am Sonntag XO-Schaltwerk geschrottet, Schaltauge verdreht, Achse verdreht und dann bei Stefano alles mit 10 Jagertee und einer Kiste Weizen gefeiert habe, musste ich heute feststellen, dass ich keine bikes mehr habe. Ein rotes und ein weißes, weg einfach weg...

Darf ich trotzdem kommen, so als ex-Biker? 

PS: Jose wo sind meine bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. Dezember 2013)

*Hoi, mal wieder ein paar fotos aus der Heimat:
*

















Beste Grüsse vom Braunenberg Micha


----------



## Gpunkt (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo und nochmal ein paar aus der Heimat klasse Stimmung im Wald

































Gruß Günter


----------



## Paul_Weber (13. Dezember 2013)

Hi, wer fährt morgen am Samstag-Nachmittag, hätte Lust mein neues Bike zu testen?


----------



## Gpunkt (13. Dezember 2013)

Hi Paul wir sind morgen in Bad Wildbad im Bikepark ein Platz ist noch frei

Hier der Link von den restlichen Bilder von heute Nachmittag

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2lj83rge2z6pnv3/CTQVFz0cnp

Gruß Günter


----------



## Carsten (13. Dezember 2013)

Krank sein ist schei....

bleiben nur Lockerungsübungen für den Nacken:







Euch viel Spaß morgen, ich setz noch ne Weile aus


----------



## boss74 (13. Dezember 2013)

Paul_Weber schrieb:


> Hi, wer fährt morgen am Samstag-Nachmittag, hätte Lust mein neues Bike zu testen?




Servus,

ich würde fahren. Wann willst gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (14. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 13:30 Uhr KWB ist das o.k.
der Große von den Becks aus Jagstzell kommt auch dort hin,
bis dann.


----------



## boss74 (14. Dezember 2013)

Paul_Weber schrieb:


> Hi, 13:30 Uhr KWB ist das o.k.
> der Große von den Becks aus Jagstzell kommt auch dort hin,
> bis dann.



ok dann 13.30 Uhr KWB 

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Schnae88 (22. Dezember 2013)

Neu eingetroffen aus Canada  Echt super gemacht!


----------



## dadsi (23. Dezember 2013)

Servus,
hat jemand von euch ein altes defektes X9 oder X0 Schalktwerk, bei meinem sind alle Einstellschräubchen abgeschert???? Ohne obere und untere Anschlagschraube schaltet es sich suboptimal....
Danke


----------



## trekxler (23. Dezember 2013)

dadsi schrieb:


> Servus,
> hat jemand von euch ein altes defektes X9 oder X0 Schalktwerk, bei meinem sind alle Einstellschräubchen abgeschert???? Ohne obere und untere Anschlagschraube schaltet es sich suboptimal....
> Danke



Hi,
ich hab noch ein X7 Schaltwerk rumliegen...kannst gern haben!!!


----------



## Paul_Weber (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ich habe ein X0 Schaltwerk 9-fach, aber der Carbonkäfig ist defekt.
Wenn das passt kannst du das Schaltwerk haben.


----------



## dadsi (23. Dezember 2013)

Paul_Weber schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe ein X0 Schaltwerk 9-fach, aber der Carbonkäfig ist defekt.
> Wenn das passt kannst du das Schaltwerk haben.



Hi Paul, das nehme ich gerne an... 

Und Hi Bernd, das nehme ich auch gerne an, weil ich an meinem ST auf Sram umsteigen will. 
Günther hat mir für morgen ein defektes X9 zum ausschlachten. Irgendwie werde ich es damit schaffen ein fahrfertiges bike auf die Beine zu stellen. 

I love you !

PS: ich habe noch ein nagelneues Saint Schaltwerk mit shortcage. ist so eins zum direkt dranschrauben mit Achse oder so ( kenn das moderne Gschlammp ned so...) Wer braucht?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. Dezember 2013)

*Schwertreiter und Freunde   -   SILVESTERAUSFAHRT 2013  - 
*
Das Jahr ist noch nicht zu Ende. Nutzen wir die Chance auf ein letztes Bike-Event im Jahr 2013.
Deshalb: *Treffpunkt KWB um 10:00 Uhr*. Anschließend: *Bier bei Bernd*. Ist das keine Ansage?


----------



## Carsten (28. Dezember 2013)

Viele böse Biker machen den ganzen Wakd kaputt...

Gesendet  mit Tapatalk


----------



## dadsi (30. Dezember 2013)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *Schwertreiter und Freunde   -   SILVESTERAUSFAHRT 2013  -
> *
> Das Jahr ist noch nicht zu Ende. Nutzen wir die Chance auf ein letztes Bike-Event im Jahr 2013.
> Deshalb: *Treffpunkt KWB um 10:00 Uhr*. Anschließend: *Bier bei Bernd*. Ist das keine Ansage?



Bei 11 Halbe bin i dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (30. Dezember 2013)

Chris und ich haben uns heute den Grossen Daumen noch mal von gegenüber aus angesehen.
Und bei der Abfahrt sogar frisch pow entdeckt...
Carsten Schymik


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (30. Dezember 2013)

*Hallo, die Vorfreude auf unsere Silvesterausfahrt steigt!! Hoffentlich seid Ihr alle am Start. 
Waren heute schon mal ein bißchen unterwegs ... Grüsse M.*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. Dezember 2013)

*Ja, da sind ein paar Eindrücke von der super gelungenen, inzwischen wohl zurecht als legendär zu bezeichnenden Silvesterausfahrt. Danke an alle die dabei waren!!! Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. Weiterhin einen guten Rutsch für Alle!!!* 













Grüsse von Micha.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. Dezember 2013)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. Dezember 2013)




----------



## trekxler (1. Januar 2014)

*Das war wieder eine klasse Silvesterausfahrt  
Ich hoffe ihr seid gut ins neue Jahr gekommen!
Ich wünsche euch ein frohes und gesundes 2014 und allzeit trockene Trails*


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

Es geht weiter -> 2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## Carsten (11. Januar 2014)

Danke, hier noch mal für die Nichtfacebooker:





Gewaltiges Informationsdefizit -> wir brauchen Eure Unterstützung!

In der aktuellen öffentlichen und nicht-öffentlichen Diskussion zur 2-Meter-Regel ist ein gewaltiges Informationsdefizit auf Seiten der Entscheidungsträger, aber auch auf Seiten der Betroffenen zu erkennen. 

So verkaufen Politik, Forst und Tourismus den sogenannten „10%- Kompromiss“ (auch Pilotprojekte genannt) als mehrheitsfähige und gute Lösung. Dem ist aber nicht so! Der Ausnahmen-basierte „10%-Kompromiss“ ist als touristisches Konzept reine Augenwischerei und ohne Vorteile für die einheimischen Radfahrer. 

Der "10%-Kompromiss" ist auch KEIN Zwischenschritt auf dem Weg zu einer möglichen Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel, wie es teilweise dargestellt wird, sondern ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung! Warum? Weil es genau die Ausnahme von der Regel ist, die die 2-Meter-Regel bestätigt! Ohne die Regel bräuchten wir die Ausnahmen gar nicht. Deshalb sind wir entschieden gegen diesen faulen Kompromiss, obwohl er scheinbar "bike-freundlich" ist. 

Selbst der Tourismus wird nur eingeschränkt davon profitieren. Kein Wunder, denn die Expertise der Radfahrverbände wurde bei den Verhandlungen nicht genutzt. Das Ergebnis ist ein Konzept, das für die einheimischen Radfahrer nicht akzeptabel und für die Bike-Touristen nicht attraktiv ist. Oder wollt Ihr Euch im Urlaub sklavisch an einige wenige erlaubte Singletrail-Kilometer halten, während die Mehrheit der vorhandenen, wirklich attraktiven Wege links und rechts tabu sind?

Deshalb hat die DIMB heute eine Pressemitteilung mit einem Positionspapier versendet, das einen umfassenden 
Überblick über die aktuellen Situation gibt und die beiden vorliegenden Lösungsansätze jeweils mit Blick auf den Tourismus und die einheimischen Radfahrer vorstellt.

Es ist uns sehr wichtig, allen Entscheidungsträgern aufzuzeigen, dass es Alternativen zu dem von Politik, Forst und Tourismus hinter verschlossenen Türen ausgehandelten "10%-Kompromiss" gibt.

UND GENAU AN DIESER STELLE BRAUCHEN WIR EURE UNTERSTÜTZUNG, DAMIT DIESE INFORMATIONEN DIE RICHTIGEN LEUTE ERREICHEN UND DAVON MÖGLICHST VIELE. 

DAHER MÖCHTEN WIR JEDEN EINZELNEN UNTER EUCH BITTEN, DAS POSITIONSPAPIER (s. Link unten) AN MINDESTENS 3-4 RELEVANTE ENTSCHEIDER UND MEINUNGSMACHER AUS EUREM LOKALEN UND REGIONALEN UMFELD MIT DER BITTE ZU SENDEN, SICH EIN EIGENES BILD ZU MACHEN. Zudem bitte diesen Beitrag teilen!

Zu den Entscheidungsträgern, Meinungsmachern und Betroffenen zählen neben den Bikern und Sportvereinen gerade auch Nicht-Biker wie lokale Politiker und Tourismus-Verantwortliche sowie die örtlichen Gastronomen. Gerade den Gastronomen und lokalen Tourismus-Verantwortlichen versucht man den "10%-Kompromiss" als bike-freundliche Lösung vorzustellen, die den Bike-Tourismus vermeintlich ankurbeln wird.

Hier der Link zum Positionspapier: 
http://bit.ly/1cU6YsU

Ergänzend der Link zur Pressemitteilung:
http://bit.ly/1djQfp6


----------



## Carsten (12. Januar 2014)

Alternative zu Stans Felgenband zum Tubeless Umbau: http://www.tesa.de/industry/products/tesa_strapping_4289,i.html

hier gibts einzlne Rollen:
http://www.hartlmaier.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p113125_Tesapack-4289-gelb-66mx25mm.html

leider wirds dank Mindermengenzuschlag+Versand doch ganz schön teuer
lohnt also nur, wenn man ne ganze Flotte umrüsten will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. Januar 2014)

66m für 8 Euro im Bikemarkt 

Hab's allerdings noch nicht getestet, werde ich aber noch...


----------



## Carsten (13. Januar 2014)

Schon gekauft.
Wer was braucht bitte melden, kost ein Bier pro Felge 

Carsten Schymik


----------



## Carsten (15. Januar 2014)

Sa ist der Harald Philipp mit seinem Vortrag  in Fellbach. 

Gibt noch Karten.
http://www.expedition-erde.de/veranstaltungen/bikebergsteigen/

Falls wer Lust hat und am 16.2 nicht nach Schorndorf kann...

Carsten Schymik


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo, das mal wieder bisschen leben reinkommt ein paar Bilder vom Samstag in Bad Wildbad


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Januar 2014)

der Link für die Bilder in Bad Wildbad, https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jalnrdjmr5m0673/IWIh343zM9/Bad Wildbad/Bad Wildbad


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. Januar 2014)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> der Link für die Bilder in Bad Wildbad,  ...


 Danke dafür!!! 

*Tolle Bilder, geiler Tag. Da könnte ich grad neidisch werden - wenn ich nicht selbst dabei gewesen wäre. Gruss Micha. *

Foto vom Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wldpfrmpfd (26. Januar 2014)

Unten war Schlonz, aber in den höheren Lagen eine Pulverschneeauflage. Sogar die Haufen am Hundescheissplatz waren bedeckt...


----------



## Gpunkt (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ein paar Bildchen vom schönen Wochenende


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (2. Februar 2014)

*Hallo Jungs, super Tour gestern, schöne Bilder aus dem Schnee;
hier noch was vom sonnigen Vorgestern. 
Sonne, Schnee und Knirsch - viel zu selten in diesem Winter!!!
*
























Grüsse M.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Februar 2014)

Schön war's heute, tolle Trails habt Ihr da, eine coole Truppe, ordentlich Höhenmeter und die NaturFreunde schreiben ja nicht nur die richtigen Pressemitteilungen, sondern sind auch im wirklichen Leben richtig nett. Nur die Frauen bei Euch in der Gegend machen mir Angst.  

Bis bald mal wieder und herzlichen Dank für's Mitnehmen!
Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Februar 2014)

Noch mal die Jungs von der Aalener Bergwacht:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Februar 2014)

*Den Jungs auf Teneriffa viel Spass!!! Lasst es ordentlich krachen!!! Machts gut, Jungs!!! 
... wir halten hier solange die Trails frei. Prost. *


----------



## Carsten (16. Februar 2014)

das sollte man gesehen haben:


----------



## Gpunkt (16. Februar 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 273457 Anhang anzeigen 273458 Anhang anzeigen 273461 Anhang anzeigen 273462 Anhang anzeigen 273463 Anhang anzeigen 273465 Anhang anzeigen 273466 Anhang anzeigen 273468 Anhang anzeigen 273470 Anhang anzeigen 273472 Anhang anzeigen 273473 Anhang anzeigen 273475 Anhang anzeigen 273477 Anhang anzeigen 273478 Hallo, die Schwertreiter sind zurück von Teneriffa, war eine super Woche mit sehr anspruchsvollen Trails, die Schwertis haben einen sehr guten Eindruck bei unserem Guide Ralf hinterlassen, ein paar Bilder will ich vorab euch zeigen den bis zur Sause ist es noch lang.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Februar 2014)

die …472 !


----------



## Gpunkt (16. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (16. Februar 2014)

ich komm nicht klar mit dem neuen IBC, keine Ahnung warum die Bilder nicht zu sehen sind.


----------



## Carsten (16. Februar 2014)

die warn schon da...denn wieder weg


----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2014)

Sauber!!!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. Februar 2014)

Die Jet-Biker sind zurück und hatten offensichtlich eine Menge Spass auf der Insel.* 
Super Fotos, da kommt was rüber ! * *Freue mich auf mehr.*
Jetzt gibt es auch für Euch wieder Bikeralltag mit viel Schlamm statt Staub. 
Auf geht´s, man sieht sich auf den Trails!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. Februar 2014)

*ach ja ... auch bei uns ist es schön grün (Moos statt Kaktus) ...*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. Februar 2014)

*Vorfreude: Campingplätze Gardasee (an Himmelfahrt) und Mte. Grappa (davor) sind gebucht!*


----------



## Carsten (21. Februar 2014)

HÄ???
Molini ti Tiora???


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. Februar 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> HÄ???
> Molini ti Tiora???


Was "Hä???" ?


----------



## Carsten (21. Februar 2014)

ok, wir hatten mal drüber geredet...aber es wird mal wieder Gardasee. Warum auch nicht?

was Anderes: http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ker.3b7f869f-93e3-4cf9-a667-a6bc74c812b8.html
Das ist und bleibt ein armseliger Versuch, sich darum zu drücken, ein längst überflüssiges und vor allem FALSCHES Gesetz abzuschaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK007 (21. Februar 2014)

Hi,
Gardasee ist ein gutes Stichwort. Wer geht den wieder mit ins Hotel (http://www.villamarina-torbole.com/de/index.html) zwecks Zimmeranfrage? Gebt mal Bescheid am besten per WhatsApp.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Carsten (22. Februar 2014)

Ein fauler Kompromiss wird uns als Lösung verkauft:
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/nachri...Kompromiss-fuer-Mountainbiker;art4319,2465992
in Wirklichkeit ist dies nur ein durchschaubares Täuschungsmanöver!

Hier das ominöse Handbuch. http://www.mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/mlr/presse/Mountainbike-Handbuch.pdf
Unfassbar, dass für so was unser Steuergeld verschwendet wird!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. Februar 2014)

*Keine Kompromisse: Airtime statt 2-m Regel !!!*


----------



## Carsten (22. Februar 2014)

Cool, da warmer heut auch

Carsten Schymik


----------



## Gpunkt (23. Februar 2014)

Servus, noch ein paar Bildchen vom Wochenende, von mir aus kann es so bleiben mit dem Wetter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Februar 2014)

*Super Gegend! super Tour! super Fotos!*  
so darf´s gerne weiter gehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (2. März 2014)

sehenswert: http://www.gravityglue.com/


----------



## Carsten (3. März 2014)

Biken in Baden Württemberg endlich legal möglich: 
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/685-as2ma-app


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. März 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> Biken in Baden Württemberg endlich legal möglich



*Ein fettes Dankeschön an die DIMB und ihre Mitstreiter für ihren unermütlichen Einsatz für unsere Sache "Singletrails".*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem bahnbrechenden Erfolg. Ich wollte schon fast nicht mehr daran glauben. Micha


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. März 2014)

*Frühlingsgefühle kommen auf ...*


----------



## ultraenz (7. März 2014)

Hallo, 
mein Name ist Christopher, ich bin 21 Jahre alt und mache im Moment ein Praktikum in Aalen.
Ich wohne jetzt seit 4 Wochen hier, konnte aber noch nicht wirklich viel spaßige Sachen in meiner Umgebung entdecken...Laut euren Bildern scheint es hier aber recht viel zu geben.
Könnte ich mich euch demnächst mal anschließen (gern auch Parkbesuche), hätte ein All Mountain und einen Downhiller zur Auswahl.

Danke schon mal und schönes Wochenende, 
Christopher


----------



## Gpunkt (9. März 2014)

Hallo Christopher, natürlich kannst du das, wir treffen uns immer Sonntags in Wasserspringen am Kurbelwellen Brunnen in der Wilhelmstraße. Bikepark Besuche finden auch regelmäßig statt, würde mich freuen dich kennenzulernen. Gruß Günter


----------



## zdeneker (9. März 2014)

Ich dachte wir gehen biken. Jetzt auch Wasserspringen?


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> Biken in Baden Württemberg endlich legal möglich:
> http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/685-as2ma-app





SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *Ein fettes Dankeschön an die DIMB und ihre Mitstreiter für ihren unermütlichen Einsatz für unsere Sache "Singletrails".*
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem bahnbrechenden Erfolg. Ich wollte schon fast nicht mehr daran glauben. Micha



KLASSE!!!!


----------



## Gpunkt (9. März 2014)

zdeneker schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir gehen biken. Jetzt auch Wasserspringen?


natürlich Wasseralfingen


----------



## trekxler (9. März 2014)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> natürlich Wasseralfingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekxler (9. März 2014)

Geil war´s gestern in Osternohe....


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2014)

Es tut sich was: Grüne Ministerin hinterfragt Sinn der 2-Meter-Regel 
-> www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. März 2014)




----------



## Carsten (17. März 2014)

wir haben uns am Sonntag noch mal richtiges Wetter gegönnt:






Brochkogeljoch 3423m, 180 km/h Wind, Null Sicht

aber sonst war´s gut: FOTOS


----------



## Carsten (31. März 2014)

Wünsche Euch allen eine Bikelastige Frühlingswoche


----------



## Carsten (1. April 2014)

Mountainbiken wird in Baden Württemberg endlich legal möglich
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=3013


----------



## cuberni (1. April 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> Mountainbiken wird in Baden Württemberg endlich legal möglich
> http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=3013


Ja is den scho wieder Wei... äh April...


----------



## Gpunkt (4. April 2014)

Mal wieder bisschen leben in den Tread reinbringen, ein geiler Frühling da macht Biken richtig Spaß

Paule unser neuer Sprungott















leicht Frontlastig





ging nicht gut aber wer Markus kennt weiß was er gleich danach gemacht hat





Perfekt geht doch


----------



## Gpunkt (4. April 2014)

Hab ich erst jetzt gesehen bei dem Bild von Markus wo er Frontlastig aufkommt sieht man das sich der große Stamm gelöst hat und dann einen von Hinten bekommen hat das nen ich Pech, bin trotzdem froh das nichts schlimmeres passiert ist hat übel ausgesehen, und was lernen wir daraus Sprünge besser Bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (5. April 2014)

schöne Bilder. Ja manche Dinge sollt man besser bauen. An nächsten Sprung hab ich mich letzte Woche zerlegt. Da war auch das Ende runter gebremst, Absprung versaut, Landung versemmelt, Baum getroffen. Bei den runden Stämmen helfen leider nur Ackuschrauber und lange Spax...oder hat wer ne bessere Idee?


----------



## damage0099 (5. April 2014)

Eckige Stämme vielleicht?


----------



## MK007 (5. April 2014)

@Günter, topp Bilder inkl. Recherche vom Crash 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Carsten (5. April 2014)

Einen toten Mann einbauen...das wäre ökologisch Grade noch vertretbar denk ich

Carsten Schymik


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (6. April 2014)

...


----------



## damage0099 (7. April 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> Einen toten Mann einbauen...das wäre ökologisch Grade noch vertretbar denk ich
> 
> Carsten Schymik


Einen toten Rahmen könnte ich spenden, kam gestern wieder einer zu meiner Sammlung hinzu 
PS: Nein, kein Bionicon...die halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. April 2014)

Vielleicht unter Euch Insidern eine doofe Frage, aber: was um Himmels Willen ist ein "toter Mann"? 
Ich stelle mir darunter so eine Art morschen Stamm vor, der den anderen Stämmen Halt gibt, aber sonst...


----------



## Hockdrik (7. April 2014)

P.S.: und bitte keine toten Bierdosen einbauen. Das rächt sich. Siehe EsNos. ;-)


----------



## Carsten (7. April 2014)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-Anker_(Alpinismus)
wer sich mit Spaltenbergung auf Gletschern auseinandersetzt, stößt irgendwann unweigerlich auf den "toten Mann"
Man kann also Bauwerke mit ein paar stabilen Schnüren/Seilen (grad so vertretbar) oder Drähten (na ja) dauerhaft stabilisieren, ohne Schrauben und Nägel zu verwenden.

aber meine Vermutung hier wilde Spekulationen über die Begrifflichkeit loszutreten hat sich bewahrheitet:
noch mehr Infos
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Totmannanker


----------



## freeridefritz (7. April 2014)

Bitte auch noch den ein oder anderen toten Frosch einbauen, gibt Stabilität.


----------



## Carsten (7. April 2014)

Am Namenlosen würde ich am liebsten einen ... mit einbauen

Carsten Schymik


----------



## Okorider (8. April 2014)

Hier das Video der letzten Sonntagsausfahrt.






Gruß Bene


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. April 2014)

Sauber gefahren.

Ich freue mich schon auf meinen nächsten Besuch bei Euch.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gpunkt (9. April 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Sauber gefahren.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf meinen nächsten Besuch bei Euch.
> 
> ...


 Jetzt komm i am Samstag erstmal zu Euch


----------



## damage0099 (9. April 2014)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Jetzt komm i am Samstag erstmal zu Euch


*GENAU! Saugeil!*


----------



## freeridefritz (13. April 2014)

Ahoi, auch weiter südlich von Aalen wird wie wild rumgehoppelt ...zwar lang nicht so professionell wie bei Euch, aber Spaß machts auch bei uns hier an der Isar:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml1234 (13. April 2014)

Wo sind die stellen im Video? GPS Angabe? 
Hab ihr inen trailverzeichnis von aalen und Umgebung? 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## uncle75 (14. April 2014)

Grüße aus Lauingen..

Darf man wissen wo ihr da unterwegs seit?
Könnt euch im gegenzug auch was nettes empfehlen..
LG


----------



## Carsten (16. April 2014)

Leute, es gibt weder ein Trailverzeichnis noch GPS Daten. Ich möchte auch nochmal alle ausdrücklich davor warnen so etwas zu veröffentlichen oder einfach per mail weiterzugeben. Wer die Trails rund um Aalen kennen lernen will darf gerne mal mitfahren.
Wir haben in BW leider immer noch die unerträgliche Gesetzeslage, das Biken offiziell generell verboten ist. 
Bis dieser Schwachsinn endlich abgeschafft ist, gibt es keine offiziellen Infos über Tourenmöglichkeiten...und danach sicher auch nicht!


----------



## Carsten (16. April 2014)

wir waren mal wieder am Berg: Fotoalbum


----------



## wildermarkus (17. April 2014)

.


----------



## freeridefritz (19. April 2014)

enthauptet ..???


Carsten schrieb:


>


----------



## torquex (19. April 2014)

hast Recht Fritz - das Bild wurde zensiert, hier das Original


----------



## Carsten (27. April 2014)

in diesem Sinne:auf eine hoffentlich trockene Woche. Am 1.Mai wie gewohnt um 9:30 Uhr am KWB?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. April 2014)

*Klar ist: Maientour auf nicht verzeichneten Trails am 1. Mai 2014 um 9:30 Uhr am KWB - danach wie immer ....*

*Ansonsten zurück von der Insel: Berge, Meer und fettes Grinsen !!! Kategorie: sehr empfehlenswert *

















*Grüße  Micha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. April 2014)

Ah, Steinmänner hat man dort auch schon gebaut
Fettes Grinsen schaut gut aus...allerdings solltest doch mal drüber nachdenken zukünftig Schienbeinschoner zu tragen


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (2. Mai 2014)

*Die 1. Mai Sause der Schwertreiter 2014 war mal wieder ein voller Erfolg!!! *
Die Fotos zeigen´s: Wetter gut, Trails gut, Bier gut und jede Menge Spaß. **
Danke an Christine und Berthold für die anschließende tolle Grillparty. So kann´s weitergehen.


----------



## Gpunkt (5. Mai 2014)

Noch ein paar Impressionen von der 1 Mai Ausfahrt, war wieder mal klasse, die den Wetterbericht nicht ernst genommen haben hatte viel Spaß

















die Backen immer aufgeblasen kein wunder der springt so hoch









































bei dem Bild glaub war die Diskussion warum Carsten kein Bier mehr möchte





Grüße Günter


----------



## freeridefritz (5. Mai 2014)

Klasse Bilder, Günther! Die Sprünge super erwischt...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trekxler (6. Mai 2014)

Geile Bilder die Micha und Günter da geschossen haben

@ Günter...Schau dir mal deine Backen an beim Sprung


----------



## Gpunkt (6. Mai 2014)

trekxler schrieb:


> Geile Bilder die Micha und Günter da geschossen haben
> 
> @ Günter...Schau dir mal deine Backen an beim Sprung


 Da Esse ich gerade einen Power Riegel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (6. Mai 2014)

dann fliegt man doch auch höher...


----------



## Schnae88 (7. Mai 2014)

Mega bilder!

Können die Fotografen mir sagen mit welchen Einstellungen fotografiert wurde?
Camera, objektiv, belichtung etc...
Danke
Gruß Patrick


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (11. Mai 2014)

*SEVEN SUMMITS auf der OSTALB*
Anlässlich der Erscheinung von Carsten´s neuem Buch *7 Bike Summits der Alpen* gab es eine Ausfahrt mit netten Gästen und denkwürdigen Ereignissen. Anschließend gab´s ein fettes Gartenfest mit einer angemessenen Menge an isotonischen Getränken aus Wasseralfingen.

Klasse Event. Danke an Carsten, weiter so . Hier ein paar Eindrücke von der Tour. 

























































Grüsse M.


----------



## Carsten (11. Mai 2014)

Danke an Alle für's Mitmachen und Trinken helfen. Klasse Tour und Gute Besserung dem Verletzten...

Gruß Carsten Schymik
www.Schymik.de


----------



## schwertrider (12. Mai 2014)




----------



## schwertrider (12. Mai 2014)

Gardasee wir kommen


----------



## Carsten (12. Mai 2014)

den sind wir auch schon gefahren


----------



## schwertrider (12. Mai 2014)

wie heist der gleich nochmal?


----------



## schwertrider (12. Mai 2014)

Und Carsten , wie schauts den mitm mezzo aus ?


----------



## Carsten (13. Mai 2014)

Franzi gibt Gas in Kohlern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK007 (14. Mai 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> Franzi gibt Gas in Kohlern:


Countdown läuft 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## erwinb (30. Mai 2014)

auch dieses Jahr wieder am Lago di Garda_die Gruppe vor der Abfahrt zum Altissiomo


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (2. Juni 2014)

Drei Herren, beladen wie Packesel, vor Schweiß tropfend den Berg hochtragend.
Was für eine sinnfreie Sportart. 

Geil war's!


----------



## Carsten (2. Juni 2014)

und noch mal:





 flow ist relativ...da geht noch was ;-)


----------



## Carsten (3. Juni 2014)

Bilder: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qly0e41g5ozyyk7/AADkPO6PHFDuyMAROtIweeFqa
könnt ja Eure auch dort rein tun

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. Juni 2014)

*Wieder zurück. Mensch Alter, das war mal wieder was ... 

 Monte Grappa Impressionen:*





















* Gardasee Impressionen: *

































































Grüße M.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2014)

WOW!!!!


----------



## MK007 (4. Juni 2014)

Super Bilder


----------



## Carsten (12. Juni 2014)

falls morgen wer Lust hat, man trifft sich um 15.00 Uhr an der Schwörzhalle in Oberkochen. Abfahrt, also bitte pünktlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torquex (14. Juni 2014)




----------



## Carsten (17. Juni 2014)

macht wer mit? http://www.aalen-schafft-klima.de/stadtradeln-2014-in-aalen.53362.239.htmwäre
wäre klasse wenn wir als MTB´ler ne möglichst große Gruppe stellen würden...gibt auch was zu gewinnen.
Letztes Jahr haben die gewonnen, die die meisten km hatten....90 Fachhochschüler, die zum Teil nur wenige km gefahren sind...in Summe hat´s trotzdem zum Sieg gereicht


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. Juni 2014)

*Letzten Samstag in den Allgäuer Bergen ... *









































Gruss M.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2014)

3x  hoch! Einfach geil!!!


----------



## uncle75 (23. Juni 2014)

Über welchen Grat ging er bei euch? 
Gibt es die Tour als GPS


----------



## Carsten (23. Juni 2014)

Ankündigung: Gründung der DIMB IG am 9.Juli, 18.30 Uhr Naturfreundehaus Braunenberg. Bitte Termin schon mal einplanen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (23. Juni 2014)

sehr schön...wollen wir doch alle:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Juni 2014)

DIMB Mitglieder verpflichten sich zur Einhaltung der "trail rules", insbesondere: 1. Fahre nur auf Wegen! 
Dabei sind aber wohl kaum die selbstgebauten Trails gemeint. Sollte man bedenken, wenn man sich verpflichtet.
Wer sind denn die Initiatoren der DIBP IG in unserer Region? Welche Interessen stecken dahinter?


----------



## cranus007 (24. Juni 2014)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> DIMB Mitglieder verpflichten sich zur Einhaltung der "trail rules", insbesondere: 1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!


Trail = Fußweg / Trampelpfad



> Fahre nie querfeldein, du schädigst sonst die Natur! Respektiere lokale Wegesperrungen! Forstwirtschaft, Viehtrieb und Belange des Naturschutzes rechtfertigen dies. Auch in Naherholungsgebieten können lokale Sperrungen berechtigt sein. Die Art und Weise, in der du fährst, bestimmt das Handeln der Behörden und Verwaltungen. Auf Privatgrund bist du oft nur geduldet!



Wenn man Trails als Querfeldein versteht, dann gilt das auch für Waldautobahnen oder Fahrradwege (welche oft nichtmal 2m breite haben *Hust*). Ich verstehe Trail als Fußweg, also einen Weg. Damit sehe ich keine Konflikt zwischen mir und und den DIMB-"Regeln".

Der IG Stauferland baut ja "Trails" zusammen mit dem Albverein. Also sehen die das auch so wie ich (So Interpretiere ich mal in die Bilder auf FB). Passt also.


----------



## Gpunkt (27. Juni 2014)

Ein paar Bilder von heute, Paul mit neuer Hose unter dem Motto" im alter wirds bunter"

































Gruß Günter


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Juni 2014)

Hi Günter,

Super Bilder.
Bist wieder unterwegs. 
Freut mich sehr 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (27. Juni 2014)

Ja, sehr geile bilder, da kriegt man gleich wieder Lust auf die Trails! 

Gruß M.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. Juni 2014)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder von heute, Paul mit neuer Hose unter dem Motto" im alter wirds bunter"
> Gruß Günter



*Bei soviel Farbe verblasst sogar der Wald .... Agent Orange*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. Juni 2014)

*Gestern in Geislingen ...*


----------



## Carsten (30. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute. Freut mich das Günter wieder on Tour ist...Klasse!

haben etwas für zukünftige Bikeabenteuer trainiert






heute morgen geab´s ne kleine Überraschung:


----------



## Gpunkt (30. Juni 2014)

Noch ein kleiner Nachschlag von Samstag in Geislingen

























Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2014)

Bild 1 sieht in der 'anderen' Richtung mal interessant (fahrbar?) aus


----------



## Okorider (1. Juli 2014)

Raphi hat heute seinen Firstride mit seiner jung talentierten Ziege gehabt. Achim und ich haben ihn begleitet falls die Ziege mit ihm durchgeht


----------



## Gpunkt (2. Juli 2014)

klasse, grüne Bikes sind einfach geil, und schön das auch andere mal Bilder reinstellen weiter so.

Gruß Günter


----------



## trekxler (2. Juli 2014)

Hier noch ein kurzes Video vom Kohlern


Für bessere Qualität könnt ihr das Video von meiner Dropbox downloaden!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zz3ij4qgscf3ucr/Kohlern.mp4


----------



## plk (2. Juli 2014)

Bin gestern den Rotstein runter und hab n kleines Video gemacht =) 
http://www.strava.com/segments/rotstein-trail-3827262


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Juli 2014)

Samstag einen Gipfel erklommen bei nicht so Optimalen Wetter, das sich allerdings dann auf der Abfahrt verbessert hat




















































































Bilder sind leider nicht richtig geordnet, das Bier haben wir natürlich vor der Abfahrt getrunken und die Sonne kam erst danach raus


----------



## MK007 (7. Juli 2014)

War super trotz Schmuddelwetter und topp Bilder

Grüße
Markus


----------



## trekxler (7. Juli 2014)

Bei der geilen Abfahrt war der Regen schnell vergessen 
Lob an den Fotograf...klasse Bilder

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Juli 2014)

*Noch ein paar mehr Bilder aus dem natürlichen Lebensraum der Mountainbikes ... gerne wieder !!!*





































Grüße M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juli 2014)

Schönen Gruß an die Becks! Wenn sie sich in Breitenbrunn ohne andere Schwertreiter alleine fühlen sollten, können sie herzlich gerne auf ein Bier (oder einen Müsliriegel) bei der Stuttgarter EarlyBirds-Wagenburg vorbeischauen (T3 'Frank' mit Anhänger, Camper, Zelt).


----------



## enforce (12. Juli 2014)

die "Becks" werden von den Ulmern und Heilbronnern schon gut versorgt


----------



## Carsten (14. Juli 2014)

Und, Ergebnisse?

Gruß Carsten Schymik
www.Schymik.de


----------



## Carsten (16. Juli 2014)

der offizielle Ostalb-Imagefilm...auch mit MTB Action ab der vierten Minute


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Juli 2014)

*Gestern in den Bergen: lang, heiß, anstrengend, ... aber sehr geil. *








































Grüße M.


----------



## trekxler (20. Juli 2014)

Geile Fotos von einem wirklich geilen Tag 
Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Juli 2014)

OK, ich hab was verpasst


----------



## franky-S (20. Juli 2014)

Das Bier danach war hart erarbeitet und wohl verdient! Aber schön wars!


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ihr werdet euch wohl nicht an mich erinnern.....ich war die letzten 2 Tage bei der 'Bionicon-Truppe' mit dabei, und möchte mich nochmals ausdrücklich bei Euch für das supertolle (ok, saugeile!!!) Wochenende bedanken!
Vor allem bei Micha und Günter!

War klasse, hat super viel Spaß gemacht (in allen Kategorien!)  

.....schön, daß wir uns so gut vertragen haben.....

Ich komme wieder, bis bald,
Der_Lemming!


----------



## DJT (27. Juli 2014)

Ich war auch da und komm auch mal wieder  
Hier ein paar Bilder von mir: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/followup-klassentreffen-2014.662539/page-10#post-12170663


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. Juli 2014)

*Danke für die Blumen!*









































*Grüße Micha*


----------



## Gpunkt (29. Juli 2014)

Bilder vom Bionicon Treffen

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jalnrdjmr5m0673/AAC2f7HoqCaQwZDUa4r4FRyNa/Bionicon_Klassentreffen_2014

Gruß Günter


----------



## schwertrider (29. Juli 2014)

spitzen Bilder 
da sehen sogar die "Schrotträder" gut aus


----------



## Carsten (29. Juli 2014)

4:53min bis 6:05min --> Eine kleine Hommage der WSC  an das beste Bier der Welt!
viel Spass damit


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. August 2014)

*Zurück    Trail Transalp Tirol - von Zirl nach Meran: *
6 hohe Pässe, schier endlos lange Trails, denen man nicht ansieht, dass sie gefahren werden.
Aber: nur die Hälfte kann man treten, den Rest darf man hochtragen!
Dafür ringsum eine beeindruckende Bergwelt abseits des alpinen Rummels. Sehr viele Eindrücke.
Das Wetter war wie erwartet nur durchwachsen, dafür waren aber kaum Leute unterwegs (Radfahrer habe ich sowieso keine getroffen).


































Eine super Erfahrung. Hoffentlich geht bald wieder was ...

Grüsse M.


----------



## Carsten (5. August 2014)

Klasse Tour....hätte mir gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (8. August 2014)

in bisschen action aus Pino´s Hinterhof:


----------



## plk (9. August 2014)

Kleines Video von letztem WE


----------



## napstarr (10. August 2014)

@plk: der Teil auf dem Madritschjoch spielt nicht zufällig am Dienstagmorgen?

Wir sind dort einer 18köpfigen Truppe aus dem Raum HDH begegnet.


----------



## plk (10. August 2014)

ne, wir waren am Montag oben, aber ist ja witzig... Kanntest die nicht oder ?? bzw was für ne gruppe das war ?? Aber wir waren auch 18 leute glaub ich...


----------



## napstarr (11. August 2014)

Montag, richtig! 
Wenn man 10 Tage unterwegs ist, zerfließen die Tage ineinander,...

Wir waren die beiden in grün und rot-blau die kurz vor euch oben waren und abgefahren sind während ihr euch oben versammelt habt.


----------



## plk (12. August 2014)

hehe, ist ja witzig. Ne hab euch irgendwie net bemerkt, war von der Aussicht so faziniert, das ich mich darauf konzentiert hab und meine Umwelt kaum wahrgenommen hab. Nächstest mal nach einem großen typen mit nem weißen specialized ausschauhalten, meistens mit ner Cam um die Brust geschnallt =)

Die Tour fand ich richtig klasse. Hat echt laune gemacht und n paar nette Trails waren auch dabei =)  Habt ihr auch bei der Zufallshütte Pause gemacht ?


----------



## Xriders (12. August 2014)

Hier auch noch ein Paar Bilder von unserer Tour, leider nicht immer Optimales Wetter


----------



## barbarissima (12. August 2014)

Sehr schön  Mein Lieblingsbild ist das achte (die ersten vier habe ich jetzt mal nur einmal gezählt )


----------



## plk (12. August 2014)

ich sollte mehr Fotos machen, kommt teilweise echt besser rüber wie auf Video. Sehr coolte Bilder dabei. Finde auch das achte am imposantesten =]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. August 2014)

@plk: Alpencross mit 18 Leuten?

@ xriders: Klasse Bilder aus den Bergen! Sehr beeindruckend! 

und hier noch: *Grüße aus dem Südschwarzwald. *Park und Trails. Auch mal eine Reise wert.*
*
























cu. M.


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2014)

Gruß aus dem verregneten Vinschgau. Trailcheck Holy Hansen erfolgt. Sehr geil. Echt klasse was Matze und sein Team hier auf die Beine gestellt haben. Vorbild für ganz Europa.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. August 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> .... Vorbild für ganz Europa.



besuchst Du grad einen Trailbaukurs? Da kommt Freude auf.  Schönen Urlaub und viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2014)

Ne, hab nur die Experten Abnahme gemacht


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. August 2014)

kleine Anregung an die Trailbauer: im Schwarzwald streuen sie noch grüne Steine über die Trails ...


----------



## plk (13. August 2014)

@SchwertreiterAA Naja, haben  uns in 3 Gruppen nach Niveau aufgeteilt... hat dann ganz gut gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (17. August 2014)

Kleiner Gruß von Lago. Freefall im Morgenlicht als einsame Solotour mit Aufstiegs Variante durch Val guimella. Gestern. 2,5 h hoch, zwei davon geschleppt. Ganze Tour keinen Menschen getroffen...


----------



## MK007 (20. August 2014)

Hi Jungs,

hier noch was bezüglich den Grössen von den Trailsucht Shirts, nicht das nachher was kneift und zwickt  

Grüße
Markus


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2014)

Ich glaube, allen paßt Größe 'S'....wars nicht so?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. August 2014)

*gestern im Wald ...*


----------



## Carsten (21. August 2014)

Da warmer gestern auch...


----------



## Carsten (21. August 2014)

hier Benes Video:


und sein Testbericht dazu:

http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=3161

heute warmer in Geislingen...auch mal wieder schön


----------



## Carsten (21. August 2014)

ein kleines Geislingen Video..ungeschnitten


----------



## Carsten (21. August 2014)

x


----------



## Carsten (21. August 2014)

x


----------



## Carsten (21. August 2014)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. August 2014)

@ Bene: Super video, sauber gefahren, spektakulär gefilmt und geschnitten. Das mach Lust auf mehr.
@ carsten: die Treppe !! ... du Hund! klasse.   jetzt sind wir gefordert!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. August 2014)

*Samstag war Ausfahrt ins Allgäu !! Schöne Tour, mäßiges Wetter, nur nette Leute unterwegs. Hat Spass gemacht !! *

























































*Ein paar mehr Fotos sind im Album. Grüsse M.*


----------



## Gpunkt (24. August 2014)

Wow Hammer Bilder


----------



## MK007 (24. August 2014)

Super Bilder trotz Wetter


----------



## damage0099 (25. August 2014)

Klasse Bilder...wie immer!!  

Ich frag einfach mal in die Runde:

Was fahrt ihr denn so für Laufräder?
Brauche für das neue Rädchen neue Laufräder...tendiere zu Spank Spike Evo 35AL.
Mein Gewicht hm :-( , naja fahrfertig 90-95, fahren: So wie bei euch in etwa....


----------



## Gpunkt (25. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder...wie immer!!
> 
> Ich frag einfach mal in die Runde:
> 
> ...


Ganz Klar"Novatec Diablo"


----------



## damage0099 (25. August 2014)




----------



## Xriders (25. August 2014)

Tolle Bilder ,genialer Tag danke nochmal an die Bikeguides


----------



## Carsten (6. September 2014)

Keine ouzi, die ist zu schmal und will keine fetten tubeless reifen. Die Spike evo oder subrosa sind Klasse. Wenn was richtig Gutes willst nimm SYNTACE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss74 (6. September 2014)

Wenn du Spank Laufräder willst schreib mir. Kann ich günstiger besorgen


----------



## napstarr (6. September 2014)

Strong, light and cheap: Hope Hoops (ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro 2 Evo Nabe), 1930 Gramm und per Adapter auf alle Achsen anpassbar.
Hält bei mir schon eine Ewigkeit - bin auch ab und an damit im Park.

... und der Sound!


----------



## damage0099 (7. September 2014)

Danke Euch, Dir 'nicht', GPunkt   

Hm, hab schon bestellt 
@boss74: Schade, wäre gerne auf Dich zurückgekommen
@Carsten: Ja, sehe ich auch so. Nur: Syntace ist mir zu teuer  , und außerdem krieg ich doch immer alles kaputt 
@napstarr: An die dachte ich auch schon. Aber mit meiner schlechten Fahrweise und Linienwahl und den vermurxten Landungen hab ich mich für die schwerere Variante entschieden. Auch wg. meinem Eigengewicht 

Habe die Spank Spike Evo 35 auf Hope Pro II Evo mit Sapim-Race-Speichen und Polyax-Alu-Nippel (Die Subrosa hätte wohl auch genügt, mags aber lieber etwas breiter und die paar Gramm stören mich nicht wirklich) bestellt, alles in schwarz zum bunten NeuRad


----------



## Carsten (7. September 2014)

hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack aus dem Aostatal:


ist auf dem 3299 Meter hohen Col Lauson kurz nach dem Pass.

habe noch 272 weitere Videoschnipsel...muss denn mal Schneiden anfangen


----------



## plk (7. September 2014)

sieht klasse aus, habt gutes Wetter erwischt, bin richtig neidisch...


----------



## Carsten (7. September 2014)

das ist mal richtig gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian1981 (10. September 2014)




----------



## Christian1981 (10. September 2014)

Son kack,

sorry meine erste Hochladung


----------



## napstarr (10. September 2014)

Ist der Double "dort oben" mittlerweile so gewachsen, oder sieht das nur so aus?
Die Anfahrt ist doch relativ flach und man kommt kurz vorher aus ner Kurve?!


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2014)

@Christian1981: Schöne Bilder....die meisten Spots kenne ich auch   Wäre gerne dabei gewesen.....
Anhand der geposteten Bilder ne Frage: Seid ihr dieselbe Tour 3x hintereinander genau gleich gefahren  ?


----------



## Raphi78 (10. September 2014)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar!!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. September 2014)

Jup, auch sehr schön.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die von Günter  oder was macht er da im Gebüsch 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> JGünter  oder was macht er da im Gebüsch
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Hat er die Hosen voll   ?!


----------



## Gpunkt (10. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat er die Hosen voll   ?!


 gestrichen voll


----------



## napstarr (10. September 2014)

Aah, jetzt sieht das schon anders aus.
Die Perspektive der oberen Bilder lässt den Sprung viel höher erscheinen.


----------



## Gpunkt (11. September 2014)

Hallo, ein paar Bilder von unserem Aostatal Roadtrip





















































Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-S (11. September 2014)

Hey Günter, klasse Fotos von tollen Typen in genialer Landschaft bei besten Wetterbedingungen!!!


----------



## plk (11. September 2014)

Da wird man echt neidisch... nehmt ihr immer 2 Helme mit?? Enduro und Fullface ??


----------



## Carsten (12. September 2014)

Danke Günter...echt gut!
hab mir gestern im völlig abgesoffenen Drecklochtrail auch überlegt, das wir vor ur 7 Tagen in Pila mächtig Staub gefressen haben

im Womo ist viel Platz. Für Helme, zweiten LRS, wichtige Lebenserhaltungsmittel etc...


----------



## Gpunkt (12. September 2014)

So ein paar hab ich noch





































Gruß Günter


----------



## Christian1981 (12. September 2014)




----------



## Carsten (12. September 2014)

Geile Bilder! Wieder mal alles richtig gemacht mit der Wahl des Reiseziels und mit klasse Team in Tour....


----------



## Xriders (13. September 2014)

Klasse Bilder Günter


----------



## Carsten (13. September 2014)

so, mal ein paar bewegte Bilder aus sommerlichen Tagen:






hoffe ic habe Euren Musikgeschmack getroffen


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. September 2014)

*@ G.punkt: super Bilder, klasse Aktion (schön dass ich dabei sein durfte) 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von unserer genialen Reise ins Aostatal*: *
Teil 1: Bikebergsteigen im Nationalpark Gran Paradiso*  

Tag 1:
















Tag 2:




























Tag 3:
































Grüße M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. September 2014)

Jungs, ganz großes Kino ! Stark schöne Photos und klasse Biker!


----------



## Carsten (18. September 2014)

Ich bin platt....Mann sind die Bilder geil!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. September 2014)

*Nochmal was für´s Fernweh: Fotos vom Roadtrip Teil 2: Bikepark Pila bei Aosta und Monte Tamaro im Tessin*

Pila:




































Monte Tamaro:




















Grüße M.


----------



## damage0099 (19. September 2014)

Einfach nur geil!!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. September 2014)

wegen "poser arlarm" noch ein kleiner nachtrag:


----------



## damage0099 (19. September 2014)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> wegen "poser arlarm" noch ein kleiner nachtrag:


Einbeiniges HR-Versetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (19. September 2014)

...finaler Rettungssprung...kurz vor dem Flug in den Abgrund


----------



## Christian1981 (19. September 2014)

Hammer geil die Bilder, jetzt bin ich geil auf Ochsenkopf


----------



## Xriders (20. September 2014)

Klasse Bilder Micha, da kann mann echt neidisch werden


----------



## franky-S (20. September 2014)

Genial!!
Und Glück mit dem Wetter hatten wir da!
Diese Woche am Comer See hat es anders ausgesehen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## erwinb (21. September 2014)

Micha- die Bilder sind einfach nur Spitze !


----------



## Carsten (21. September 2014)

hab mal ein paar Bilder aus Böbingen in meine Dropbox kopiert: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0emkmb6cozyzkfm/AABl0eIfkvmaiSQrF1AUDhFEa?dl=0


----------



## franky-S (21. September 2014)

Da war die Sicht am Rif. San Jorio gerade mal ganz gut!

Wenn man die beschriebenen Abfahrten auf die Seite legt, das richtige Tal anpeilt und einfach probiert, gibt es am Comer See ganz gute Sachen. Aber ob ich die jemals wieder finde...?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Carsten (24. September 2014)

*Die Red Bull Rampage ist das fünfte und somit letzte Event der FMB Diamond Series 2014. Am kommenden Sonntag ist es soweit.*
Außerdem gibt es noch was Besonderes: ab 21:00 Uhr übertragen wir für alle Mountainbike Freaks und die die es danach werden wollen aus der FMB World Tour 2014 die Red Bull Rampage!!
Auf jeden Fall spannender als der Tatort !
Wir machen vieles möglich bis dann im Enchilada Aalen

Präsentiert von der DIMB IG Ostwürttemberg und dem Enchilada Aalen


----------



## Carsten (25. September 2014)

http://vimeo.com/m/106969811 wer kennt die Location? Ich war mit Michael mal da oben, allerdings nur bis zur Bergstation


----------



## damage0099 (25. September 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/m/106969811 wer kennt die Location? Ich war mit Michael mal da oben, allerdings nur bis zur Bergstation


Boh! Der Hammer! Mal richtig geil! Mein lieber Scholli  
Der Typ hat's drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (28. September 2014)

Nochmals ein riesiges Dankeschön für den tollen Tag, hat mächtig Spaß gemacht!!! 


Erst wollte er kein Bier holen:






Aber dann ließ er sich nicht lumpen:


----------



## Okorider (28. September 2014)

Letztes Wochenende waren Pino und ich an der Nordkette und im Bikepark Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis. Hier is nen echt gut gemachtes Video mit den Highlights aus 2014. Der Junge mit der braunen Hose auf dem Downhiller und dem Dirtbike is Max Bosch und kommt aus Schnaitheim, er arbeitet im Park. Der Trip war echt genial.


----------



## Carsten (29. September 2014)

Servus Biker

Heute abend ab 20.00 Uhr im Enchilada in Aalen rampage public viewing.

Neuer Termin, verschoben auf Montag abend


----------



## Gpunkt (29. September 2014)

Okorider schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende waren Pino und ich an der Nordkette und im Bikepark Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis. Hier is nen echt gut gemachtes Video mit den Highlights aus 2014. Der Junge mit der braunen Hose auf dem Downhiller und dem Dirtbike is Max Bosch und kommt aus Schnaitheim, er arbeitet im Park. Der Trip war echt genial.



dann gehen wir nächstes mal mit wenn man erfährt wann ihr geht


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. September 2014)

*... Samstag in der Schweiz. Der Hammer. *

























































Auf der Jagd nach kalten Bier (Damage´s Grizzly Taktik):


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2014)




----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2014)

Der Affe hier könnte Foto des Tages werden, über einen Klick auf 'gefällt mir' würde er sich sehr freuen


----------



## Christian1981 (29. September 2014)

erledigt, coole Bilder Jungs... Nächstes mal will ich mit


----------



## trekxler (29. September 2014)

Großes Lob an die Fotografen
Klasse Bilder von einem geilen Biketag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2014)

Tja, GPunkt, hat leider nicht ganz für dich zum FdT gereicht...

Da sind ja schon wieder 2 Bilder von 'uns' dabei.

Muß man die irgendwie nominieren oder so? Wie kommen die denn in die Auswahl?

Eure 'Ärsche'    stehen auch zur Auswahl, obwohl das mit meiner LuschenCam total laienhaft geschossen wurde...


----------



## Gpunkt (30. September 2014)

mit einem anderen Fahrer hät es vieleicht gewonnen die Auswahl wird von der Redaktion ausgewählt


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. Oktober 2014)

*... unterwegs im Bikepark Ochsenkopf / Fichtelgebirge*





























*... Grüße M.*


----------



## Christian1981 (6. Oktober 2014)

Jungs schee wars, hard drinking and hard Biking


----------



## trekxler (7. Oktober 2014)

_*Gestern bei Kaiserwetter am Iseler *_


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. Oktober 2014)

Man sieht, ihr Jungs hattet Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (12. Oktober 2014)

ich war ja schon sehr lange nicht mehr hier und muss staunen über die Lokationen an den ihr überall seid "Hammer" und sehr schöne Fotos gibt es obendrein. Macht Spass die anzuschauen VG


----------



## Carsten (12. Oktober 2014)

Es selbst zu erleben, das macht wirklich Spaß!


----------



## Carsten (17. Oktober 2014)

Franzi läßt´s jetzt auch auf NICOLAI krachen:
Weiterhin viel Erfolg wünschen wir!


----------



## thekidvoss (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach erfolgreichem Umzug nach Aalen und zertrümmertem Schlüsselbein bin ich langsam wieder fit und wollte fragen ob jemand Lust hat in der nächsten Zeit mal eine Runde mit mir zu drehen? War bisher nur allein unterwegs und Trails suchen ist so echt anstrengend.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Carsten (18. Oktober 2014)

Einfach sonntags halb zehn am kwb vorbei kommen


----------



## thekidvoss (18. Oktober 2014)

Den Kurbelwellenbrunnen kenne ich bisher nicht, aber ich weiss ja durch dich (Carsten) dass der irgendwo beim Rundum Radladen bzw. der Videothek ist. Wilhelmstr. wenn ich dass auf Google Maps richtig sehe. Der KWB wird wohl nicht zu übersehen sein hoffe ich. Dann finde ich es schon!

Bin dann also morgen um spätestens 9:30 Uhr da. Weißes Transition. Michael. Dann kann man mich identifizieren!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. Oktober 2014)

*heute Wetter vom feinsten ... *





















Grüsse M.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. Oktober 2014)

*... und gestern war auch Wetter vom feinsten:*









































Grüsse M.


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Oktober 2014)

So auch noch ein paar vom Samstag
Präsi war sichtlich zufrieden

































Gruß Günter


----------



## barbarissima (20. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder  Wo habt ihr euch denn da rumgetrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Oktober 2014)

so, da das Wetter ja jetzt etwas schmuddeliger wird, hier ein Veranstaltung für die kommende Woche:

1. DIMB IG Wegepflegewoche

Gefahrensstellen, Pfützen und Schlamm auf dem Trail? Üppiges Grünzeug? 
Forstwirtschaftsschäden, blockierte oder gar zerstörte Wege? 
Es wird Zeit mal ordentlich aufzuräumen auf den Trails in der Region.
Helft mit, werdet Teil einer starken Gemeinschaft, die Verantwortung für die Wege die sie nutzt übernimmt.

Start: Samstag 25.10.2014 ab 10.00 Uhr
Ausdrücklich: Pflege des vorhandenen Wegenetzes, kein illegaler Trailbau!
Dauer: 8 Tage
Treffpunkt: nach Absprache

Kinder und fleißige Helfer sind ebenfalls herzlich eingeladen mitzumachen. 
Danach (sa und So) trifft man sich im Naturfreundehaus am Braunenberg


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Oktober 2014)

So der Herbst ist da, anbei ein paar Eindrücke der schönsten Jahreszeit





















Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. Oktober 2014)

*Schön war´s auf den hometrails!! So macht der Herbst Spaß!! *

















Grüsse M.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. November 2014)

*heute in geislingen unterwegs ...*

















Grüsse M.


----------



## Carsten (1. November 2014)

Die Trails um Oberkochen waren heute auch mal wieder fein...


----------



## thekidvoss (2. November 2014)

Schade. Konnte aufgrund von Besuch schon wieder nicht kommen. Nervig. Hoffentlich beim nächsten mal.


----------



## napstarr (4. November 2014)

Hat sich die Situation in Geislingen wieder entspannt?
Thema Nagelbretter und so...


----------



## Paul_Weber (8. November 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 334315 Anhang anzeigen 334316 Anhang anzeigen 334317 Anhang anzeigen 334318 Anhang anzeigen 334319 Anhang anzeigen 334320 Anhang anzeigen 334321 Anhang anzeigen 334322 Anhang anzeigen 334315 Anhang anzeigen 334316 Anhang anzeigen 334317 Anhang anzeigen 334318 Anhang anzeigen 334319 Anhang anzeigen 334320 Anhang anzeigen 334321 Anhang anzeigen 334322 Anhang anzeigen 334315 Anhang anzeigen 334316 Anhang anzeigen 334317 Anhang anzeigen 334318 Anhang anzeigen 334318 Anhang anzeigen 334318 Anhang anzeigen 334319 Anhang anzeigen 334320 Anhang anzeigen 334321 Anhang anzeigen 334322 Sonnige Herbstausfahrt  ;-)	Sorry da hab ich doch einiges doppelt bzw. mehrfach hochgeladen.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. November 2014)

Paule, das kannst Du sicher besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. November 2014)

*Sonnige Herbstausfahrt* ...  









































Grüße M.


----------



## Paul_Weber (9. November 2014)




----------



## Paul_Weber (9. November 2014)




----------



## Paul_Weber (9. November 2014)




----------



## Paul_Weber (9. November 2014)




----------



## Paul_Weber (9. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (9. November 2014)




----------



## Paul_Weber (9. November 2014)




----------



## Paul_Weber (9. November 2014)




----------



## niceann (9. November 2014)

napstarr schrieb:


> Hat sich die Situation in Geislingen wieder entspannt?
> Thema Nagelbretter und so...



Hallo Napstarr,
sind aus Geislingen, seit längerer Zeit gibt es keine Nägel mehr. sind an den besagten Wegle öfters gefahren.

Grüße Niceann


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2014)

nuer Trend: 



 HSBBS


----------



## schwertrider (14. November 2014)

@Carsten:
scheint das Richtige für Dich zu sein!


----------



## Carsten (14. November 2014)

Hab ich am Ifen 2011 schon gemacht...weil Zdenek an der Alm gewartet hat und nicht mit hoch ist. 600 HM mit Klettern in 70 min....


----------



## Carsten (19. November 2014)

so, ich glaube wir müssen auch mal übern großen Teich schippern...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. November 2014)

So sollte man jede Abfahrt beginnen. 

Bis Samstag, da probieren wir den ersten Teil aus 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## christof1977 (23. November 2014)

Servus Leute,

es hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern auf Euren Trails und im Naturfreundehaus. Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal wieder!

Viele Grüße aus Erlangen,
Christof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (23. November 2014)

The Day After


----------



## Carsten (23. November 2014)

Pinguin? Wie fährt er sich jetzt?
Alle schon wieder fit heute?


----------



## damage0099 (23. November 2014)

Ich möchte mich nochmals recht herzlich bei Euch allen für das mega-geile WE bedanken!
Hat super viel Spaß gemacht.....vom Anfang bis zum Schluß!

Und noch ein dickes Dankeschön an die harte Handvoll Biker, die heute nochmals mitgefahren sind und ein paar hammermäßige Leckerlies auspackten!

Freue mich schon wieder auf den nächsten gemeinsamen Ausritt....!

Haut rein!

LG Damage

PS: Klar waren wir fit!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. November 2014)

Geniale Sause     
und eine riesige Gruppe.
Das ist schon ne besondere Dimension bei euch in Aalen.

Ein spezielles Lob für eure perfekt gepflegten Trails,
auch wenn die Drainage teilweise doch etwas überfordert war.

Bild #3 ist mein Favorit 

Gruß und
Ride on
Chris


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. November 2014)

*Jungs und Mädels: Die Jubiläums - Sause war legendär!!! 
Danke für´s Kommen und Danke für´s Mitmachen!!! *
Wetter ein Traum, Leute gut drauf und auf den Trails für jeden was dabei.
Tolle und überraschende Gäste. Beeindruckende Vorträge.
Super Arbeit der Naturfreunde und jede Menge gebraute Lebensfreude.
*Alles hat gepasst.*  *Hier ein paar Eindrücke:*

















































































































Grüße M.


----------



## DJT (24. November 2014)

Ich kann mich Damage nur anschliessen! 
War echt Spitze! 

Noch ein paar Eindrücke durch meine Linse:


----------



## Carsten (24. November 2014)

Hebbe hat auch noch Bilder geschickt #schwertridersause https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uq8iwfcg0slamsk/AAC3uMBDjHpsgchHGOBycDS7a?dl=0


----------



## Carsten (24. November 2014)

coole Sache am sa...hätte gestern auch noch mal mitfahren sollen.

hier für alle noch mal das Aosta Video:




 
und für alle, die etwas mehr wollen, noch der längere Erste Teil:


----------



## damage0099 (24. November 2014)

Hier noch ein paar weitere Eindrücke.....

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/exv77d4d7acg5ji/AABF_8xniKltOBe-19vewWJRa?dl=0




Ach, wegen der unterschiedlichen Dialekte fällt mir folgendes ein:




…und am 8. Tag erschuf Gott die Dialekte. Alle Völkchen waren glücklich.



Der Berliner sagte: “Icke hab nenn wahnsinns Dialekt, wa?”

Der Hanseate sagte: “Moin Moin, der Dialekt ist dufte, ne!”

Der Kölner sagte: “Hey, du Jeck, mit Kölsch feiert man Karneval!”

Der Bayer brummte nur: “Jo mei, des is mir wurscht!”

Der Hesse sagte: “Babbel net, di Hessa babbeln des best Hochdeutsch!”

Der Sachse sagte: “Ja nü freilisch is äs Sächsisch klosse!”

Nur für den Schwaben war kein Dialekt übrig.

Da wurde der Schwabe ganz traurig… “Jetzt habe ich gar keinen Dialekt bekommen”



Da sagte Gott: “Macht nix Kerle, no schwätzscht halt so wia i”


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (24. November 2014)

Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank für die geniale Veranstaltung!
Hat echt riesig Spaß gemacht, mit euch den Tag (und Abend) zu verbringen 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man in so ner riesigen Gruppe so ne geniale Tour fahren kann ...


----------



## Carsten (24. November 2014)

Liebe Mitstreiter 

ich möchte in dem Zsammenhang hier noch auf eine gerade laufende DIMB Imagekampagne hinweisen:

.... mit der Bitte um tatkräftige Unterstützung:
auf Open Trails ist heute ein Beitrag erschienen, der dazu aufruft, Bilder von sich im Sinne der "Wir sind Mountainbiker"-Kampagne zu posten: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/655042141284099

- bitte ladet eigene Bilder als Kommentar hoch
- Bilder vorzugsweise in Zivil, ggf auch in Arbeitskleidung, mit Hund beim Gassigehn, mit Kindern beim Wandern...
- bitte auch mit den Angaben: Vorname (Alter), Beruf, Wohnort
- ein netter Kommentar (warum wir Biken, was wir uns wünschen, was wir lieben...)

Sinn und Zweck der Kampagne: http://www.wir-sind-mountainbiker.de/
einfach zeigen, dass wir nicht die bösen Buben unterm Helm, sondern die netten Jungs UND Mädels von nebenan sind


----------



## damage0099 (24. November 2014)

Nach einer Tour mit / bei Euch mußte ich mir heute noch den Weg zur Riß-Prüfung freikämpfen:
(Gewichtstechnisch hat es sich gelohnt......und das ist nur vom Rahmen / Schaltung  ):


----------



## plk (24. November 2014)

@Carsten 
Nettes Filmchen =) 
Aber immer wenn ne neue Szene kommt stockt die Musik.. Ist da auch immer ein Schnitt drin, wenn du die Sequenz wechselst?


----------



## Carsten (24. November 2014)

drecks Schnittprogramm...oder lahmer Rechner...


----------



## nochi (25. November 2014)

Moin, 

Erstmal n dickes Dankeschön an die schwerties für die Klasse sause am Samstag. 
Bin auf der suche nach Bildern von mir, 
hatte nen blauen Helm, nen blauen Rucksack, ne grüne Hose, knieprotektoren und die vllt. Auffälligen rot karrierten Socken an... meist n rotes longsleve hatt ich an, außer kurze Zeit lang nach der Pause, da hatt ich ne blaue Jacke an... 

Falls also noch jemand Bilder von mir hat einfach mal melden. Dann mach ich nen googledrive Ordner auf. 
Nehm auch rohvideos 

Gruß nochi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. November 2014)

nochi, ich hab helmcam Video von der letzten abfahrt

wer´s noch nicht mitbekommen hat, ich fahr am So in Tannheimer Tal..raus aus dem Nebel
ich hätt noch Platz frei


----------



## Gpunkt (28. November 2014)

Hallo, so auch noch ein paar Bildchen von der Sause 2014










































































Dann bis nächstes Jahr, Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (28. November 2014)

Alle Bilder von mir in der Dropbox.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lrcikgo8cj1dgm4/AAAtjBpbaUtr1iOGpUnFzCaua?dl=0

Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. November 2014)

*Kinder, s´wird Winter!!!*









Grüsse M.


----------



## trekxler (29. November 2014)

Hey Micha, schöner neuer bunter Helm!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. November 2014)

trekxler schrieb:


> Hey Micha, schöner neuer bunter Helm!


Ja, Danke. War mal wieder Zeit für einen Neuen ...


----------



## Carsten (1. Dezember 2014)

He ihr da unten im Nebel, aufm Gipfel war´s gestern sonnig und warm:





Deutlich weniger Schnee als vor 2 Jahren und Abfahrt nicht vereist
Waren aufm xxx-Gipfel. Sehr geiles Teil
Oben genial ausgesetzter Grat, Abfahrtsversuch Richtung Westen wegen Latschnkiefer-Dickicht abgerochen, zurück zum Gipfel und auf Aufstiegsroute Richtung Alm wieder runter
Oben +14°C Sonne, Blick bis zur Nordsee und zum Alpenhauptkamm…viel geiler als der Nebelseuch hier


----------



## thekidvoss (2. Dezember 2014)

Na da habe ich aber was verpasst. Schaffe es aktuell irgendwie nie sonntags zur KWB-Tour Zeit zu finden. Schade. Hoffe bald mal wieder.


----------



## Carsten (3. Dezember 2014)

Sa 6.12 nachmittags Nikolaus Tour am Härtsfeldsee mit Besuch Weihnachtsmarkt in Neresheim. Wer kommt mit?

Nachricht von Joachim:
"Am 06.12.2014 gibt's bei uns wieder die Traditionelle Nicolaus-Ausfahrt. Start ist um 15:30 Parkplatz Härtsfeldsee beim Kiosk. Gefahren wird immer, außer es Regnet und hat -10°. Wir fahren ca. 20 Km mit ca. 350 Hm. Ausrüstung je nach Witterung. In Neresheim kehren wir kurz auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt ein und Stärken uns dort mit Glühwein oder Punsch und Leckerer Grillwurst für den Rückweg. Gutes Licht ist für die Rückfahrt von Vorteil."


----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. Dezember 2014)

Du meinst bestimmt 6.12....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (7. Dezember 2014)

bevor das hier einschläft:






kommt noch auf die todo-Liste


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (8. Dezember 2014)

erst mal locker vom Hocker,,,,,  and be careful with the dogs.....


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (14. Dezember 2014)

auf das kommende 2015.....
http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/e.../escape-create-mountainbike-film-dan-atherton


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Dezember 2014)

*Schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ... in 2015, auf den trails und überhaupt in allen Lebenslagen*  *Micha*


----------



## Carsten (24. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche Euch allen frohes Fest und immer Grip auf dem Trail





hier ein Bild vom letzten Sonntag im Flow Valley. Es steht zur Auswahl zum Foto der Woche. Wäre nett, wenn Ihr ein paar Sternchen verteilen würdet.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Dezember 2014)

*Heiligabend Flow Ostalb *


----------



## Carsten (24. Dezember 2014)

Wie geht der neue?


----------



## Carsten (27. Dezember 2014)

so, noch ein Video vom letzten Sommer:


----------



## dechfrax (27. Dezember 2014)

Is schön da, gell?


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, endlich Schnee





































Grüße Güntert


----------



## Gpunkt (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ein kleiner Rückblick aus dem Jahr 2014, pro Monat ein Bild daher ist natürlich nicht alles dabei. Wünsche allen ein gutes 2015 und hoffe das  nächstes Jahr alle Gesund und aktiv bleiben.

im Januar in Bad Widbad





im Februar hatten wir kurz und wenig Schnee





trotzdem ging es nach Teneriffa





im März gibt es nur ein Bild(war glaub scheiß Wetter)





im April sah es schon richtig nach Frühling aus





im Mai die legendäre 1 Mai Ausfahrt





im Juni ein schöner Monat





im Juli Trip auf die Zermangspitze





im August flucht vor dem Schlechten Wetter ins Aosta Tal





im September Trip nach Klosters





im Oktober Trip ins Allgäu





im November die legendäre Sause bei fantastischem Wetter





im Dezember wie es sein soll Schneebiken





Gruß Günter


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Dezember 2014)

Geniale Bilder 

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015.

Vielleicht geht sich ja schon bald die nächste gemeinsame Tour aus.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Paul_Weber (31. Dezember 2014)

Silvesterausfahrt mit anschließenden Garagenabschlussfest bei Bernd


----------



## Carsten (31. Dezember 2014)

ein paar Handyfotos von mir https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741833.100001282087929&type=1&l=21c1ed1951 hier


----------



## Gpunkt (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, auch noch ein paar Bilder von der geilen Sylvesterausfahrt, hat mega Spaß gemacht, danke an Bernd und Andrea für die Bewirtung nach der Ausfahrt immer wieder schön.* Wünsch allen ein ein schönes Fest und nehmt euch vor noch mehr auf dem Bike zu Sitzen wie dieses Jahr*.





















































































*Also bringt das Jahr 2014 Ordentlich zu Ende liebe Grüße Günter*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (31. Dezember 2014)

Sauber,
war ein gutes Jahr !
Das neue wird hoffentlich genau so gut !
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Carsten (31. Dezember 2014)

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch.
Falls wer heute um 24.00 Uhr noch nix geplant hat, ich hab grad noch ne fette Bar gechapt 

Nächste Ausfahrt: 6.1.15 Dreikönig. 10:00 Uhr Schwörzhalle Oberkochen


----------



## Gpunkt (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo, hoffe alle sind gut ins Neue Jahr gestartet, wie versprochen der Link zu den Bildern"Sylvesterausfahrt" dauert noch ein bisschen bis alle geladen sind. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/msnd6u91n2hkcbx/AACfNxgopWv7uMYDcIgh8qoja?dl=0

Gruß Günter


----------



## Okorider (1. Januar 2015)

Für die nicht in FB sind hier der Post zum Video: "Wir wünschen allen ein gutes und verletzungsfreies neues Jahr. Pünktlich zum Jahreswechsel haben wir das Video von der Schwertreitersauße im November 2014 fertig bekommen. Danke an die Organisatoren, Helfer und alle die dabei waren.

Auf den Stern klicken nicht vergessen "


----------



## Thomas0210 (1. Januar 2015)

Servus Männer, ich wünsch allen a guads Neis! Schee wars gestern.


----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Bin über das BDT auf euch gestoßen.
Schöne Bilder und tolle Gegend da bei euch. Ihr seit ja mal ein richtig großer Haufen. Sehr schön.

Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2015)

http://enduro-mtb.com/die-macher-teil-1-undercover-unterwegs-mit-einem-trail-builder/
lesenswert...wer kennt auch so einen


----------



## Gpunkt (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo, schöne Dreikönigstour am Braunenberg, war richtig geil aber auch übelst Anstrengend.

































Gruß Günter

PS: Bitte achtet in Zukunft das ihr keine blöden Gesichter macht wenn ich Fotografiere


----------



## Carsten (7. Januar 2015)

mal wieder ein richtig guter Film:


----------



## Gpunkt (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo, der Link"Bilder Dreikönigsausfahrt" https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uuoegikfm61k4km/AADND_EnEJhODNNT9jC7A2Cla?dl=0










Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmut_Kopp (8. Januar 2015)

für 2015  an die OSTALB


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. Januar 2015)

*Hallo Jungs, Super Schneebilder habt ihr da gemacht, ohne Scheiß !!!* 

Von Südfrankreich aus sah der Schnee etwa so aus:





Wir fanden sehr schöne Touren im Hinterland,  





schon auch mal mit ein bißchen action über dem Golf von St. Tropez





oder einsame Trails in herrlicher Gegend.





Abends war es dann etwas kühler, aber durch aus zum aushalten ... alles kein Problem.




*Der Jahreswechsel 2015 ist geglückt. A guat´s Neis.* 
Grüße M.


----------



## MK007 (12. Januar 2015)

Servus,
dann pack ich auch noch ein paar Sonnenbilder vom Jahresanfang mit rein .
@ micha, dir auch noch a guat`s Neis 2015
@ Rest, biken in Bozen zur Jahreswende bei 12 Grad lohnt , Jenesienabfahrt und Ritten (3er Weg)

War mal wieder Very Geil 














In diesem Sinne Happy Trails 

Grüsse Markus


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## Carsten (20. Januar 2015)

he Leute, ihr bringt mich ins Schwitzen, wo ist denn das? Ich bin grad total planlos :-(


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (20. Januar 2015)

ey  Carsten was geht,  zuviel geraucht....  ????? ,,,,, den Steinhaufen   hast doch selber aufgebaut......


----------



## Carsten (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hab nix gebaut...


----------



## trekxler (20. Januar 2015)

Könnte die Einfahrt zum K2 sein


----------



## Paul_Weber (22. Januar 2015)

Genau den hab ich gebau, da viele immer am K2 vorbei fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo, so es liegt wieder Schnee auf den Trails und darunter, also immer als erster in den Steilhang sonst bisch dr A...h





















morgen soll noch mehr Schnee kommen Gruß Günter


----------



## Paul_Weber (23. Januar 2015)

Hier noch meine Bilder von Heute









Und nun die anderen Fotografen



Und morgen geht's weiter...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. Januar 2015)

*Matsch und Schnee und trotzdem schee *


----------



## Gpunkt (24. Januar 2015)

Schöne Winterstimmung





Gruß Günter


----------



## Paul_Weber (24. Januar 2015)

Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken, hier sind zwei Paul's unterwegs. Hab ihr sie erkannt?


----------



## Paul_Weber (24. Januar 2015)

Am Samstag ging es dann auch schon wieder weiter, im Schnee is halt scheee.



















Anschließend Abschluss im Nfh mit einer oder zwei gebrauter Lebenfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Gastfreundschaft und die wie immer feinst gepflegten Trails!
Die Trail-Dichte, die Ihr da habt, macht Euch so schnell keiner nach. 

Und nachdem letztes Jahr alle in Rot umeinanderfuhren, musste man dieses Mal den Eindruck haben, dass Ihr Euch, was die Farben angeht, vorher abgesprochen habt. Um es mit Nina Hagen zu sagen: Alles so schön bunt hier! 

Herzlichen Dank und Gruß
EarlyBirds aus Stuttgart und Umgebung


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo, ein paar Bildchen vom Wochenende im Schnee.

































Gruß Günter

PS: falls das Wetter kalt bleibt kann man über einen Nightride nachdenken(Dienstag vieleicht)


----------



## Carsten (25. Januar 2015)

Farblich haben wir alles gegeben was möglich war...
Um das wahre Trailparadies erahnen zu können musst Du noch oft kommen


----------



## Gpunkt (27. Januar 2015)

zum Thema Farblich ist der Paul ein gutes Beispiel alles Schwarz ausser die Jacke(und Helm)





aber ich muß sagen es ist schon bei allen viel besser geworden


----------



## Gpunkt (28. Januar 2015)

Nightride mim Präsi und seinem immer gut gepflegtem Bike











Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2015)

SO muß n Bike aussehen!  

Kriegt ihr vorgeschrieben, was ihr anzuziehen habt?


----------



## Carsten (29. Januar 2015)

nee, aber letztes Jahr waren wir einmal zufällig alle rot...das ist halt in Erinnerung geblieben


----------



## Gpunkt (30. Januar 2015)

Heute mim Präsi auf Tour so langsam gefällt mir der Winter




















[/url

Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (30. Januar 2015)

Klasse Bilder, klasse Runde, klasse Model.


----------



## zdeneker (30. Januar 2015)

Gepunkt und Mpunkt... Beide ganz stark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Heute mim Präsi auf Tour so langsam gefällt mir der Winter
> 
> Gruß Günter



Großartige Bilder! Ist das die Stelle "Verweigerer" auf den letzten beiden Bildern?


----------



## Carsten (31. Januar 2015)

Nominiert zum FdT:





die anderen Bilder sind am Loch entstanden


----------



## Paul_Weber (31. Januar 2015)

Schneeausfahrt Samstag-Nachmittag einfach geil


----------



## Carsten (1. Februar 2015)

und wieder mal ein FdT




gestern hat´s ja leider knapp nicht gereicht...schade

geht wer mit biken? Jetzt?


----------



## Gpunkt (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo, hoffe die Party gestern haben alle gut überstanden, zur Erinnerung wie geil es gestern war noch ein par Bildchen













































Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (1. Februar 2015)

und noch ein kleines Rätsel wer könnte das sein?





und schon Erraten?


----------



## Gpunkt (1. Februar 2015)

Richtig





dr Jusse


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (1. Februar 2015)

Mohammed auf dem Bike am Braunenberg		محمد على الدراجة على براون الجبل


----------



## Gpunkt (1. Februar 2015)

Und des gfällt mir au no


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. Februar 2015)

*Eine Tolle Party war das und überhaupt ein genialer Tag !! *













Grüße M.


----------



## damage0099 (1. Februar 2015)

Boooooh!


----------



## Carsten (2. Februar 2015)

FdT und für morgen auch schon wieder nominiert!!!


----------



## Gpunkt (2. Februar 2015)

wer war des nomal am Samstag?













Gruß Günter


----------



## Xriders (2. Februar 2015)

Der James , Kumpel von Matze


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Februar 2015)

>



Schlüssel- (bein-) Stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. Februar 2015)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Schlüssel- (bein-) Stelle?


Nein...da ist rechts davon ne Steilwand, fast senkrecht....wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Februar 2015)

Die?


----------



## damage0099 (2. Februar 2015)

Nä


----------



## Carsten (3. Februar 2015)

Rechts vom Baum..da ist pino vor zehn Jahren mal runter gedroppt


----------



## damage0099 (3. Februar 2015)

GPunkt's gepostetes FDT braucht noch 2 Stimmen...auf gehts!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1773716?in=potdPool


----------



## Gpunkt (6. Februar 2015)

Super Bikewetter, 





























Gruß Günter und bis morgen


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. Februar 2015)

*endlich mal wieder Sonne zum Schnee!!!*




















Grüße M.


----------



## Carsten (6. Februar 2015)

Sensationell!




Kann nur mit nem Selfie dienen...


----------



## Gpunkt (6. Februar 2015)

Dr Präsi an seiner Lieblingsstelle


----------



## Carsten (6. Februar 2015)

Und firstline dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (6. Februar 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Und firstline dazu!


No die gehörte dem Paule


----------



## Paul_Weber (6. Februar 2015)

Jetzt noch meine Bilder zum Schluss:


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Februar 2015)

*Scheebiken*





























Vieleicht bis morgen Gruß Günter


----------



## Paul_Weber (7. Februar 2015)

Und wieder meine zum Schluss:

Zu erst einmal die Jägerwiese mit Hütte und Teich


----------



## Paul_Weber (8. Februar 2015)

Sonntag: Start bei Schneetreiben bis zur Wetterbesserung zum Mittag









*Die Fahrtechnik von David funktioniert nicht immer wie man sehen kann.*













*Steffen macht es hier besser, oder?*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Februar 2015)

*doch nochmal auf schneetour ... *












*
... Grüße M.*


----------



## Carsten (8. Februar 2015)

optimale Tourplanung und Stau auf der Autobahn war der Grund, dass es gestern mal wieder etwas länger gedauert hat:







aber wir haben die Hütte noch bei Tageslicht erreicht. 1500 hm / 14 km Anstieg...auf dem nicht immer einfach zu findenen Sommerweg durchs Rellstal (müssmer mal mit dem Bike runter im Sommer, sicher gut)


Heute leider mal wieder kein Gipfelwetter:






sagen wir´s mal so: wie leben noch


----------



## Carsten (8. Februar 2015)

flow ist ralativ

http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/bike/s...h-for-the-steep-ep-2-joe-barnes-in-lake-garda

...aber das tut dem Weg sicher nicht gut so


----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2015)

da hast du sowas von recht!
So eine unnötige Shreddrerei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (14. Februar 2015)

Hammer Sonnenuntergang gestern habend....


----------



## Paul_Weber (14. Februar 2015)

Samstag Nachmitte Sonne, Schnee und Abschluss im NfH


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. Februar 2015)

*Vorsicht Paule*, immer wieder ein litevillebike vor irgendeinem hintergrund . kommt Dir das nicht bekannt vor? Du weißt wohin das führen kann! Ich meins nur gut...  M.


----------



## Paul_Weber (15. Februar 2015)

Krankheitsbedingt Sonntag Vormittag mit einer relativ kleinen Gruppe (7 Biker) unterwegs:


----------



## Carsten (24. Februar 2015)

schaut gut aus


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen:






Ich faß es nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zdeneker (26. Februar 2015)

Absoluter Wahnsinn der frontlastige Style.
Macht Spaß anzuschauen. Leider am anderen Ende der Welt


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (1. März 2015)

Jahrelanges Training: Über BMX, Slope Style , Trial etc zum Downhill dann wird das was.... aber nicht vergessen, die jungs sitzen seit ihrem 5. Lebensjahr auf dem Rad, werden gefördert u haben die richtigen Locations......


----------



## nochi (3. März 2015)

falls ihr vor habt nach Corsica zu gehn wäre ich dabei


----------



## Carsten (6. März 2015)

am 21.3 ist in Aalen wieder Flurputzete. Denke wir Biker sollten da mitmachen:

http://www.aalen.de/flurputzete-2015.65616.25.htm


----------



## Gpunkt (6. März 2015)

Präsi mit neuem Bike


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

:daumen  
Steht im gut!!!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. März 2015)

*Super Geile Sache mit dem neuen Bike . Auf zu neuen Taten  !!!
Dem Gpunkt hat seines übrigens auch sehr gut gefallen ... *





















Grüße Micha


----------



## Paul_Weber (7. März 2015)

Hier noch die Bilder von gestern:

advance 1





advance 2





advance 3





Erster Sprung mit neuem Bionicon am Auchterfels (Buchsteige)
Ergebnis = bestanden mit Note sehr gut





Grüße von Paule


----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2015)

Wo ist denn das Evo vom 'Blauhelm'  ?
Scho hegmacht?


----------



## Carsten (7. März 2015)

Fakir Trail ist wieder frei gesägt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Richtung Besten allerdings heute noch etwas eingeschneit...
Ein paar Stöckchen muss man noch raus klauben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. März 2015)

*So sehen glückliche Biker aus! Endlich Sonne, neues bike und danach gebraute Lebensfreude, da passt alles!!! *



*

... und hier ein paar dynamische Eindrücke von der heutigen Frühlingstour mit den neuen bikes ... 
(außer Paule, der fährt sein noch neues liteville) . 
*





























*Grüße Micha*


----------



## Paul_Weber (7. März 2015)

Abschluss Nfh


----------



## trekxler (9. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Evo vom 'Blauhelm'  ?
> Scho hegmacht?


Der Blauhelm hat sein Evo erst am Samstag bekommen und dann sofort getestet


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

trekxler schrieb:


> Der Blauhelm hat sein Evo erst am Samstag bekommen und dann sofort getestet


Sauber!
Wird höchste Zeit für ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt!
Wie war das mit Geislingen?


----------



## trekxler (9. März 2015)

Tja damage, dann mußt du uns halt bei Gelegenheit mal besuchen


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

trekxler schrieb:


> Tja damage, dann mußt du uns halt bei Gelegenheit mal besuchen



Bist du dir bewußt, was du da schreibst?
Sowas sehe ich als Einladung und plötzlich habt ihr mich an der Backe 
Noch schlimmer: Bringe dann wohl noch Verstärkung mit


----------



## trekxler (9. März 2015)

Schon klar! Dann vertrag mer uns halt wieder


----------



## Gpunkt (9. März 2015)

Ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag beim Fred


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (10. März 2015)

jawoll. klasse bilder. hoch hinaus. und die ersten blümchen sind auch schon da. tolle sache. weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (11. März 2015)

Das war mal ein Trail...


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Das war mal ein Trail...



Oh man, da waren wieder FatBikes unterwegs!
(Bei mir gang und gebe  )


----------



## freeridefritz (11. März 2015)

Klasse Bilder, Jungs!


----------



## Gpunkt (12. März 2015)

Präsi und sei neues Bike


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. März 2015)

*... und der vizepräsi ....*



Grüße M.


----------



## Gpunkt (13. März 2015)

Paule hat heute ein Häkchen gesetzt verlängerung StepStone













Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (15. März 2015)

Sonntagvormittag und auch auf den nördlichen Trails der Ostalb wirds langsam trockener:

head and sholder




ebt




K2




Vera beim ebt




Maike auch beim ebt


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. März 2015)

... es tut sich was !!!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. März 2015)

*... jetzt wieder was von den trails!!! top Bedingungen zum schreddern, kaum Zeit zum knipsen. *


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. März 2015)

*... und weiter geht´s: rocking the hometrails !!! *


----------



## Gpunkt (18. März 2015)

*after Work II*

























Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2015)

Ihr seid zu beneiden! Geil!!


----------



## Carsten (19. März 2015)

Super Bilder. G. du machst hier einen Top Job!

Übrigens dürft Ihr auf Latsch echt gespannt sein. Habe die letzten Tage dort viele Eindrücke mitgenommen und muss sagen, dass sich da ein Revier entwickelt (hat), was Europaweit seines Gleichen sucht.


----------



## Gpunkt (19. März 2015)

Vom Sonntag ein paar Bildchen.


----------



## Xriders (19. März 2015)




----------



## Carsten (20. März 2015)

Servus
Morgen ist Flurputzete der Stadt Aalen.
Wir Biker vom RRC und DIMB IG Ostwürttemberg werden ab 9:30 Uhr im Tannenwäldle beim Grauleshof tatkräftig dabei sein.
Danach gibt's noch eine Hocketse im Bauhof.
Wäre nett, wenn von Euch auch ein paar helfende Hände dabei wären.
Weitere Infos unter http://dimbigow.bplaced.net/ und www.aalen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (20. März 2015)

Heute in Heubach


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. März 2015)




----------



## Gpunkt (22. März 2015)

Am Samstag Oko Runde

Matze mit neuem Outfit sehr schick finde ich









Bernd mit neuer Hose













Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Schön zu sehen, was so gehen kann....die 'Stufen' bei 1:20 und 1:30  

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## torquex (24. März 2015)

Wahnsinn... Hat wahrscheinlich einfach keine Bremsen montiert


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. März 2015)

*... auf unseren hometrails *


----------



## Gpunkt (25. März 2015)

Part II


----------



## Paul_Weber (28. März 2015)

Heute in kleiner Runde unterwegs:

1 Bastei:





2 Bastei:





3 Bastei:





4 Bastei:





Tannenzäpfle:


----------



## Xriders (28. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. März 2015)

Und, die v... Geknackt?


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2015)

Falls mich mal wer besuchen kommt, unweit gibts tolle Treppen


----------



## Paul_Weber (28. März 2015)

nee ist mir zu heftig, dafür den neuen double gleich getest, einfach super.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. März 2015)

*was für ein Tag!!
*












Grüsse M.


----------



## Xriders (29. März 2015)

Klasse Tag, super viel Spaß gehabt . Danke nochmal an den Guide


----------



## trekxler (29. März 2015)

Hier ein Video vom Samstag
http://mtbn.ws/vvde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (31. März 2015)

Moin Jungs, viele geile Bilder und Videos hier. Muss mich echt mal sonntags wieder früh ausm bett werfen und zu euch kommen. 
Wie schauts n aus mit Himmelfahrt am garda? Ist da schon alles fest geplant oder kann man sich noch wo anschließen? 
Hab auch n Kombi mit bike Träger für 3 bikes. Kann also auch als Fahrer agieren.
gibt's dieses jahr auch wieder ein paar hotel Schläfer die noch wissen wo Zimmer frei wären? Muss nicht unbedingt aufm Camping schlafen, wobei das auch kein Problem wäre wenn da noch wo Platz für ein Zelt oder Auto und Zelt wäre  

Gruß aus crailsheim 
nochi


----------



## Carsten (1. April 2015)

ich will wieder nach Hause!


----------



## Carsten (1. April 2015)

Die IMBA (frei ins Deutsche übersetzt: internationale Mountainbike Vereinigung) hat eine Umfrage am Laufen, die Basis für wichtige Lobbyarbeit und die Entwicklungen in unserem Sport sein wird.
Bitte nehmt Euch kurz ein paar Minuten und beantwortet die Fragen
Bitte weitersagen, Danke

http://www.imba-europe.org/news/european-mtb-survey-help-us-help-you


----------



## Carsten (1. April 2015)

harte Zeiten die da kommen: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=3402


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. April 2015)

*April, April, ...  *


----------



## Carsten (1. April 2015)

Noch einer
http://www.pd-f.de/2015/04/01/8833_baden-wuerttemberg-zwei-meter-regel-nun-auch-in-der-stadt/

Aber der Brüller ist das Ipfhuhn mit unterschiedlich langen Beinen wegen der Steilhänge...endemische Art mit zwei Unterarten,  rechts und links am Berg laufend...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. April 2015)

Schlechter Aprilscherz oder bitterer Ernst:
Die IT-Experten werden nun in den nächsten Monaten verstärkt versuchen, die Bewegungsdaten der Mountainbiker den Profilen bei Facebook und dem IBC Forum zuzuordnen. Sobald die notwendige Software dazu fertig gestellt ist, werden landesweit kilometerabhängige Bußgeldbescheide verschickt. Diese werden dann rückwirkend zum 1. April errechnet.
Nix besseres zu tun!?


----------



## Carsten (2. April 2015)

Nach dem Regen wars richtig gut heute nachmittag


----------



## Paul_Weber (3. April 2015)

Endlich nach Kälte und Regen mal wieder Sonne:

































Scheea wars unter lauter Bioniconfahrer.


----------



## damage0099 (3. April 2015)

Was geile Bilder 3x  hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wldpfrmpfd (3. April 2015)

Heute fast trockene Unterkochener Südhänge


----------



## triple-ooo (3. April 2015)

Das zweite Bild ist ja Hammer! Foto des Tages!


----------



## Carsten (3. April 2015)

Fast, der Ast stört echt


----------



## nochi (5. April 2015)

Fährt heute jemand? Oder alle familiäre Verpflichtungen? 

Wie schauts aus mit gardasee?


----------



## Carsten (6. April 2015)

Steinhaufentraining

Bene ist knapp dran durch zu fahren...


----------



## Gpunkt (7. April 2015)

Paar Bildchen vom Osterurlaub im Altmühltal.





















Schön wars(und Sau Kalt)


----------



## triple-ooo (7. April 2015)

Wie saukalt? Kommst Du nicht von der Ostalb? Da liebt man es doch erst, wenns so richtig knackig ist, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (8. April 2015)

Bereitet euch schon mal seelisch und moralisch drauf vor 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/followup-klassentreffen-2015.741011/page-2#post-12842283

Ihr habt das Recht, uns abzulehnen.
Bitte sprecht jetzt oder schweigt für immer


----------



## thekidvoss (9. April 2015)

Info: 

Habe gestern mal den Heiligenhau Trail freigeräumt und von den 3 mal mehr mal weniger großen Bäumen befreit. Ist wieder wunderbar befahrbar. 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (9. April 2015)

Für alle, die mal was Neues sehen wollen:
http://dimbigow.bplaced.net/?page_id=97&event=13


----------



## plk (10. April 2015)

Top!  Termin ist reserviert


----------



## Paul_Weber (11. April 2015)

Gestern mit Paul, Thomas und ich (heiße eigentlich Paul Thomas) so ein Zufall.


----------



## Carsten (13. April 2015)

Freitag gehe ich in die Luft.
Wer mich als allen Wolken fallen sehen will, darf um 16:00 Uhr gerne zum Elchingen International Airport kommen.






weitere Infos:
Beschreibung von Paul und seinem Stil:
http://www.flugplatz-tannheim.de/866.0.html
Video von Paul mit seinem Einsitzer 526 ASM:


----------



## Carsten (13. April 2015)

Steinhaufen Luxemburg war wirklich eine Horizonterweiterung





In meinem Album gibt's noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (13. April 2015)

so machts der Meister....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2015)

@Gpunkt: verletz Dich net vor'm Urlaub 
Ihr seid krank!


----------



## Gpunkt (15. April 2015)

Hallo, ein paar Bildchen vom Wochenende, vieleicht kann man auf den Bildern erkennen das es keine normalen Trails sind

























































Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal Gruß Günter


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. April 2015)

Von sowas kommen dann die Beulen am Unterrohr wie beim 301er 

Mal wieder super Bilder.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. April 2015)

*Über Ostern auf den Trails von Elba ... Granit und Meer  *





















Grüsse M.


----------



## Carsten (15. April 2015)

Danke Günter, echt klasse Bilder

Hier noch was zum Lesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/15/muschi-am-mittwoch-wanderer-mountainbiker/


----------



## damage0099 (16. April 2015)

Absolute Hammer-Bilder!!


----------



## christof1977 (16. April 2015)

@Gpunkt feine Bilder! Und was ist schon normal 
Ich freu mich schon auf das DIMB-Wochenende im Juni bei Euch, auch wenn die Trails da vermutlich ein bisschen einfacher werden. Hoffentlich schmeckt's Bier auf dem Naturfreundehaus wieder so gut wie im November!


----------



## Paul_Weber (19. April 2015)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag am Brett:


----------



## Carsten (19. April 2015)

Aktueller Trailtipp: Tunneltrail... Mit Verweigerer und Verlängerer.
Macht Laune und ist jetzt auch wieder schön breit...


----------



## damage0099 (20. April 2015)

Im nächsten Leben würd ich sowas auch gerne fahren können 

Für euch ist das sicher interessant.
Jedenfalls haben sie ganz ordentlich gebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (20. April 2015)

@Paul_Weber woher bekommt man denn die restlichen Bilder. Hätte meins vom Brett gern


----------



## Paul_Weber (20. April 2015)

Hi nochi, hab die zwei Bilder im mein Album hochgeladen.


----------



## Gpunkt (24. April 2015)

Heute schöne Oko Runde





















Gruß Günter


----------



## Carsten (24. April 2015)

Und warum sagt ihr mir nix...Zumal ich extra noch nachgefragt habe?
Morgen 14:00 Uhr am vwz wer Lust hat


----------



## Paul_Weber (24. April 2015)

Und jetzt noch ein paar von mir:


----------



## Xriders (24. April 2015)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. April 2015)

*Klasse Tour, klasse Bilder *


----------



## Carsten (26. April 2015)

Gestern war auch noch mal schön...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. April 2015)

Der Präsi meint: Auf zur* 
LEGENDÄREN SCHWERTREITER 1.MAI - AUSFAHRT*
Treffpunkt Wasseralfingen KWB 9:30 Uhr
Es wird lustig wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (29. April 2015)

Vor euren Bildern muss man echt immer wieder den Hut ziehen! Seeehr schick 

PS: Nach dem Kommentar zur 1.Mai Ausfahrt vermute ich mal, der spannende Teil kommt erst nach den Trails ... Viel Spaß


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. Mai 2015)

*Wetter egal. 1. Mai Schwertreiter Ausfahrt war natürlich wieder mal genial. Hier der Beweis:*

































Schade, wer´s verpasst hat. Grüße Micha


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. Mai 2015)

MK007 wo bist du eigentlich? komm doch auch gleich zum Klausi. Grillen und so.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Mai 2015)

Schwertreiter, ihr seid echt drauf 

Bei dem Regen gehe ich höchstens noch bis zur Garage und schraube ein wenig.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Carsten (2. Mai 2015)

wir müssen mal wieder in die Berge...
http://nsmb.com/via-ferrata/


----------



## Carsten (3. Mai 2015)

Im Schwarzwaldverein tut sich was:

<br />https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...349028.46105.193326687455649/743069372481375/<br /><br />


Für die nicht Facebookler hier der Beitrag als Text und darin auch der Link zur SWV-Vereinszeitschrift "Der Schwarzwald" (Heft 2/2015)

<br />





> <br />"Über ein Umdenken nachdenken"<br /><br />So titelt der Schwarzwaldverein in seiner aktuellen Ausgabe der Vereinszeitschrift "Der Schwarzwald" (Heft 2/2015) und überrascht uns nicht nur mit einem Mountainbike auf dem Titel, sondern auch mit mehreren äußerst interessanten Artikeln zum Thema.<br /><br />Wie möchte der Verein in Zukunft mit den Mountainbikern umgehen? Wie kann die Jugendarbeit mit dem Mountainbike attraktiver werden? Wer übernimmt die Wegpflege? Muss der Staat alles bis ins Detail regeln oder geht es besser gemeinsam?<br /><br />Mehrere mutige Artikel machen Hoffung, dass der Schwarzwaldverein sich dem Thema Mountainbike positiv annähert. So soll zum Beispiel ein vereinsinterner Arbeitskreis eingerichtet werden.<br /><br />Ist das der Durchbruch für ein offizielles Miteinander der Wanderer und Biker? Leider noch nicht. Auch im Schwarzwaldverein gibt es Befürworter und Gegner der neuen Haltung zum Thema Mountainbike. Diese muss sich erst etablieren.<br /><br />Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen die einzelnen Artikel noch genauer besprechen, aber schaut doch schon mal selbst ins Heft hinein. Ladet Euch das PDF herunter (s. Link), kommt ins Staunen....
> <br /><br />Hier der Link zum Download von "Der Schwarzwald" Heft 2/2015:<br />http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2015_02.pdf<br />


<br/>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmut_Kopp (3. Mai 2015)

@ Carsten....  hier was gegen die Schlechtwetter Depression .... ab 7.46 geht's in die Berge, jedoch nicht fahrbar...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NInqV9Df6dc


----------



## Paul_Weber (3. Mai 2015)

Mit den Jungs aus Bopfingen auf Tour:


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2015)

Cooles Rücklicht:

http://singletrackworld.com/2015/05/back-sack-craic/


----------



## nmk (9. Mai 2015)

Ist jemand morgen Vormittag am Aalbäumle unterwegs und hat Lust, mir das hiesige Angebot zu zeigen? Ich bin letzte Woche nach Aalen umgezogen (von Gmünd) und wohne nun unweit vom Langert. Einige Trails auf der anderen Seite vom Kochertal (oberhalb von Wasseralfingen, Unterkochen und Oberkochen) kenne ich schon, will aber was näheres für die Abendrunde kennen lernen. Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Carsten (10. Mai 2015)

9:30 Uhr Treff in Wasseralfingen am Brunnen... Können gerne mal in die Richtung fahren


----------



## Paul_Weber (17. Mai 2015)

Hier bereits die ersten Bilder aus dem Vinschgau, Bozen, Kaltern und Gardasee:


----------



## Carsten (17. Mai 2015)

Und aus dem sonnigen Allgäu


----------



## Xriders (19. Mai 2015)

Ich sag nur Spritzaffengeil


----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2015)

*Ich kann mich garnicht genug bei Euch allen für diese s*-a*-geile Tour bedanken!
Es war grandios!
Meine Bewerbung für nächstes Jahr ist schon geschrieben* 

*Eine hammerharte Tour mit allem drum und dran! Wahnsinn!
*


----------



## Carsten (19. Mai 2015)

ja, dafür haben wir jahrelang in kleine Teams den ganzen nördlichen Gardasee erforscht...
es gibt noch mehr so Späße da unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jungs, ein paar Eindrücke vom Himmelfahrt Trip Vinschgau/ Gardasee, ich fand es war Spritzaffengeil





mehrere Bilder sind im Album

Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (21. Mai 2015)

Servus, der Link zu den Bilder vom Vinschgau/ Gardasee Trip

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yvzp8ttfvbinrd2/AAA9kXvzk6phs1IMJ_u9hnjva?dl=0

Gruß Günter


----------



## nochi (23. Mai 2015)

Moin, geht jemand am nächsten Brückentag Wochenende (4. - 7. Juni)  biken in die berge? Oder hat vor zu gehen? Würde mich gern anschließen  gern auch sowas wie vinschgau mit shuttle   
Gruß nochi

Ps. Gardasee war mal spritzaffengeil. Danke @Günter für die super Bilder.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. Mai 2015)

*16 mann auf dem altissimo (und wieder runter), schön war´s. 
wieder zurück auf den hometrails:*





















grüße micha


----------



## Carsten (26. Mai 2015)

Gruß aus dem Land der vergessenen Pfade.
Cannobio am Lago Maggiore


----------



## damage0099 (26. Mai 2015)

Hinterreifen werden wohl tatsächlich überbewertet   

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331659202478/aaron-gwin-on-fire-with-no-tyre


----------



## Carsten (30. Mai 2015)

Sind zurück aus dem Singletrail Paradies Tessin und Piemont.  Haben sensationelle Trails entdeckt. 
Hier am Monte Gambarogno 




Und am Rasa


----------



## Xriders (30. Mai 2015)

Sieht geil aus


----------



## dechfrax (31. Mai 2015)

Traumhaft schöne Ecke! 


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (31. Mai 2015)

Sonntag mit einer kleinen Truppe auf den Hometrails unterwegs:


----------



## Carsten (31. Mai 2015)

Heute 21:15 Uhr br Fernsehen.  bergaufbergab aus dem Flow Valley


----------



## Carsten (1. Juni 2015)

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/bergauf-bergab/das-magazin-fuer-bergsteiger-106.html


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juni 2015)

If Banana too big.....


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juni 2015)




----------



## Xriders (2. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. Juni 2015)

*... unterwegs im Allgäu. *

























Grüße M.


----------



## bucki08 (8. Juni 2015)

Hi Männer,
sehr coole Bilder. War ein sehr nettes Zusammentreffen und villeicht klappts ja mal ne Tour komplett zu fahren.
Danke nochmals für alles.

Grüße vom "Alb Gold Spätzle Power Trikot Träger" aus Eningen

Thomas


----------



## Gpunkt (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Thomas, komm einfach mal in Aalen vorbei und bring den anderen von dr Alb au mit

Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Juni 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> ... und bring den anderen von dr Alb au mit



oh, je ...


----------



## Gpunkt (8. Juni 2015)

Noch ein paar Bildchen vom Allgäu.





















Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. Juni 2015)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. Juni 2015)

*am samstag in den bergen (allgäu) unterwegs ...* 





















Grüße Micha


----------



## Xriders (14. Juni 2015)

Spritzaffengeilertag , sehr viel Spaß gehabt . Klasse Bilder Micha


----------



## nochi (15. Juni 2015)

Sehr geile bilder. Wo wart ihr denn da genau?


----------



## Gpunkt (15. Juni 2015)

*Noch ein paar Bildchen vom Samstag





























Gruß Günter*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xriders (15. Juni 2015)




----------



## triple-ooo (15. Juni 2015)

Absolut fantastischen Bilder von einem talentierten Fotografen. Ein Augenschmaus!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Juni 2015)

*Auf dem Weg zu Frankenbier und Bratwurst bei Carstens Grillparty. 
Danke nochmal dafür. *


----------



## christof1977 (18. Juni 2015)

Hat des Bier gemundet? Ich nehme an, das war das von uns ...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Juni 2015)

Jawoll, das war sehr lecker und ruck zuck leer. 1000 Dank dafür. 
Vielleicht machen wir ja mal eine gemeinsame Tour im Frankenland, wenn´s da so gutes Bier gibt.


----------



## christof1977 (18. Juni 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Jawoll, das war sehr lecker und ruck zuck leer. 1000 Dank dafür.
> Vielleicht machen wir ja mal eine gemeinsame Tour im Frankenland, wenn´s da so gutes Bier gibt.



Freut mich! Und es gibt noch viel bessere Biere im Franklenland, versprochen!
Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen, jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Termin finden ...


----------



## Carsten (19. Juni 2015)

http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...54/did=15504976/nid=3477354/9cg9im/index.html

Guter und sehenswerter TV Beitrag


----------



## Carsten (20. Juni 2015)

Fünf Jahre alt...Aber lustig


----------



## bucki08 (23. Juni 2015)

Hi Männer, 

alles klar bei euch ? Ihr seid ja wieder kräftig unterwegs.
Madam und ich gehen am Samstag für ein paar Tage ins Vinschgau und dann weiter an Gardasee. Ich meine mich dran zu erinnern, dass ihr mir erzählt habt, mit Damage 10Tage im Vinschgau gewesen zu sein ? Hättet ihr mir vielleicht noch ein paar Touren, die man unbedingt machen muss und die auch fahrtechnisch eher anspruchvoller sind. Ich hab zwar schon ein paar, aber für ein paar geheime Spots bin ich schon offen 

Wär Klasse, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tracks (gern auch gpx Tracks) hättet.
Danke und Gruß von Eningen

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (30. Juni 2015)

*Nach dem turbulenten Wochenende eine relaxte, ruhige Abendrunde ... *


----------



## rase (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ist es möglich sich bei euch bei der einen oder anderen Tour in den Alpen anzuschließen? Wenn ihr einen ältern Sack, der schon paar Jahre BBS macht mitnehmt, wäre ich euch sehr verbunden.

VG
Werner


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2015)

Über ein Like würde er sich freuen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1857488?in=potdPool


----------



## Carsten (1. Juli 2015)

rase schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ist es möglich sich bei euch bei der einen oder anderen Tour in den Alpen anzuschließen? Wenn ihr einen ältern Sack, der schon paar Jahre BBS macht mitnehmt, wäre ich euch sehr verbunden.
> 
> VG
> Werner


 Servus Werner.
Denke wir kennen uns?
Was machst am Wochenende?

Carsten


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Juli 2015)

rase schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ist es möglich sich bei euch bei der einen oder anderen Tour in den Alpen anzuschließen? Wenn ihr einen ältern Sack, der schon paar Jahre BBS macht mitnehmt, wäre ich euch sehr verbunden.
> 
> VG
> Werner



Hey Werner, die haben doch dort gar keine Alpen!
Wird schu wieder mal was zusammengehen, nicht ungeduldig sein!


----------



## rase (2. Juli 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Servus Werner.
> Denke wir kennen uns?
> Was machst am Wochenende?
> 
> Carsten


Hi Carsten,

ja wir kennen uns glaub ich von Claudes 50igsten.
Am Samstag werden wir im Lechtal unterwegs sein. Sonntag Nachmittag hätte ich noch Zeit.

Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (3. Juli 2015)

Freitagvormittag bevor die große Hitze kommt:

Hier mein Gamsbock im Steinbruch:


----------



## Carsten (3. Juli 2015)

Habe heute vormittag vor dem Gewitter noch die Verbindung vom Birkhof Entsafter zum nfh Unterkochen wieder frei gesägt... 

Sind die Bugs am Stepstone endlich fertig?


----------



## Gpunkt (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ein paar Eindrücke von unserer Biwak Tour

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hochtouren-fotos-teil-2.490135/page-305#post-13065758

Gruß Günter


----------



## ND! (6. Juli 2015)

Wow, echt stark!
Ich hoffe, ihr habt wenigstens ein paar Bier für den gemütlichen Abend mit rauf geschleppt


----------



## Carsten (6. Juli 2015)

von gestern


----------



## Carsten (7. Juli 2015)

wer sich die Arbeitsmoral bei der Hitze noch vollständig ruinieren möchte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abruzzix-durch-italiens-mitte.755539/page-36

Stuntzi ist gerade eben live am Gran Paradiso angekommen und postet grandiose Bergbilder..mal sehen wohin die Reise geht und was wir davon kennnen...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Juli 2015)

*noch was von letzter Woche: grandioses Biwak  (sonne, mond und sterne)*





































Gruß Micha


----------



## Xriders (8. Juli 2015)

Der absolute Mega Hammer


----------



## Gpunkt (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo, klasse Wochenende bei der TraiTrophy in Breitenbrunn, für unser erstes Enduro Rennen kann man wohl sagen haben wir uns super verkauft. Ein paar Bildchen vom Wochenende, mehr sind im Album"TrailTrophy"

Die Startaufstellung, ein wenig aufgeregt war glaub jeder

















Zeitvergleich nach dem ersten Tag





wo habe ich Zeit verloren





und zweiter Tag





Die Fotografen warten auf uns

































Gruß Günter


----------



## MK007 (13. Juli 2015)

Super Wochenende und Truppe , und noch tolle Bilder . Lob an den bzw. die Knipser 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. Juli 2015)

*schwertreiters bei der trailtrophy rabenberg im erzgebirge: super fotos von einem gelungenen wochenende !!! *

Danke an alle, die dazu beigetragen haben: an jürgen für die vorbereitung und alles was da so dran hängt; an die Schwertreiter für´s dabeisein; an die organisatoren vor ort für die tolle veranstaltung, gelungene moderation und rücksichtsvolle behandlung unserer großen gruppe; an alle teilnehmer für die lockere und freundliche athmosphäre; an die vielen netten leute, mit denen wir ein bier getrunken haben; an unsere frauen, fans und fotographen an der strecke; und und und 

*ruhe vor dem sturm (obwohl, eigentlich war´s ganz entspannt)*

















*... und dann wird´s schnell*




























*danach wie üblich wieder ganz entspannt *









*mein fazit: the world of mountainbike - wieder mal um eine facette bereichert. gerne mal wieder. *

*Grüße M.*


----------



## damage0099 (14. Juli 2015)

Aber im letzten Bild wird die Flasche falsch gehalten


----------



## Athabaske (14. Juli 2015)

Hey, Ihr wart genau auf "unserem" Platz vom letzten Jahr!

Glückwunsch zur Teamwertung und zum starken Gesamtauftreten - vor den Horden von der Ostalb muss man sich ganz schön in Acht nehmen...


----------



## trekxler (18. Juli 2015)

Heut mit Chris ne kurze knackige Runde im Tannheimer Tal gedreht


----------



## Carsten (19. Juli 2015)

Coole Runde. Den Vertikal Rock kurz vor der Hütte auch gefahren?


----------



## trekxler (19. Juli 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Coole Runde. Den Vertikal Rock kurz vor der Hütte auch gefahren?


Da waren so viele Wanderer unterwegs, da war an fahren nicht zu denken


----------



## damage0099 (19. Juli 2015)

Boh wie geil!
Steht auch noch auf meiner to-do-list


----------



## Schwarz1981 (20. Juli 2015)

Servus, im unteren Teil kommt sogar kurzes Gardaseefeeling auf... 

Kurz und knackig!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. Juli 2015)

*... unterwegs im schönen pfälzer wald ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Juli 2015)

Ich sehe es schon kommen.
Demnächst fahren die Biker den Kletteren über die Finger 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## triple-ooo (24. Juli 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen.
> Demnächst fahren die Biker den Kletteren über die Finger
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Juli 2015)

*... und wieder auf den hometrails unterwegs. *


----------



## Carsten (7. August 2015)

Hinweis auf die Veranstaltung in Aalen auf dem Marktplatz:






weitere Infos unter http://dimbigow.bplaced.net/


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. August 2015)

*The Inner Circle

Der Plan:			   Biketour in engem Kreis um König Ortler.  
Die Umsetzung:   4 Tage Hochgebirge, Trails und Panorama. 
Das Ergebnis:	   Anspruchsvoll, einmalig, unvergesslich, sensationell.*

*



1. Tag von Trafoi zur Schaubachhütte



*

*























Grüße Micha*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. August 2015)

*2. Tag über Eisseespitze ins Val Zerbru*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*Fortsetzung folgt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xriders (7. August 2015)

Klasse Bilder  Respekt


----------



## damage0099 (7. August 2015)

absolut geil!!!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. August 2015)

*3. Tag vom Val Zebru über den Psso. dell Aples zum Pass Umbrail *

*

*
















































Fortsetzung folgt. Gr. M.


----------



## Carsten (9. August 2015)

Sensationell!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. August 2015)

*4. Tag: über Dreisprachenspitze nach Trafoi*









































Das war´s. Grüße M.


----------



## Xriders (9. August 2015)

Fantastisch , beneidenswert ,spritzaffengeil .


----------



## malben (9. August 2015)

jungs... sehr schöne Bilder... Top.


----------



## trail_desire (9. August 2015)

Auch ich bin begeistert.


----------



## christof1977 (10. August 2015)

Sauber!
Tja, die Runde hatte ich dieses Jahr auch auf dem Plan. Jetzt wird halt doch was anderes.


----------



## trail_desire (10. August 2015)

trekxler schrieb:


> Heut mit Chris ne kurze knackige Runde im Tannheimer Tal gedreht


Klasse Runde, will ich demnächst auch mal machen......ist das ein Bikeverbotsschild da im Hintergrund? ist das der Weg nach Enge runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (10. August 2015)

runter ist offensichtlich verboten, hoch glaub erlaubt? Tragen geht immer, oder?
der Höhenweg zur Kissinger hat meines Wissens auch kein Schild
der weg ab der Seebenalpe hat im unteren Teil (also mitten drin) was selbst gemaltes

ach so, Lift nimmt keine Bikes mehr mit hoch.
Auf der Kissinger Hütte sind se übrigens sehr tolerant und aufgeschlossen und interessiert.
Wenn man sich rücksichtsvoll verhält klappt es dort problemlos.
Aber besser die Morgen und Abendstunden nutzen oder auf den Herbst warten bis Hütte und Lift geschlossen sind.


----------



## Carsten (10. August 2015)

@SchwertreiterAA : gibt es von Dir noch Bilder vom Aufstieg zum Passo Ables?


----------



## Resibiker (10. August 2015)

Andere Länder adere Sitten, in Tignes-Val D'isère gibs auf den Downhill Strecken Verbotsschilder für Fussgänger


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. August 2015)

Bleibt nur die Frage, warum der Lift keine Biker mehr mitnimmt, Carsten?


----------



## Carsten (10. August 2015)

Weil es nie ein ganzheitliches Konzept mit Auffahrt UND attraktiver Abfahrt gab.
Ja, und weil ich durch mein Buch zu viel Kundschaft gebracht habe. 
Früher oder Später wären auch so mehr Biker gekommen... Wie überall.


----------



## Carsten (11. August 2015)

Mehr Bilder von Bikeactivities unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76738


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2015)

was aus der Lokalpresse: http://www.wochenpost.info/828058/

ich war einer der Interviewpartner, Andere kamen auch zu Wort 
ist ganz gut geworden

das ganze Blatt gibt´s hier: http://issuu.com/wolframdaur4/docs/wp_kw33_12.08.2015


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2015)

es gibt noch einen kleinen Bildernachtrag zur Ortlertour:

Passo Ables:













endlich oben:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. August 2015)

*... waren mal wieder im schönen Allgäu unterwegs!!*

























Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (24. August 2015)

Sauber... 






Ich such noch nach dem Berg...


----------



## christof1977 (24. August 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Ich such noch nach dem Berg...



Viel Glück


----------



## damage0099 (24. August 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Sauber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast den mit den fetten Reifen vllt. platt gefahren?


----------



## trekxler (1. September 2015)

*Zurück nach 4 Tagen Hitzeschlacht von Innsbruck nach Meran
Geil war´s trotzdem*

*



















*


----------



## Xriders (1. September 2015)

Du geiler Typ


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. September 2015)

Jawoll. just do it !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarz1981 (2. September 2015)

Echt cool...


----------



## torquex (2. September 2015)

Klasse, Hut ab!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. September 2015)

*VOGESEN: 4 Tagestour in den Südvogesen mit viel Landschaft, Trails und schönen Biwakplätzen*
LAnges Wochenende und ein Tief jagt das Nächste. In den Alpen war´s zu kalt und nass, aber im Westen sollte es trocken bleiben. 
Also, warum nicht mal was Neues probieren? Hammer, das Gebiet hat´s in sich, es gibt viel zu entdecken. Hier ein paar Eindrücke:

































Grüße Micha


----------



## Xriders (7. September 2015)

Klasse Aktion , schöne Bilder


----------



## MK007 (7. September 2015)

Starke Bilder, schönes Gebiet ￼. Wäre auch mal was


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. September 2015)

*... und am Sonntag beim Bionicon - Treffen am Braunenberg unterwegs ... schön war´s.  *


----------



## Xriders (8. September 2015)

Aufjedenfall


----------



## mhubo_rlp (9. September 2015)

Zwei Bilder mit Günter von seinem Abstecher an der Mosel...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. September 2015)

*samstags unterwegs an der Bastei ... Klasse  
*
























Grüße M.*

*


----------



## Carsten (13. September 2015)

waren etwas weiter oben gestern






nach dem zweiten Gipfel haben wir uns denn noch einen dritten auf der anderen Talseite gesucht









schon lässig, wenn man auf einem Gipfel sitzt und drumrum 11 Stück stehen, auf denen man auch schon war
die Abfahrt war denn ziemlich genial:












und durstig waren wir später auch ein bisschen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2015)

Was wäre das Forum ohne Euch..... 3x  hoch!

Ist das 4. Bild etwas verzerrt, oder spielt Chris jetzt in meiner Gewichtsklasse   ?


----------



## Schwarz1981 (18. September 2015)

Hallo, da sehe ich ja aus wie Quasimodo...


----------



## Schwarz1981 (18. September 2015)




----------



## Carsten (15. Oktober 2015)

Video aus dem Allgäu...


----------



## Xriders (15. Oktober 2015)

Sauber


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (15. Oktober 2015)

Steinhaufen Training....


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (16. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Carsten (16. Oktober 2015)

Man sieht sich heute abend im Enchilada zum Red Bull rampage public viewing 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1479737105676261/
Veranstaltung der DIMB IG OSTWÜRTTEMBERG


----------



## Gpunkt (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, zurück aus dem schönen Vinschgau hatt super Spaß gemacht mit der Truppe, das Wetter hat es auch gut mit uns gemeint





































Freu mich schon auf das nächste mal noch mehr Bilder sind im Album"Vinschgau Oktober"

Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (19. Oktober 2015)

Wie immer super Bilder !
Extrasonderlob


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Oktober 2015)

*Jungs, tolle Fotos, super Aktion !!! (war leider noch im Urlaubsmodus)*





Grüße M.


----------



## Schwarz1981 (21. Oktober 2015)

Soso, aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß ich, dass du schon wieder im Naturfreundehaus gesehen wurdest....


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. Oktober 2015)

Schwarz1981 schrieb:


> Soso, aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß ich, dass du schon wieder im Naturfreundehaus gesehen wurdest....



...sorry, aber erforderliche Akklimatisierung, sorgsame Wiedereingliederung und schluckweise Rückgewinnung gebrauter Lebensfreude ergaben die Notwendigkeit!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Carsten (25. Oktober 2015)

Geniale Bilder. Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich die Location nicht erkenne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarz1981 (26. Oktober 2015)

...letzteres ist aufm Volkmarsberg oder?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (26. Oktober 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> ... Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich die Location nicht erkenne...


   Langertstein und Volkmarsberg, das hättest Du aber erkennen müssen, lieber Carsten


----------



## Carsten (26. Oktober 2015)

ist halt nicht die Fahrerperspektive...da muss ich in 3D umdenken...ist mir ausnahmsweise mal nicht gelungen.


----------



## Carsten (28. Oktober 2015)

wir suchen noch einen 1000 Punkte Kandidaten für´s Winterpokal Team.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/174
Wie üblich kann ab kommenden Montag bis Ende März täglich seine Trainingszeit eingetragen werden.
Bringt außer Ruhm und Ehre maximal etwas Motivation und ab und zu kalte Füße aber macht Spaß

BtW. für 1000 Punkte musst nur 250 h Biken investieren...wenn´s weniger wird ist´s auch OK aber zu viert haben wir als Team keine Chance auf die top 10


----------



## Paul_Weber (1. November 2015)

Hier ein paar Bilder von gestern im Fränkischen:


----------



## Paul_Weber (1. November 2015)

Und hier gleich ein paar Bilder von heut:


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2015)

ja , gut wars mit euch in der fränkischen, habt euch tapfer geschlagen
gruss peter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. November 2015)

*Danke an unsere Freunde in Franken !! *
Ein super Wochenende in der Fränkischen Schweiz, wir haben viel erlebt, alles hat gepasst.
Tolle Trails, nette Leute, super Gegend und gutes Bier. Sehr gerne mal wieder ... gerne auch bei uns hier.

































Grüße Micha


----------



## lowfat (2. November 2015)

Schee wars mit Euch!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (3. November 2015)

*... kennt eigentlich jemand diesen lite ville typen??
*




... auf dem vorderrad rumposen scheint schon ganz gut zu funktionieren.





Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xriders (3. November 2015)

Hab in erkannt , voll der styler


----------



## Gpunkt (3. November 2015)

So auch noch ein paar Bildchen vom Wochenende





































Bis zum nächsten Jahr in der Fränkischen Schweiz


----------



## Carsten (4. November 2015)

Günter auf *Liteville*..der graue Bart und die grüne Hose sind eindeutig


----------



## Carsten (5. November 2015)

Müssen wir auch mal hin...


----------



## Carsten (6. November 2015)

falls heuet Abend nix gescheits im TV kommt oder im Bäumle zu viel Rauch ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/11/05/unreal-kostenlos-ansehen-am-6-november-ab-900-uhr/


----------



## damage0099 (6. November 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *... kennt eigentlich jemand diesen lite ville typen??
> *
> 
> 
> ...



....irgendetwas stimmt mit Hasi nicht.....


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. November 2015)

Gestern in meiner Heimat mit einem Teil der Schwertreiter unterwegs gewesen, lustiger Haufen, geile Typen, geile Tour.























War sogar ein Präsident dabei






Und a italienischer Schwob
Wusste vorher gar it, daß es sowas gibt 









Aufm letzten Bild isch der Arsch vom @DJT unser Hausfotograf 
Richtig schee wars.


----------



## Xriders (9. November 2015)

Absolut Mega geiler Tag , danke nochmal  Grüße vom Italoschwob


----------



## Carsten (9. November 2015)

Aber Hallo,  jetzt fahren die Allgäuer schon mit den Schwaben aufnehmen Berg... 
Und diesmal sogar auf der richtigen Seite runter.
Aber die Kühle im Allgäu sind ja auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren 
....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (9. November 2015)

Hallo, war ein Mega geile Tour, hat alles gepasst, und wir hatten glaub mächtig viel Spaß, und weils so schee war no a paar Bildla

Italoschwob





























ein paar Bilder mehr im Album, hoffe gefällt

Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. November 2015)

*Danke an unsere Allgäuer Freunde !!! war das ein toller Tag !!!  hat alles gepasst. 
Seht euch nur die super Fotos an, ... es war der Wahnsinn !!!*

Grüße Micha


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. November 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Aber Hallo,  jetzt fahren die Allgäuer schon mit den Schwaben aufnehmen Berg...
> Und diesmal sogar auf der richtigen Seite runter.
> Aber die Kühle im Allgäu sind ja auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren
> ....


  trinkt der Carsten????


----------



## DJT (9. November 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Und a italienischer Schwob
> Wusste vorher gar it, daß es sowas gibt
> 
> Aufm letzten Bild isch der Arsch vom @DJT unser Hausfotograf



Und i wusst id das es so große Italiener gibt 
( ... und das DJT so an knackicken Arsch hat )

Super Bilder


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. November 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> trinkt der Carsten????



... ne, ist glaub die Folge eines kalten bike-Entzugs an einem so warmen Spätsommerwochenende...


----------



## Schwarz1981 (10. November 2015)

Schee Jungs, ich war beim Wandern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (10. November 2015)

*... und noch ein paar mehr Fotos von unserer Allgäuer-Freunde-Tour (weil´s so schön war) :*

*













*




*






*

*

*

*






*
Grüße M.


----------



## IBEX73 (10. November 2015)

@SchwertreiterAA : Jungs,wirklich sehr schöne Bilder auf Eurem Faden......Ischt ab jetzed vorgmerkt....


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2015)

Heute aufm Berg


----------



## Xriders (13. November 2015)

Sauberle


----------



## dechfrax (13. November 2015)

Hm, Stutzalpe ist schon wieder dicht? Schade bei diesem Wetter!


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2015)

Da war alles dicht...Nicht mal (b) im Tal zu bekommen... 
Aber dafür unglaubliche Stille und 100% menschenleere Trails... 





I love it


----------



## Carsten (14. November 2015)

noch ein paar Bilder der gestrigen Tour:
angefangen haben wir mit einem gebauten Trail:



ohne Mampf kein Kampf



auf dem Grat ging´s erst heftig los, wir haben sogar kurz überlegt umzudrehen, war denn aber noch richtig gut



nach dem fragwürdigen Gipfelaufstieg war klar, dass wir die Aufstiegsroute nicht abfahren, daher sind wir auf der anderen Seite runter






tolle Ausblicke:



super Herbstfarben, geniale Wolkenstimmungen und nix los


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. November 2015)

Das ganze Allgäu ist im November tot.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. November 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Das ganze Allgäu ist im November tot.



*... aber die Ostalb lebt: wir lassen das Laub nochmal schön rascheln !!!*





















Grüße M.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (20. November 2015)

Servus!

Ich bin neu in der Gegend und wollte mal fragen, ob ich mich anschließen kann? 
Fahre seit Ewigkeiten viel Fahrrad, aber erst seit einem Jahr aktiv MTB.
Bin eigentlich primär mitm DH in Parks unterwegs, habe aber auch ein Enduro (momentan leider nicht fahrtüchtig) und ein CC/AM Bike (29er mit 120/120).
Würde mich freuen einige der Local Trails gezeigt zu bekommen und habe Interesse an regelmäßigen Ausfahrten.
Wohne in Unterkochen.

Freundliche Grüße
Mat


----------



## Carsten (21. November 2015)

Gerne. Wir sind eine offene Gruppe und freuen uns immer über neue Mitfahrer. Details gerne per pm...


----------



## damage0099 (21. November 2015)

Irgendwie steht's dem G. ja 
Wenn nur die Aufschrift nicht wäre


----------



## bucki08 (21. November 2015)

@damage0099: "wenn nur die Aufschrift nicht wäre" ganz ganz schmaler Grad


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. November 2015)

*... es ist angerichtet !!! First lines Winter 2015/16   Freut euch auf die Sause !!!*

















Grüße M.


----------



## damage0099 (29. November 2015)

Danke Jungs!
War absolut hammer-klasse!
Einfach spr***-af***-ge**


----------



## christof1977 (29. November 2015)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Super Truppe, super Sause! Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, viele Grüße vom Franggnbeudl!


----------



## DJT (29. November 2015)

Ja, war echt wieder Spitze! 
Danke Jungs


----------



## dadsi (30. November 2015)

Jungs und Mädels war wieder eine Supersause und wirklich absolut top fand ich die freestyle freeride route, die trotz 20m Sichtweite bei 200m snowbikerschlange doch alle ans Ziel führte 

Ich hab dann wohl eins zuviel in mich reingeschüttet, weil habe doch glatt meinen 1. Preis ( neuer Helm ) vergessen im NFH ....

Also müsst ihr mich weiter mit meinem  alten Helm ertragen 

PS: mein Neues wird wohl diese Woche noch fertig, was macht ihrt am WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. Dezember 2015)

Mensch Dadsi. Dein neuer Helm !!, so ein Ärger (für alle). 
Vielleicht lässt sich ja eine neue Tombola oder eine Kollekte organisieren? 
Obwohl, so als rote Laterne ist dein alter Helm ja eigentlich ganz nützlich.
Stehst halt weiter in der Snowbikeschlange ganz hinten...


----------



## ND! (2. Dezember 2015)

War mal wieder eine super Veranstaltung (inkl. Verpflegung und Tombola!) mit sehr schönen Trails!
Das Wetter fand ich auch 1A, endlich mal wieder im frischen Schnee fahren 

So, jetzt muss ich nur noch den Grill aufstellen und mal ein lecker Steak drauf packen


----------



## Carsten (2. Dezember 2015)

http://www.bikesport-magazin.de/news/sammeln-fuer-guten-zweck-68253


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. Dezember 2015)

*Besinnliches Advents-Trailmassaker im Vinschgau - 1. Tag  *





*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*






*
Grüße M.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Dezember 2015)

@Gpunkt 
Handschuhe daheim liegen gelassen ? 
Hats so pressiert? So schnell wie möglich weg vu dahuim


----------



## Gpunkt (16. Dezember 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Gpunkt
> Handschuhe daheim liegen gelassen ?
> Hats so pressiert? So schnell wie möglich weg vu dahuim


ne, zwei Linke mitgenommen, aber empfand es sehr angenehm ohne Handschuhe bei über 10 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (16. Dezember 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Gpunkt
> Handschuhe daheim liegen gelassen ?
> Hats so pressiert? So schnell wie möglich weg vu dahuim



@lipper-zipfel :
Er wollt sicher nur sein neues Geschoss "pur" und ohne Überzieher spüren...... Ausserdem send mir Schwoba einiges härter im nehmen als DU denkscht.....


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. Dezember 2015)

*und schon geht das nächste Türchen auf für den 2. Tag im schönen Vischgau 
















*








Grüße M.


----------



## luCYnger (17. Dezember 2015)

Bilder wie gemalt 

Klasse  !


----------



## Gpunkt (17. Dezember 2015)

*Von mir auch noch** ein paar Eindrücke vom Vinschgau Advent Ride*





























Gruß Günter

PS: wer geht am Wochenende mit ins Vinschgau


----------



## luCYnger (17. Dezember 2015)

hm, auch wieder  BdT -verdächtige Bilder dabei


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Dezember 2015)

*... 3. Tag im Vinschgau *





















das wars aus dem schönen Vinschgau. auf zu neuen Taten, das Wetter ist gut dafür. Grüße M.


----------



## Schwarz1981 (18. Dezember 2015)

Echt blöd wenn man die Stellen auf den Bildern erkenn, fahren möchte, aber im Büro sitzt!


----------



## dadsi (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde es auch sehr gemein ;-) da will ich Winter und ihr zeigt trail-fun
Ihr habt es so gewollt, macht nur weiter so, dann bin nächstes Jahr nicht mehr bereit auf der Sause meine Beine auszupumpen
bin am Sonntag in AA, der Gebrauchtbaggerlkwstaplerhändler wohl auch...

CU


----------



## dadsi (18. Dezember 2015)

hab da noch was für Sonntag, das vorne kommt dann...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/image-jpeg.444187/
CU


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Dezember 2015)

sind das pistenwalzen? braucht´s net, kein schnee in sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Dezember 2015)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. Dezember 2015)

*Heute war besinnliches Trailgeballer bei Bad Urach * 

















Grüße Micha


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Dezember 2015)

Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat
und danke für's Guiden 

Euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Paul_Weber (24. Dezember 2015)

Hier ein paar Bilder von Bad Urach:





Chris:




Klausi:




Roland:




Präsi:




Günter:


----------



## Gpunkt (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, wünsche allen Schwertis und ihren Familien schöne Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr 













Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (29. Dezember 2015)

*So Könnts weitergehen Klasse Wetter und Hammer Licht*













PS: Sylvesterausfahrt Treffpunkt KWB um 9:30 Uhr


----------



## Gpunkt (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ist das nicht die Stelle, wo man gezwungenermaßen immer in der Hundescheiße landet?
Hatte ich neulich genug am Rad, stinkt immer noch!

Hier noch was aus'm Schnäppchenfred (keine Anspielung auf irgendwen!  , ok G*nter?):



Kesan schrieb:


> Liteville Rahmen 601 MK2 für 1499€ bei Bike Components
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Liteville/Rahmenkit-601-Mk2-mit-Rock-Shox-Vivid-Air-R2C-p33291/


----------



## damage0099 (30. Dezember 2015)

Euch allen nen guten Grip im neuen Jahr!

Falls ihr mal in meiner Nähe seid, können wir das evt. abhaken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (31. Dezember 2015)

@damage0099 : Sehr fein... ! Am Geländer unter der Burg passt mein Langholzzug gerade so dazwischen.....
PS: Warst Du an Heiligabend in Gammertingen,ca.1500?

Euch allen auch einen gute Rutsch!!!


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Euch allen nen guten Grip im neuen Jahr!
> 
> Falls ihr mal in meiner Nähe seid, können wir das evt. abhaken:



sehr schön, schaut fast so aus , wie unser brotzeittrail


----------



## damage0099 (31. Dezember 2015)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @damage0099
> PS: Warst Du an Heiligabend in Gammertingen,ca.1500?



Ja....das war ich 
Wo hast du mich gesehen, bzw. wo warst du?
(Gerne PN  )


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Januar 2016)

*Schöne Dreikönigsausfahrt

































Gruß Günter*


----------



## damage0099 (10. Januar 2016)

Kennt ihr diese 2 Affen?


----------



## Carsten (10. Januar 2016)

Sauber gestolpert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xriders (10. Januar 2016)

Sauber


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (10. Januar 2016)

*Hallo Jungs und Mädels, hoffe alle sind gut rüber gerutscht!!! 
Auf ein tolles, gemeinsames 2016 !!!
*





Auftakt an der Costa Brava, grade zurück gekommen ... lohnt sich auch mal!









Grüße Micha.


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (11. Januar 2016)




----------



## Helmut_Kopp (11. Januar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zQly80iRVag


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (11. Januar 2016)




----------



## Carsten (12. Januar 2016)

Netzfundstück


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (12. Januar 2016)

So trainiert Chris....


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. Januar 2016)




----------



## Paul_Weber (16. Januar 2016)

Erste richtige Schneeausfahrt am Braunenberg:


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (16. Januar 2016)

Präsi is The Mean Machine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (17. Januar 2016)

Heute is mir ein Schwertreiter in Geislingen vor die Linse gefahren 







Beste Grüße
Andi


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Januar 2016)

Des isch doch kui schwertreiter. Des isch bloss a mitstreiter.


----------



## DJT (17. Januar 2016)

Geile Bilder Jungs  Des vom Präsi isch Top, hat voll Dynamik 
@lipper-zipfel: garid wohr 's war a Schwertreiter-Trikot unter der Jacke, dr atw kann's bezeugen


----------



## Carsten (17. Januar 2016)

Heute mal die Trails in Stuttgart ausprobiert


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Januar 2016)

*... afterwork sunset ride am Braunenberg, der Winter kann so schön sein!! 
















*
Grüße M.


----------



## Carsten (20. Januar 2016)

Sundowner am Volkmarsberg


----------



## Gpunkt (22. Januar 2016)

*Leider keine Sonne heute*

*

*

*Gruß Günter*


----------



## Carsten (22. Januar 2016)

LTT rocken morgens um halb sieben...


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (22. Januar 2016)

im Winter fährt man(n) SKI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (23. Januar 2016)

Sieht ja nicht wirklich flowig aus ;-)


----------



## Helmut_Kopp (23. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, etwas ruppig, flow sieht so oder ähnlich aus...


----------



## Carsten (26. Januar 2016)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. Januar 2016)

*Freitagnachmittag im Himmel ... *

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*Grüße Micha*


----------



## Carsten (29. Januar 2016)

Himmel und Hölle.... 
Hättest was gesagt,  war um die Zeit auch in der Gegend unterwegs...


----------



## ATw (29. Januar 2016)

Der Sommer kommt, ich spür es  









Beste Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. Februar 2016)

*heute mal mit allgäuern in schwaben unterwegs ... geislingen   schee wars.
*























*
grüsse Micha*


----------



## ATw (6. Februar 2016)

Danke dir nochmal fürs Bier! Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Februar 2016)

Schöne Bilder!!!


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Februar 2016)

Schön wars gestern, hoffentlich bald wieder

























Gruß Günter

PS @ Roland, die Bilder von letzte Woche kommen bald


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2016)

wow, sauber um die Kurve gesurvt!! 

PS: @G.


----------



## plk (8. Februar 2016)

Das Bild (Serpentinen in Geislingen) ist Bild des Tages


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. Februar 2016)

*Mal wieder Himmel und Hölle an einem schönen Freitag Nachmittag ...*













Grüsse M.


----------



## Gpunkt (14. Februar 2016)

Sonniger Freitag Mittag im Februar





























Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2016)

Ou, Jose macht ne gute Figur!


----------



## Carsten (14. Februar 2016)

Ich meinte diese Perspektive 



War Arno's Idee... Ist ganz oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. Februar 2016)




----------



## Carsten (27. Februar 2016)

Crushed Ice Tour am Freitag 
On the Rocks 





Hpfstein


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Crushed Ice Tour am Freitag
> On the Rocks
> 
> 
> ...


sehr geil!   


Vllt. interessant:



sub-xero schrieb:


> "_Ich bin Carlo, Präsident der AGBA, viele hier kennen mich bereits, und nachdem ich den letzten Beitrag gelesen habe, wollte ich etwas Klarheit schaffen, was wir mit dem 601 vorhaben.
> 
> Zunächst ein paar Informationen zum Verständnis. 2012 haben wir unsere Forderung präsentiert, am Monte Baldo einen Bike-Park zu bauen. "Bike-Park" ist ein Name, den wir verwenden müssen, aber er sollte nicht mit dem klassischen Bikepark verwechselt werden, denn wir wollen eine natürliche und kleine Sache und haben ein wenig an einem klassichen Super Flow Park gearbeitet. (?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Carsten (28. Februar 2016)

Habe schon die Bilder bei Facebook gesehen


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2016)

Da bin ich nicht 
Haben die wirklich Felsen ausgebaggert, damit es einfacher ist?
Danke, daß ich letztes Jahr noch dabei sein durfte!


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2016)

Erfolgserlebnisse dürfen gepostet werden


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2016)




----------



## Gpunkt (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo, noch ein paar Bildchen vom Wochenende, war schön aber trotzdem darf der Frühling langsam kommen





















Gruß Günter


----------



## IBEX73 (29. Februar 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Erfolgserlebnisse dürfen gepostet werden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467615 Anhang anzeigen 467617
> 
> ...



@damage0099 : ...DA runter bei dem Wetter? Sauber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (29. Februar 2016)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @damage0099 : ...DA runter bei dem Wetter? Sauber.....


jep!!
Denen grausts vor nix!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. März 2016)

grüsse M.


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2016)

Das ist mal richtig geil anzusehen!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. März 2016)

*after work runde mit gpunkt* *- jetzt wirds frühling *













Grüsse M.


----------



## Carsten (8. März 2016)

Wer braucht schon Frühling wenn es knietiefen Pulverschnee gibt?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. März 2016)

*Heute mit unseren Allgäuer Freunden auf den hometrails unterwegs ... Klasse war´s !!!*  

























Grüße M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2016)

Hebbe lächelt und Roman kann i net deuten 
Jedenfalls spritzaffengeil!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. März 2016)

Kurz danach kam das große Laub Monster


----------



## Paul_Weber (13. März 2016)

Und jetzt noch drei Bilder von mir, von unseren Gästen:





Dr Arsch überm Henderrad, isch des so richtig?


----------



## DJT (13. März 2016)

I hab au no a paar Allgäu meet's Aala Bilder:

























War mal wieder ein riesen Spaß mit Euch!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. März 2016)

*...  !!! *





























Grüße M.


----------



## Carsten (14. März 2016)

war nett mal die Allgäuer persönlich kennen zu lernen.
Den Jungs haben die Ostalb Felsen wohl ganz gut getaugt.
Für´s nächste Mal hätte ich noch eine Steigerung in Form von Steinhaufen und Bastei anzubieten.

Wäre gerne noch auf ein Versöhnungsbierchen mitgekommen. Mich hat´s gestern aber noch ganz schön ausgenockt. Hungerast inkl. hochschieben vom Alten Tunnel nach Geiselwang :-(. Und die Schulter ist auch malat...
Aber das holen wir noch nach, versprochen


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. März 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> war nett mal die Allgäuer persönlich kennen zu lernen.
> Den Jungs haben die Ostalb Felsen wohl ganz gut getaugt.
> Für´s nächste Mal hätte ich noch eine Steigerung in Form von Steinhaufen und Bastei anzubieten.
> 
> ...



Do langt aber ein Bier nicht, da muss schu a Kiste Wasseralfinger her.

Hob au no was:



Hebbes Bruder Paul






Der Guido ruht sich aus:



Der Allgäuer bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung:




Waren zwei super Tage die schwer zu toppen sind.


----------



## Gpunkt (14. März 2016)

Geiles Wochenende


















Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (14. März 2016)




----------



## Carsten (14. März 2016)

Heute schon wieder unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xriders (18. März 2016)

Heut Sprungtraining mit Jusse


----------



## Paul_Weber (18. März 2016)

Wir waren auch unterwegs:


----------



## Xriders (18. März 2016)

Ihr seid ja die Wilde


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2016)

Xriders schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 473944Heut Sprungtraining mit Jusse


Seh ich auch so schlank und cool aus, wenn ich mir ein L*******e kaufe??
Sauber, Tschoße!


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. März 2016)

und, voll im Kackhaufen gelandet???
Sauber Jungs, weiter so.
Aber der Kopf wirkt schon etwas verspannt, daß sieht bei dir schon viel besser aus, Micha


----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> und, voll im Kackhaufen gelandet???
> Sauber Jungs, weiter so.
> Aber der Kopf wirkt schon etwas verspannt, daß sieht bei dir schon viel besser aus, Micha


Besser im Kackhaufen landen, als auf der Fresse 
Ich geb's zu: Dort fahr ich auch lieber drumrum, als den Gestank im Auto während der Heimfahrt


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. März 2016)

*... Donautal, episch, geil, Danke an Damage und Deli !!! *

























Prost M.


----------



## damage0099 (20. März 2016)

Der eine fährt ja mit nem offenen Rucksack!
SO lasst ihr eure Kumpels rumfahren?


----------



## trekxler (26. März 2016)

Am Mittwoch war ich mal wieder am Kohlern unterwegs

http://mtbn.ws/vypw

Grüße Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xriders (26. März 2016)

Bernd du bist du einfach ein Teufelskerl


----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2016)

Danke Bernd 
Freu mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## Carsten (27. März 2016)

Paul hatte gestern die Kamera auf den Hometrails dabei...


----------



## Paul_Weber (27. März 2016)

Samstagtour bei herrlichem Wetter und viel Sonne:


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2016)

sehr schöne Bilder 
@Paule: Bischen mehr lächeln mit dem neuen Rad 
Mit was fährt denn David? 
Und Markus fährt kurz?
Bei uns hats keine 5°


----------



## IBEX73 (28. März 2016)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *... Donautal, episch, geil, Danke an Damage und Deli !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@SchwertreiterAA : Gibt´no mehr Bilder vom D-Tal? Wetter war ja scho richtig gut an dem Tag....,zumindest wenige Kilometer Luftlinie entfernt von Eurer Tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. März 2016)

*Ostern in der Pfalz ... *





































Grüße M.


----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2016)

Der Hammer! 
Unglaublich!


----------



## Gpunkt (30. März 2016)

*Vom Osterausflug in die Pfalz noch ein paar Bildchen vom Präsi*





















Gruß Günter

PS: bin bald wieder in der Pfalz weil`s so schön ist


----------



## DocB (31. März 2016)

Dank der "Wandmalereien" kann ich es ungefähr verorten, aber doch nicht so genau, da war ich zwar in der Nähe, aber leider nicht genau dort. Da in der Pfalz ja nicht illegal, könnt ihr doch auch den *.gpx-Track hier reinstellen, oder? Wäre echt nett.
Ach ja, und die Bilder/Fahrkünste sind allereste Sahne!


----------



## Carsten (8. April 2016)

Servus

Morgen am Sa 9.4.16 ist in ganz Aalen Kreisputzete.

Wir Mountainbiker haben ebenfalls einen Bereich am Waldrand zwischen Triumpfstadt (Burgstallkreisel) und Unterkochen (Knöckling) zugeteilt bekommen.
Da das Gebiet sehr groß ist, freuen wir uns über jede helfende Hand. Ihr könnt gerne auch Eure Kinder mitbringen zum Helfen.

9. April 2016 10:00 – 14:00
Treffpunkt Unterkochen am Knöckling oder später irgendwo im Suchgebiet (nr 55)






Infos Zur Veranstaltung: http://dimbigow.bplaced.net/?page_id=97&event=24

Danach lädt die Stadt Aalen auf dem Bauhof in Aalen zu Hocketse ein. Dort gibt es für alle Helfer Freibier und Leberkäsweckle


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. April 2016)




----------



## Carsten (15. April 2016)

EBT?


----------



## enforce (15. April 2016)

Welcher Auswärtige hält auf dem EBT eigentlich den KOM?


----------



## Carsten (15. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung... Schwertreiter haben nicht mal nen Tacho.
Würde mal drauf tippen dass Patrick am schnellsten durchfährt... Oder der Linus Ott


----------



## damage0099 (16. April 2016)

Bonvivant schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. April 2016)

*... Schlammshreddern im heimischen Aprilwetter  




































*
Grüße Micha


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. April 2016)

*... ach ja, der Chris war auch dabei (??)*


----------



## napstarr (17. April 2016)

Und, taugen die Dirtlej-Anzüge?


----------



## thekidvoss (21. April 2016)

napstarr schrieb:


> Und, taugen die Dirtlej-Anzüge?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Vor allem was die nach außen lassen an Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2016)

@ Matze:
Ich sagte doch: Zur Not geht's auch mit einer Bremse....:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1996364?in=potdPool


----------



## Paul_Weber (23. April 2016)

Samstag Vormittag noch vor dem Regen....

























*und unser Spritzer......Jose*


----------



## sluette (23. April 2016)

Und wie ist nun das Feedback zu den Dirtsuits???


----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2016)

Ging an Jose's Rad das Logo schon ab?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. April 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Und wie ist nun das Feedback zu den Dirtsuits???



was soll man sagen, ...





hält dir wirksam den dreck vom leib.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. April 2016)

Frisch gewartetes Rädle / Gäbele  :


----------



## fmeierde (24. April 2016)

Klar das mein Frisör auch dabei ist und ich rumlaufen muss wie ein Hippie ;-)


Paul_Weber schrieb:


> Samstag Vormittag noch vor dem Regen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gpunkt (24. April 2016)

Sauerei Bilder, Ditsuit sieht defenitiv cooler aus









Gruß Günter


----------



## EvoRookie (27. April 2016)

bäh bei dem wetter......


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (11. Mai 2016)

*schwertreiter-biketripp-vinschgau/gardasee-2016 
*



start mit shuttlemichi 




erste vierer-gruppe




vinschgaublick








kurvengott




akrobaten des abgrunds








rausch in die tiefe




waalweg




und rum ums eck

Grüße M.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. Mai 2016)

*schwertreiter-biketripp-vinschgau/gardasee-2016  *













































Grüße M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. Mai 2016)

*... und dann noch das Finale am Lago* 












































... das wars. Eine in allen Belangen klasse Ausfahrt, Danke Leute fürs Gelingen.  Grüße M.


----------



## NadineM (13. Mai 2016)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## EvoRookie (13. Mai 2016)

Respekt!


----------



## DJT (13. Mai 2016)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Eindrücke 
War echt eine oh Gaudi, egal ob vor, auf, nach oder neben dem Trail  ..... Danke Jungs!  

















Danke GPunkt für den guten Druckpunkt 





Trailsucht heißt auch zu biken wenn's selbst im sonnigen Vinschgau mal schifft









Zitat Damage: Spritzaffengeil ...eh ... geilgeilgeil ... Geilomat 





Apropos... Mr. Cool


----------



## damage0099 (15. Mai 2016)

Nach dieser geilomato-spritzaffen******* Tour bestelle ich grad Verschleißteile, hier ein Schnäppchen, wer's braucht:



damage0099 schrieb:


> Original organische Bremsbeläge SRAM GUIDE / TRAIL, ohne Zubehör wie Feder, für 7,50€
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Bremsbelaege-organisch-ohne-Zubehoer-fuer-SRAM-Guide-Avid-Trail




Kann aber nur diese hier empfehlen:

https://r2-bike.com/BBB-Bremsbelaege-DiscStop-BBS-39-organisch-fuer-SRAM-Guide-XO-Trail

Deutlich mehr Bremsleistung bei gleichem Verschleiß (haben nicht mehr Verschleiß als die original organischen).
Brauchte bei der letzten Abfahrt kaum mehr Fingerkraft im Gegensatz zu den AVID-Belägen.

sorry für spam


----------



## Paul_Weber (15. Mai 2016)

Lieferung frei Haus (Naturfreundehaus Braunenberg) versteht sich, oder?


----------



## Paul_Weber (22. Mai 2016)

Samstagtour mit Bernd, Uko und Oko


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Mai 2016)

Coole Bilder Paul aus der grünen Hölle


----------



## dadsi (25. Mai 2016)

Geile Bilder Paul,

hab da noch was im Vergleich zu Bild 4 
2009 !!!


----------



## dadsi (25. Mai 2016)

as times go by...... 






[/url][/IMG] 
[/url][/IMG]
bin ja nur sporadisch onLine, find eich einfach Wert zu posten.... 

CU

da schafft mich 




Alter Sack trifft I-Net ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2016)

aus'm Schnäppchenfred:



marci911 schrieb:


> Procore bei Hibike für 129€
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/schwalbe-proco...em-mod-2016-pe4d7df9205e32b0f9276b6cb3e0e789f





Duke_do schrieb:


> Mit dem Gutscheincode aus Willingen noch mal 10€ günstiger:
> 
> AG235/1S1Z-63E6-ND3D
> 
> ...


----------



## trekxler (30. Mai 2016)

Innerhalb von 14 Tagen zum zweiten mal Riva Freefall  diesmal mit Anfahrt über's Rifugio Nino Pernici


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Mai 2016)

Also wenn ich richtig zählen kann, ist das innerhalb einer Minute 3 mal Freefall 

Trotzdem gut.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## trekxler (30. Mai 2016)

Keine Ahnung was da los war


----------



## Carsten (31. Mai 2016)

Ab Donnerstag gibt's die neue Bikesport am Kiosk... Könnte sich diesmal lohnen das Heft zu kaufen....


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2016)

Interessantes Roadgap bei 5:00 

Bei den Pro's klappt auch nicht alles auf Anhieb


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. Juni 2016)

*mist wetter heute, was vom letzten WE: Hebbe´s Geburtstagsgipfelbiwak. Tolle Party am Abend, ab 5:30 Regen, aber alle immer gut drauf...  Danke, Jungs. 
Fotos von Hebbe:







*


----------



## Carsten (14. Juni 2016)

der Rolf Metzer war auch dabei...ist ja lustig...mit dem war ich vier oder 5 mal auf Alpencross


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. Juni 2016)

ja, soll Grüße sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juni 2016)

Rolf heisst bei uns jetzt Murmeltier , der murmelt immer so nett an den Schlüsselstellen.
Und Alkohol macht jedes Wetter schön 
Der Regen kam dann mit der Musik


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Juli 2016)

Gestern war Besuch da bei uns, erst mit den Jungen.

 


Dann nur noch die Alten.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Schee wars, die Jungen müssen no a weng üben, die Alten haben ihre Sache gut gemacht.
Geiler Tag !


----------



## Paul_Weber (17. Juli 2016)

Mein erstes Videoprojekt mit der Gopro an der Brust, leider etwas sehr verwackelt:


----------



## DocB (17. Juli 2016)

Ich würde sie etwas höher einstellen, also den Lenker mehr zum unteren Bildrand. Und die Helmbänder/Rucksackbänder nicht ins Bild hängen lassen


----------



## plk (17. Juli 2016)

klasse Trails habt ihr!!!! War das eine Tour?? 
Ich würde das nächste mal die Cam ein bisschen höher einstellen, das man mehr Trail sieht und weniger Bike.


----------



## Paul_Weber (17. Juli 2016)

Das war eine Vormittagstour und die Cam kommt beim nächsten mal auf den Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (17. Juli 2016)

Nee, Brustcam ist schöner!


----------



## plk (18. Juli 2016)

Dafür dass das eine Tourwar, wow! Dann muss ich mich ja fast mal selbst bei euch einladen *pfeiff*  

Ich hab auch beides, wobei ich Brust auch schöner find, wenn man noch ein Teil vom Bike sieht. Der Nachteil die paar hundert gramm merkt man auf dem Kopf. Vorteil wird nicht so verwackelt.


----------



## Carsten (19. Juli 2016)

generell bin ich der Meinung, dass man Helmcam, Brustcam und all das Wackelzeug maximal zu 10 % in einem Film drin haben sollte.
bei 10 min Egoperskeptive schalten nämlich die meisten Betrachter nach 2 Minuten aus...vor allem wenn man die Trails nicht kennt und nix Neues mehr erwartet...

Ist natürlich erheblich mehr Aufwand. Vor allem wenn man die Tour nicht behindern möchte...


----------



## Paul_Weber (27. Juli 2016)

Nikolausi


Vierwegzeiger 2. Teilabschnitt


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. August 2016)

*TransTirol 2016 - Schwertreiter on Tour  ein knackiges Erlebnis mit tollem Team, super Trails und vielen anhaltenden Eindrücken !!
*








































Grüße M.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. August 2016)

Hammer Bilder. Unglaubliche Szenerie


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. August 2016)

Super Bilder oh Präsi 
Seids auf die Garkelrin au nauf oder habts die rechts liegen lassen?

Isch die italienische Tribulaunhütte neu?
Bei uns hat damals der Wirt im Lachekaschte graben 

Gruss aus dem (noch)sonnigen Allgäu


----------



## Xriders (4. August 2016)

Klasse Bilder , wäre au gern dabei gewesen


----------



## DocB (4. August 2016)

Ist das die original TTTT (Trail Trage Transalp Tirol) vom Appi?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. August 2016)

Hallo,

wir sind nächste Woche am Wochenende in der Aalener Ecke und wollten da mal ne Runde mit Bikes fahren.

Könnt Ihr mir evtl sagen ob es sich lohnt diese Tour hier nachzufahren?
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.130350.html

Oder lieber eine Runde wo auch über den Volkmarsberg geht?

Hab ansonsten noch diese Tour hier gefunden:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.126047.html


Danke  und viele Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (16. August 2016)

Ich würde beide Touren kombinieren und dafür den Teil westlich von Aalen komplett streichen. Der Rohrwang ist zur Zeit wegen Brennnesseln etc. kein wirkliches Vergnügen.
Wenn Ihr an den bergigen Seiten bleibt, habt Ihr mehr davon. Ansonsten. Augen offen halten und nicht nur stur den Track verfolgen


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. August 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Ich würde beide Touren kombinieren und dafür den Teil westlich von Aalen komplett streichen. Der Rohrwang ist zur Zeit wegen Brennnesseln etc. kein wirkliches Vergnügen.
> Wenn Ihr an den bergigen Seiten bleibt, habt Ihr mehr davon. Ansonsten. Augen offen halten und nicht nur stur den Track verfolgen



Ok, danke. Damit kann ich was anfangen und mir so grob etwas zusammenstellen. Wollen einfach ne schöne Tour mit ein paar Trails fahren ohne Eile und evtl auch mal ne schöne Aussicht geniessen.


----------



## Carsten (21. August 2016)

ein paar Bilder aus Aosta 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741841.100001282087929&type=1&l=38d73adb69
und chamonix
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741842.100001282087929&type=1&l=ca55d763f1


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. September 2016)

*Hier was aus den Dolomiten ... viel Landschaft halt. *





































Wohl dem, der ein kühles Depot vor der Tour angelegt hat!




Grüße M.


----------



## Xriders (15. September 2016)

Wie immer Präsiaffengeil klasse Bilder


----------



## christof1977 (15. September 2016)

Sauber! Hauptsach, des Wasseralfinger is am Start!


----------



## damage0099 (15. September 2016)

Xriders schrieb:


> Wie immer Präsiaffengeil klasse Bilder


Besser kann man's nicht sagen!

Der Hammer, Micha!


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. September 2016)

Ah, des Bier war am Schluss.
Ich dachte täglich frisch aus dem Rucksack.

Schöne Bilder


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. September 2016)

*Ja, Danke. Und heute gab´s wieder mal Heimatluft zu schnuppern, auf den hometrails ... airtime war angesagt !!
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2016)

einfach zu geil....sehr schön anzusehen 
Bald komm ich mit


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. September 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> einfach zu geil....sehr schön anzusehen
> Bald komm ich mit


Wir freuen uns auf dich, mach hinne!!!


----------



## Gpunkt (17. September 2016)

noch ein paar Bildchen von Gestern

























Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. September 2016)




----------



## damage0099 (21. September 2016)

Wow!!
Sehr chic!!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (27. September 2016)

*... und hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Bionicon - Klassentreffen 2016 in Aalen. Super Aktion.*





























































































Grüße M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (27. September 2016)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *... und hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Bionicon - Klassentreffen 2016 in Aalen. Super Aktion.*


Da darf der Gpunkt mit seinem Liteville noch mit?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (27. September 2016)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Da darf der Gpunkt mit seinem Liteville noch mit?


Ja. Unbedingt. Gpunkt hat immerhin alles organisiert und die meisten Biere ausgegeben. Danke auch dafür.


----------



## luCYnger (27. September 2016)

Genau , Danke für die geile Organisation, die feinen Äktschn-Bilder ,
die gechillten Touren und das lustige Rumtollen in Eurem Zaubergarten 

bis bald mal wieder


----------



## the K. (28. September 2016)

..na und ich hab erst recht allerbeste Gründe, ein riesengroßes *DANKE* zu sagen!

Danke an die Besatzung der Enterprise fürs Shutteln:




Danke an die unglaubliche Crew, die ich dann begleiten durfte:




Danke liebes Aalener Land fürs so geil sein:




Und spezial-doppel-Dank an das Org.-Team; hier gerade schwer bei der Arbeit als Human-Fotofalle:




Ihr seid so krass.., das is soo geil..


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. September 2016)

*ja, wir fliegen voll krass weiter ... bis bald!*


----------



## Paul_Weber (7. Oktober 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus der letzten Tour im Vinschgau:


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Oktober 2016)

Tag 1 Vinschgau im Oktober

































































morgen gibts Tag 2


----------



## luCYnger (8. Oktober 2016)

. Doppelwhopper


----------



## Gpunkt (8. Oktober 2016)

Tag 2 Vinschgau, war ein langer Tag aber eine super Tour

































Die Tour war so Anstrengend das ich nur morgens Bilder gemacht habe


----------



## Carsten (10. Oktober 2016)

Gewaltige Bilder =D>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (10. Oktober 2016)

*Mega Fotos von unserer Herbstausfahrt, sauber Jungs !!!  
Hier noch ein paar mehr Eindrücke von dieser tollen Aktion 





















































Hat großen Spaß gemacht, Danke an alle für´s gute Gelingen, Danke auch an Michi mit Team *
Grüße M.


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ihr seid ja immer unterwegs!
Sauber!
Gibts auch ein Bild vom Grillteller in Schlanders?


----------



## MK007 (10. Oktober 2016)

Klasse Bilder wie immer, schön war`s 

*!!Halber Grillteller!!*


----------



## MC² (10. Oktober 2016)

MK007 schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder wie immer, schön war`s
> 
> *!!Halber Grillteller!!*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 536274



Der Kenner trinkt Lagrein dazu, saubere Fotos!


----------



## Carsten (17. Oktober 2016)

letzte Woche am Homespot:





Licht perfekt, leider nicht ganz scharf geworden. Lohnt sich aber abends zur Zeit definitiv.

Ansonsten waren Arno und ich am Wochenende im Flow Valley. Geile Trails gerockt...Fotos wie immer auf Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741846.100001282087929&type=1&l=ed85bb31be


----------



## DJT (25. Oktober 2016)

"Kässpatzn, Bier und biken. Was will man mehr?"
Dem Kommentar ist nix hinzuzufügen 

Beste Grüße aus'm Allgäu und bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder auf'm Trail


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Oktober 2016)

Schwertreiter Besucher im Allgäu. 
Klasse wars


----------



## schwertrider (1. November 2016)

Des war sogar Spitzenklasse


----------



## Stephan88 (30. November 2016)

Die Schwertreitersause 16 war einfach hammergeil!!! Danke dafür!!! Ich war das erste Mal dabei, aber bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal ;-)
Ist schon mega beeindruckend mit 107 MTBler Trails zu shreddern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (30. November 2016)

shreddern ist gut, bei dem stau, den es auf den trails gab.

aber eine sehr gelungene veranstaltung war es auf jeden fall. gibts schon irgendwo fotos?


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Dezember 2016)

Da liegt ja mein Bock 

Klasse wars!


----------



## Paul_Weber (2. Dezember 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der 12. Schwertreiter-Sause 2016

Treffpunkt morgens beim Naturfreundehaus





Verpflegungsstand Parkplatz beim Vierwegzeiger





Jede menge Bike's





und Spaß hatte nicht nur Andi


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (3. Dezember 2016)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (10. Dezember 2016)

*heute nochmal schön im Allgäu unterwegs gewesen ...  *


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich sag nur: Sommer auf 1900m am Berg im Dezember!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (11. Dezember 2016)

Wir durften nicht mit zum Iseler, aber wir hatten auch viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Dezember 2016)

Paul_Weber schrieb:


> Wir durften nicht mit zum Iseler, aber wir hatten auch viel Spaß.



Wie? 
Durftet nicht. 
Habe eigentlich mit 15 Mann gerechnet


----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2016)

Haben den Spätsommer im Dezember auch nochmal genossen 











Echt hübsch zwischen Wetterstein und Karwendel


----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2016)

und wieder einmal stürzen sich die Downhill Mountainbiker senkrechte Hänge hinunter:




Und der Forst hat dies nicht unter Kontrolle :-(


----------



## Carsten (13. Dezember 2016)

Foto by hebbe


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Dezember 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Foto by hebbe


Sorry Karschten aber diese komische Enduro Stellung schaut einfach nur kagge aus.....
Siehe Diskussion hier:
Hochtouren-Fotos - Teil 2


----------



## Carsten (13. Dezember 2016)

noch mal ne komische Enduro Stellung:





verfolgt von DJT

mit kaputter Schulter und dem wenigen Federweg ist die schon korrekt.
Und zudem entspricht die Haltung genau der Lehrmeinung bei der Ausbildung zum Fahrtechniktrainer. Und da muss ich eben als Vorbild vorangehen, Aussehen hin oder her


----------



## Carsten (16. Dezember 2016)

Flo(w) ist relativ


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. Dezember 2016)

*... heute war sonniges Alpenwetter, deshalb mit Gpunkt unterwegs auf gipfeltour ... * *MEGA
*








































Grüße M.


----------



## Gpunkt (17. Dezember 2016)

*... gestern war sonniges Alpenwetter, deshalb mit Präsi unterwegs auf gipfeltour ... * *MEGA





























Geil wars*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan88 (18. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schöne Bilder und tolles Panorama!!!

Wir waren am Samstag in der Heimat am Albtrauf unterwegs.


----------



## Carsten (19. Dezember 2016)

sieht nach einer gelungenen Tour aus...
muss auch mal wieder in die Berge,

bei mir ist schon zu lange her:


----------



## IBEX73 (19. Dezember 2016)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *... heute war sonniges Alpenwetter, deshalb mit Gpunkt unterwegs auf gipfeltour ... * *MEGA
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Gpunkt schrieb:


> *... gestern war sonniges Alpenwetter, deshalb mit Präsi unterwegs auf gipfeltour ... * *MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat Euch der Roman beim letzten BierTrinkTermin so angefixt.... ? Saugeile Bilder,Manna.....!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Dezember 2016)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Hat Euch der Roman beim letzten BierTrinkTermin so angefixt.... ? Saugeile Bilder,Manna.....!!


So isches Junior.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. Dezember 2016)

*wintersonnwende, die Tage werden wieder länger (obwohl der winter noch gar nicht richtig da war) ... 
*








Grüße M.


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Ihr Schwertreiter, habe einen Tourenvorschlag mit Euch für 2017
(und noch viele andere )
Ist eigentlich immer unser Schlechtwetterberg, aber musste heute ausgenutzt werden.

Bei -4 Grad im Tal gestartet:






Einfach genial der Kontrast, im Tal alles weiss und am Berg schönstes Herbstwetter:






Dann gings von 1800m wieder über unzählige Spitzkehren zurück ins kühle Tal:


----------



## toddel1 (25. Dezember 2016)

Jat 2016:
Mir scheint, dass alle etwas eingeschlafen sind!!!
Termin: Aalen, 30.12., Gpunkt würde guiden!
Wer ist aus Eurer Aalener Ecke noch mit dabei?
Greez
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## toddel1 (28. Dezember 2016)

JAT 2016:
Infos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jahr...eschugge-friends.557202/page-15#post-14260136


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (30. Dezember 2016)

*super tour und super tag heute mit unseren freunden aus ulm und reutlingen  Danke
*
fotos von den hometrails von gestern, da heute kaum zeit war zum knipsen ... (trails, trails, trails, ...)





















Grüße M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuppi18 (30. Dezember 2016)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *super tour und super tag heute mit unseren freunden aus ulm und reutlingen  Danke
> *
> fotos von den hometrails von gestern, da heute kaum zeit war zum knipsen ... (trails, trails, trails, ...)
> 
> ...


----------



## wuppi18 (30. Dezember 2016)

Aber hallo ,
hat alles gepaßt ,danke euch Allen für`s guiden ,die spannenden Trail´s,bis die Sonne unterging ,Wow


----------



## Paul_Weber (30. Dezember 2016)

Den Sonnenuntergang hatten wir ja noch, oben am Naturfreundehaus:


----------



## Stephan88 (30. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schönes Bild. Da habt ihr den Tag biketechnisch ja voll ausgenutzt.
Wir waren gestern nach Längerem mal wieder in den Alpen unterwegs.  War eine super Tour bei tollem Wetter und fast endlosen Kurven...

Der nordseitige Aufstieg war teilweise noch etwas schattig und mit Schnee bedeckt



Oben gab es dann Sonne ohne Ende








Bereit zur südseitigen Abfahrt


----------



## Paul_Weber (30. Dezember 2016)

Hier das Video von heute:


----------



## wuppi18 (31. Dezember 2016)

ist super geworden ,gibt die gute stimmumg perfekt wieder 
radelrusch gut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. Dezember 2016)

*silvesterausfahrt der schwertreiter - auf gutem rutsch in ein neues jahr 
*








































es war ein klasse Tag, Danke an alle, Danke an bernd und family - weiterhin einen guten rutsch und dann ein gutes neues Jahr!!!
Grüße M.


----------



## toddel1 (1. Januar 2017)

Hi Schwertreiter´s!
Ich war die Tage noch ständig unterwegs, daher hier etwas verspätet .....:
*Mega-Herzlichen Dank für Eure Unterstützung und Guiden des JAT2016* 

Auch wenn wir diesmal nur ein kleines Reutlinger Häufchen waren, so hat es uns sehr gefreut so tolle und doch auch anspruchsvolle Trails bei Euch mal "abreiten" zu dürfen!
Ich habe mir zumindest für 2017 vorgenommen wieder mehr für meine Kondition zu tun - Danke für diese Erkenntnis und Euer Verständnis

CU on trail !
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2017)

Meine Silvestertour war etwas wärmer 

Ansonsten bietet Finale Ligure an Silvester echt geniale Bedingungen 











Temperaturer wie bei uns im Sommer


----------



## Paul_Weber (6. Januar 2017)

gestern beim ersten Schneebiken am Braunenberg:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. Januar 2017)




----------



## Carsten (8. Januar 2017)

Ein paar Fatbike Schneebilder von Arno und mir am 5.1.17
Fotos: Arno Schmittner

















hoffentlich bleibt diese Pracht bis Ostern erhalten


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. Januar 2017)

*schneespaß am sonntagmorgen *

















Grüße M.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Januar 2017)

Geniale Foto Seite auf Mtb-news


 

Gratulation, absolut verdient.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. Januar 2017)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (27. Januar 2017)




----------



## Carsten (7. Februar 2017)

Bene und ich waren am Samstag Rinnen rocken im Tannheimer Tal 








https://www.instagram.com/p/BQL1q0plxRU/


----------



## Carsten (8. Februar 2017)

Hier noch was aus heimatlichen Gefilden:


----------



## nmk (18. Februar 2017)

Weiß jemand, ob der Trail von der Heide nach OKO wieder befahrbar ist? Nach der  Holzaktion Ende letzten Jahres habe ich nicht mal den Anfang wieder finden können.


----------



## Carsten (18. Februar 2017)

Ist schon ne weile zu. War seit November nicht mehr dort. Ich kann nächste Woche mal hoch schauen.  Ansonsten darf natürlich jeder gerne mit anpacken und die Sauerei beseitigen...


----------



## Carsten (28. Februar 2017)

Nächste Woche (Dienstag Abend) ist Harald Philipp in Ulm:

http://www.reservix.de/tickets-flow...eu-ulm-edwin-scharff-haus-am-7-3-2017/e900546


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. März 2017)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. März 2017)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. März 2017)

Beim Klettern nennt man das Bottomshot


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. März 2017)

Hat der Günndor endlich mal seine Hose gewaschen.....


----------



## Carsten (6. März 2017)

Inner Circle...das Video:


----------



## Paul_Weber (5. Juni 2017)

Himmelfahrt in Südtirol:


----------



## Rene_AA (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwie Kartenmaterial, sei es online oder offline, von den Trails rundum vom Braunenberg?!

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Carsten (14. Juni 2017)

Zum Glück nicht ;-)
Die Trails sind in den Köpfen der Locals gut aufgehoben...

Es gibt die normalen topografischen Karten, in denen auch die Wege drin sind, die der Schwäbische Albverein markiert hat. Es gibt aber zum Glück noch ein paar Wege mehr 
https://www.lgl-bw.de/lgl-internet/opencms/de/07_Produkte_und_Dienstleistungen/Karten/

oder hier:
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/ostalb-online/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (14. Juni 2017)

Mitmachen, um die Angebote in der Region zu verbessern: https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/dirtpark-fuer-aalen


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Juni 2017)

Start am späten Nachmittag mit Besuch aus Aalen.
Leider war das Wetter nicht so, wie vorhergesagt, aber wir waren guter Hoffnung.






Oben angekommen zog es sich immer mehr zu und es sah nach Regen aus.



Aber am nächsten morgen etwas länger als geplant auf über 2000m liegen geblieben und die Sonne kam doch noch durch.






Gigantische Stimmung, fehlt nur noch der Heiligenschein 



Dann gings in die Abfahrt, die Gäste etwas unsicher auf Schnee


----------



## Schwarz1981 (20. Juni 2017)

Schee Männer, hätte mir auch gut gefallen...!


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Juli 2017)

Waren dieses Wochenende mit Besuch aus Trier und Aalen unterwegs.
Das Allgäu hat den Jungs konditionell etwas den Zahn gezogen, deswegen wurde die Samstagstour in "Entsafter" umbenannt, hihi.
Hier noch ein gemütlicher Start



Radltragen macht Spass






Dann der letzte Anstieg zum ersten Gipfel






Blick zum Nachbargipferl



Dann rein in die schwere Abfahrt









Blick ins Tal gegenüber



Ibex73 sein Kumpels waren auch am Weg



Der Besuch aus Trier am ersten Höhenweg zur Mittagspause schon nicht mehr so entspannt



Den zweiten Höhenweg erspare ich Euch, hier die Bilder der finalen Abfahrt zum Bier 









Hebbe immer noch fit



Günter immer noch am Arsch 



Schee wars und jederzeit wieder


----------



## Carsten (17. August 2017)

am Wochenende gibt es zwei Events in der Region:

-15 Jahre Bikepark Heidenheim mit 4cross Rennen und Jedermann(frau) Biken) Samstag und Sonntag
-Sonntag Abend Public Viewing , veranstaltet vom Fundsportverein Aalen e.V. in https://www.easy-shisha.de/

*German 4x Cup #4, Heidenheim*
Öffentlich
· Gastgeber: German 4Cross Cup

https://www.facebook.com/events/174...ed_story_type":"361","action_history":"null"}


*Public Viewing Crankworx Red Bull Joyride 2017 Live in Aalen*

· Gastgeber: EAsy - sky, games, shisha and more
https://www.facebook.com/events/145...ed_story_type":"263","action_history":"null"}


----------



## Carsten (10. Oktober 2017)

mit dieser wichtigen Debatte möchte ich diesem Thread mal wieder etwas Leben einhauchen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/10/10/bierdebatte/


----------



## Carsten (10. Oktober 2017)

ansonsten gibt's auch dieses Jahrt wieder ein RED Bull Rampage Public Viewing in Aalen. 
Veranstaltet vom Funsportverein Aalen e.V.

*Public Viewing Red Bull Rampage 2017 Live im Olli's Bistro Aalen*
Öffentlich
· Gastgeber: Dirtpark für Aalen

Zusagen
%2C%22has_source%22%3Atrue%7D#']Teilen


_clock_

Freitag, 27. Oktober 18:00 - 21:00



_pin_

Karte anzeigen

Karte verbergen

Olli's Bistro Sportsbar
Stadlgasse 18/2, 73430 Aalen


----------



## Carsten (13. Oktober 2017)

mal wieder was in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages:


----------



## Paul_Weber (19. Oktober 2017)

Letzen Sonntag am Iseler.


----------



## Carsten (19. Oktober 2017)

auf den Hometrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (23. November 2017)

kürzlich im Vinschgau


----------



## trekxler (24. November 2017)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (26. November 2017)

*13. SchwertreiterSause*


----------



## Carsten (26. November 2017)

Erste Bilder der Sause jetzt auch in meinem Album


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. November 2017)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *13. SchwertreiterSause*


Aufm Sofa wars Wetter besser


----------



## DJT (26. November 2017)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Eindrücke...
War mal wieder eine oh Gaudi die Sause


----------



## Carsten (27. November 2017)

ein Bild von Michael steht zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages:





Besonderer Respekt nochmal an Paul, der einzige Fahrer in kurzen Hosen am Samstag:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. Dezember 2017)

*Winteranfang am Braunenberg*


----------



## Carsten (11. Dezember 2017)

Gruß aus dem Snow Valley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (14. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Carsten (22. Dezember 2017)

noch ein Bild aus sonnigen Oktobertagen...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Januar 2018)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Januar 2018)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Januar 2018)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. Januar 2018)

*Welch ein Tag heute !!!*





















































Danke Jungs, Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarz1981 (1. Februar 2018)

Zefix, der Präsi wie eh und jeh


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. Februar 2018)

*Er ist wieder da, der Schnee ...*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## Carsten (5. Februar 2018)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. Februar 2018)

*... endlich Knirsch und Grip. Hangover - tolle Sache !!*


----------



## Paul_Weber (9. Februar 2018)

und hier der Präsi beim Hangover, einfach der Alte...
...alle beide habe ein Häcken setzen können, super.


----------



## trekxler (9. Februar 2018)

Sauber Jungs


----------



## Carsten (11. Februar 2018)

Geil. Hangover ist echt fein. Muss ich unbedingt mal wieder hin


----------



## Carsten (11. Februar 2018)




----------



## affenmann1st (11. Februar 2018)

Wo ist den dieser Hangover?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (11. Februar 2018)

Ach wie gut das niemand weiß.......wo unser Hangover sich versteckt.
Sorry, nur für Insider


----------



## Hinouf (11. Februar 2018)

@Carsten 

Genau, wo ist denn der Hangover? Die Allgäuer Sachen hast auch veröffentlicht, wäre nur konsequent, wenn du eure Spots auch öffentlich machst.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2018)

Ich schreibe einen Aalen Führer. 
Bin da ja öfter.


----------



## Hinouf (11. Februar 2018)

Das wär doch was


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2018)

Da wäre au mehr verdient. 
Bei dem Einzugsgebiet.


----------



## Carsten (13. Februar 2018)

heute morgen auf dem Härtsfeld:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Februar 2018)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. Februar 2018)




----------



## frechehex (2. März 2018)

Carsten schrieb:


>



Wo genau bist Du unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (2. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich schreibe einen Aalen Führer.
> Bin da ja öfter.



Kannst den schnell schreiben?
Ich bin ab nächster Woche wieder in Ebnat ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. März 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Kannst den schnell schreiben?
> Ich bin ab nächster Woche wieder in Ebnat ;-)


Schon fertig


----------



## Paul_Weber (3. März 2018)

_*Vielleich der letzte Schnee im März?  *_
*
EBT




EBT




EBT




Hangover


*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (3. März 2018)

*wir waren auch da, und wie schnell wir unterwegs waren ...











*


----------



## Carsten (12. März 2018)

Geheimer Spot


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. März 2018)




----------



## damage0099 (16. März 2018)

Schaffst du eigentlich noch was?!
Nur auf‘m Rad!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. März 2018)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. März 2018)




----------



## MK007 (18. März 2018)

*Propain Testtag*


----------



## trekxler (18. März 2018)




----------



## trekxler (18. März 2018)




----------



## toddel1 (19. März 2018)

*ToddelTraildays 2018  (*TTD2018) !
Hi Leutz!
Nachdem letztes Weihnachten unsere JAT2017 ausgefallen ist, plane ich dieses Jahr wieder einen 4-Tage-Event in die Dolomiten.
Termin um das WOE vom 23.Juni. (z.B. Sentioro del la pace / Bindelweg).
Bitte melden, wer Lust und Spass am Bikebergsteigen hat (S3 sollte schon sein). Weitere Tourvorschläge sind natürlich willkommen.
P.S.: Die Radsaison hat schon begonnen  ...
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Carsten (21. März 2018)

Heute mal früher Feierabend gemacht


----------



## Carsten (3. April 2018)

ich gebe zu, Frühling kann auch ganz schön sein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (3. April 2018)

Servus Sportler

Hiermit möchte ich Euch zur Ostalb Benefiz Tour am 22.04.2018 einladen. Es wird ein Angebot für Kinder, Geocacher,  für Läufer, Radfahrer und Mountainbiker geben

Nähere Infos hier: http://bike-berg.de/service/events/2

*Bitte weitersagen und an mögliche Interessenten weiterleiten*


Übrigens suchen wir noch Helfer für die Veranstaltung.
Wer sich also berufen fühlt beim Kinderprogramm zu helfen möchte oder sich berufen fühlt eine Gruppe als Guide zu begleiten der soll sich einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (3. April 2018)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. April 2018)




----------



## damage0099 (6. April 2018)

Gesichtsausdruck macht einen unentspannten Eindruck


----------



## Carsten (9. April 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BhRbYLsFM2s/
mit den Dischinger kidsonbike bei uns im Revier


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. April 2018)

*... unterwegs in geislingen  


*

*





*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. April 2018)




----------



## Paul_Weber (14. April 2018)

*Frühlingstour am Braunenberg
*

*






*


----------



## Carsten (14. April 2018)

Heute mal nicht Mountainbiken sondern Müll sammeln im Tannenwäldle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. April 2018)

*heute hometrails gerockt!! *


----------



## Paul_Weber (20. April 2018)

*Freitagsrunde
















*


----------



## schwertrider (21. April 2018)

Top Bilder


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. April 2018)

*Ausfahrt mit den Frankenfreunden auf der Ostalb. Super Aktion *



 





































Viele Grüße Micha


----------



## ND! (23. April 2018)

Es war wie immer ein Fest mit euch 
Und die Bilder sind weltklasse, saubere Leistung der Fahrer und des Fotografen!


----------



## lowfat (23. April 2018)

Ja, auch wenn ich nur Samstag dabei war, war's große Klasse! Danke für's guiden und das ganze Drumherum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (23. April 2018)

Ich bin auch wieder nüchtern.
Wie der Frangge sacht: hat scho bassd!


----------



## static (23. April 2018)

Von mir auch vielen Dank! Und Grüße an alle Mitfahrer von Samstag und Sonntag!
War ein tolles Wochende mit viel Trail und viel Bier


----------



## Paul_Weber (23. April 2018)

*Hier auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende:































*


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. April 2018)

Suffköpfe


----------



## christof1977 (23. April 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Suffköpfe



Ah wa


----------



## ramses04 (23. April 2018)

Geile Bilder, danke dafür


----------



## Xayok (24. April 2018)

Einen ganz herzlichen Dank für die tollen Bilder!

Die Ecke war großartig, ich komme mal wieder.

Grüße
André


----------



## Paul_Weber (29. April 2018)

Samstag Nachmittag


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. Mai 2018)

*Schwertreiter Himmelfahrt an Comer See und Lago Maggiore - Lagobiking vom Feinsten !!! 








































*

Viele Grüße und Danke an alle, die dabei waren. War eine sehr gelungene Aktion !!! Micha


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. Mai 2018)

*... lago maggiore !!! *

















































... leider alles schon wieder vorbei, cazzos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (15. Mai 2018)

wow, mal wieder phantastische Bilder einfach genial. Männer ihr seid die besten. 

Ich wünschte mir ich wäre auch so im Training und so Fit wie ihr

LG


----------



## Xriders (16. Mai 2018)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. Juni 2018)

*unterwegs im montafon  ... endlich wieder in den bergen !!!  
















*
Grüße M.


----------



## Carsten (6. Juli 2018)

mal wieder was los auf den Hometrails:

https://www.facebook.com/events/844391259080730/

Das Aalbäume feiert Jubiläum. Deshalb fahren wir alle am Sonntag mit den Mountainbikes hoch


----------



## Carsten (9. Juli 2018)

Waren gestern bei der DIM Aktivtour der IG Ammergau in den Ammergauer Alpen auf den Reitwegen König Ludwig II unterwegs. Burkhard hat dort ein paar echte Deliklatessen wiederentdeckt...


----------



## Paul_Weber (27. Juli 2018)

*Gipfelbiwak *

*Gipfel erreicht:*

*

*

*Sonnenuntergang:*

*

*

*

*

*Der Mond ist aufgegangen:*

*

*

*Tiroler Bergwacht wacht.*

*

*

*Nächtlicher Umtrunk:*

*

*

*Sonnenaufgang:*

*

*

*Verpennt....*

*

*

*er ist doch noch aufgewacht*

*

*

*Aufwärmen an der Sonne:*

*

*

*alles startklar*

*

*

*und ab gehts Richtung Tal*

*

*

*

*


----------



## Paul_Weber (28. Juli 2018)

Hier noch das Video:


----------



## Carsten (8. August 2018)

wir haben am Wochenende den Explorer-Hotel Gewinn den ich mit dem Inner Circle Video gewonnen habe verprasst.
da von Uns ja leider keiner mit konnte,  haben wir die Gruppe anderweitig voll gemacht:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmEUX_vhcru/?hl=de
https://www.instagram.com/p/BmEUIXMh-8c/?hl=de


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. August 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (17. August 2018)

Monte. Scorluzzo 3094 m heute nachmittag


----------



## flowbike (25. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich bin der Sven aus Plüderhausen und wollte hier mal nachfragen ob jemand so eine Bike-Tragehilfe wie z.B. hookabike nutzt, welche mich mir mal ausleihen könnte. Ich machen vom 13.9. bis 17.9 eine Ortlerumrundung, bei der wir unser Bike auch einiges tragen werden müßen und das in Gelände wo es evtl. hilfreich sein kann, mal beide Hände frei zu haben. Ich brauche so etwas sonst sehr selten und möchte mir das deswegen nicht gleich kaufen.
Wäre schön, wenn das was zustande kommen würde, gerne auch gegen ein kleines Entgelt.

Grüße und ein traillastiges WE


----------



## Carsten (28. August 2018)

Bike tragen geht auch ohne, machen wir seit 15 Jahren so.
Aber Peakrider und Co sind schon ganz praktisch ...



Am Sonntag am Piz Nair
Mehr Bilder auf meiner Homepage ...Unter der Rubrik Instagram


----------



## Carsten (31. August 2018)

Noch was Schönes aus meinem realen Leben


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. August 2018)

Mit Kollege unterwegs gewesen, zweimal über 2000m.

Anhang anzeigen 767916 Anhang anzeigen 767917 Anhang anzeigen 767918 Anhang anzeigen 767919 Anhang anzeigen 767920


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. September 2018)

*Ausfahrt der Schwertreiter ins Vinschgau - Berge zum Anfassen - Trails - Mega Aktion* 

























































































Schee war´s, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (6. September 2018)

*Anreise und Regentag:*





*Dreisprachenspitze 2.843 m:*









*Piz Umbrail 3.033 m:*

















*Vermoi 2.930 m:*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. September 2018)




----------



## Paul_Weber (17. September 2018)

*Montagsausfahrt ins Allgäu*


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. September 2018)

Von der Stelle hob i au mehrere Bilder


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. September 2018)

Wollte der einfach nicht auf mich hören


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. September 2018)

*unterwegs auf allgäuer nebel-trails *


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. September 2018)

*Traditionelles Bionicon Treffen 2018 auf der Alb *


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. September 2018)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. September 2018)

*Super Aktion, Danke an alle!!! Grüße Micha *


----------



## Paul_Weber (23. September 2018)

Da war aber nur ein Bionicon dabei, oder hab ich mich verzählt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (23. September 2018)

Geile Bilder!
Aber nur ein Bionicon und seit wann hat der kleine Italiener so an Ranzen?


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2018)

Waren 2 

Und mit der Rentner-Gang sogar 5


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Geile Bilder!
> Aber nur ein Bionicon und seit wann hat der kleine Italiener so an Ranzen?


----------



## Paul_Weber (30. September 2018)

*1. Herbstausfahrt auf dem Hometrails*


----------



## RockyRacer (3. Oktober 2018)

Servus, oder Moin,

wie ich zu sagen pflege .


Ich wollte mich nochmal bei allen für die tolle Zeit im Vinschgau mit Euch bedanken.
Das ist eine große Qualität von Urlaub, unbekannten Menschen zu begegnen, diese kennen zu lernen und wie in unserem Falle die Zeit gemeinsam zu verbringen.

Da ihr mich Flachlandtiroler gut gefordert habt, fehlte mir oft die Puste, um von der atemberaubenden Landschaft etwas einzufangen und weil ich mich viel im hinteren Drittel bewegt habe, würde ich des Öfteren Opfer einiger Kameramänner (Chris, Steffen und Flo zb.). Umso mehr würde ich mich über einige Bilder freuen. Noch mehr würde ich mich freuen, Euch wiederzusehen!

José, melde dich, wenn Du den Uvex Jakkyl Hde oder ne Jow Blow Booster haben magst.

Ich hoffe euer WZB zum heimischen Wasseralfinger ist heute nicht zu sehr verstaut.

Liebe Grüße und dahin, 
David


----------



## Paul_Weber (13. Oktober 2018)

*Ein sonniger Samstag Nachmittag *

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Oktober 2018)

Gestern mit a paar Schwertreiter unterwegs gewesen......


----------



## affenmann1st (15. Oktober 2018)

Paul_Weber schrieb:


> *Ein sonniger Samstag Nachmittag *



Coole Bilder!!
Ein paar Stellen kommen mir bekannt vor! Wo seid ihr denn überall rumgekommen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Oktober 2018)

Heute wieder mit den Jungs unterwegs gewesen, vor dem drohenden Wintereinbruch am Dienstag Nacht muss noch einmal eine mega Tour gefahren werden:




Ein Schwertreiter kommt nie alleine 
[ur

















Die schwerste Stelle, laut Führer von Meischter Carschten Schymik unfahrbar, wurde gleich mehrfach geknackt, Schwierigkeit laut Carschten S5 hihihi:



















Geil wars huit wieder und ich freue mich schon auf die Sause und das gute Wasseralfinger Bier.

Proscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (22. Oktober 2018)

Oh, gut zu wissen, dass ich auch schonmal eine S5-Stelle gefahren bin 

Wie ist die Situation mit  Hirten und dem Wirt der *ipf***alpe aktuell?


----------



## damage0099 (22. Oktober 2018)

Er hat das 3,  vor der 5 vergessen


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Oktober 2018)

Neuer Wirt, alles bestens.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (5. November 2018)

*mal im Frankenland unterweg ...*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. November 2018)

*sundowner am braunenberg ...



*


----------



## Paul_Weber (10. November 2018)

*Heute mal wieder in Oberkochen unterwegs gewesen:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (11. November 2018)

*die bergsaison ist noch lange nicht zuende ...























*


----------



## Carsten (14. November 2018)

wenn der Weg ins Büro mal wieder etwas länger dauert








...liegt es vielleicht daran, dass man sich fragt ob es einen Grund gibt überhaupt dort hin zu fahren...


----------



## cuberni (15. November 2018)

Carsten schrieb:


> ...liegt es vielleicht daran, dass man sich fragt ob es einen Grund gibt überhaupt dort hin zu fahren...


Halt nur um´s Hobby zu finanzieren...
Rotstein isch halt immer wieder schee


----------



## nmk (15. November 2018)

cuberni schrieb:


> Rodstein isch halt immer wieder schee



Als Neigeschmeckter muss ich korrigieren.


----------



## cuberni (15. November 2018)

Ups, Asche auf mein Haupt. Aber trotzdem sche, besonders der Trail nach Oko


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. November 2018)

*heute war ein Traumtag in den Bergen ... *





































Grüße Micha


----------



## Gpunkt (19. November 2018)

November Traumtag

























Grüße Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (19. November 2018)

<a href="https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2333341"><img src="https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/23/2333/2333341-2nyj2y5cz9ny-novemberberge_74-original.jpg"></a>

<a href="https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2333343"><img src="https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/23/2333/2333343-xlxw0wp8ik6p-novemberberge_50-original.jpg"></a>

<a href="https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2333344"><img src="https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/23/2333/2333344-yhslmpu48d11-novemberberge_57-original.jpg"></a>

<a href="https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2333345"><img src="https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/23/2333/2333345-jd3pddhkzwyv-novemberberge_58-original.jpg"></a>

<a href="https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2333341"><img src="https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/23/2333/2333341-2nyj2y5cz9ny-novemberberge_74-original.jpg"></a>


----------



## damage0099 (30. November 2018)

Besten Dank nochmal für die geile Sause 
Und natürlich an die Locals für die saugeilen Schleifen


----------



## wuppi18 (1. Dezember 2018)

Dito, Danke Danke Danke..auch an die netten Menschen die uns am 4 Wegzeiger
so leckere Sachen offeriert haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (1. Dezember 2018)

Ja, war wieder eine sauspaßige Aktion


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. Dezember 2018)

*Schwabenausfahrt nach Bad Urach 
























Klasse war´s. Dem Guide ein, zwei Bier!!  Grüße M.*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. Dezember 2018)

*weiter auf den hometrails ... 











*


----------



## wuppi18 (29. Dezember 2018)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *Schwabenausfahrt nach Bad Urach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neeiin Günter u Deli mit dem neuen Bock bei mir hinterm Haus!!!Und isch bims Genitalien


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Dezember 2018)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *weiter auf den hometrails ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geile Bilder, aber die Sonne war wohl bei mir im Allgäu.


----------



## IBEX73 (31. Dezember 2018)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *Schwabenausfahrt nach Bad Urach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wär ich auch gerne dabeigewesen....!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. Dezember 2018)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Da wär ich auch gerne dabeigewesen....!


sehr schön, wir kommen wieder und melden uns 2019


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. Dezember 2018)

*SchwertreiterSilvesterSause - der beste Rutsch ins neue Jahr !! mit den besten Wünschen für 2019* 





















beste Grüße und guten Rutsch M.


----------



## damage0099 (31. Dezember 2018)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Da wär ich auch gerne dabeigewesen....!


Du wirst nächsten Frühling eingespannt...das ist ne Drohung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Januar 2019)

*endlich wird´s mal wieder heller, also raus auf die trails und in den schnee 



















*
Grüße M.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. Januar 2019)

*irgendwas geht schon auf den trails ... 



*


----------



## Paul_Weber (25. Januar 2019)

da hast du Recht........


----------



## Gpunkt (5. Februar 2019)

Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. Februar 2019)

*und die sonne lachte uns mal wieder zu ... *













Grüße M.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. Februar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (15. Februar 2019)

Heute mal bei Sonne die Trails gerockt


----------



## Paul_Weber (16. Februar 2019)

Kleine Runde um den Brauenberg


----------



## Athabaske (16. Februar 2019)

Tsja, DER Fotospot!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. Februar 2019)




----------



## Paul_Weber (22. April 2019)

*Biken an Ostern bei besten Bedingungen*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


----------



## Carsten (23. April 2019)

mal wieder ne kleien Heubach Session gemacht:




und endlich ein langjähriges Problem gelöst


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. April 2019)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. April 2019)




----------



## IBEX73 (25. April 2019)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


>



.....Elba.....!


----------



## Carsten (14. Mai 2019)

mal wieder in der Pfalz
 ziemlich böse Stelle, ging irgendwie net wirklich:


die schon eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (15. Mai 2019)

Carsten schrieb:


> mal wieder in der Pfalz
> ziemlich böse Stelle, ging irgendwie net wirklich:
> 
> 
> die schon eher


So geht es...
bzw. ging es 2015


----------



## Hinouf (15. Mai 2019)

Und da war es sogar noch feucht. Sauber


----------



## Athabaske (15. Mai 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Und da war es sogar noch feucht. Sauber


...ich habe immer den Eindruck, feuchter Sandstein ist besser als ganz trockener? Also ganz anders als der Schlonzkalk der Alb.


----------



## damage0099 (15. Mai 2019)

aju schrieb:


> So geht es...
> bzw. ging es 2015


Wow


----------



## Hinouf (15. Mai 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich habe immer den Eindruck, feuchter Sandstein ist besser als ganz trockener? Also ganz anders als der Schlonzkalk der Alb.


Da kann ich net mitreden. Habe nur Kalk. Aber gut zu wissen...


----------



## Carsten (15. Mai 2019)

Respekt...bei Nässe...
aber das Video ist aus der Zukunft. Die Birke ist viel älter als auf meinem Foto...also bis die so dick ist, dass man sich dran festhalten kann, kann ich das auch fahren. Dann ist es viel einfacher


----------



## Paul_Weber (17. Mai 2019)

Heute eine schöne Tour am Freitag Nachmittag


----------



## DJT (21. Mai 2019)

Carsten schrieb:


> mal wieder in der Pfalz
> ziemlich böse Stelle, ging irgendwie net wirklich



Bei mir ging's im März 









@aju Top dein Video, wie immer


----------



## Carsten (24. Mai 2019)

DJT schrieb:


> Bei mir ging's im März
> 
> 
> 
> @aju Top dein Video, wie immer





DJT schrieb:


> Bei mir ging's im März
> 
> 
> 
> @aju Top dein Video, wie immer



Hab zur Kerstin gesagt, jetzt sollte der Hebbe dabei sein. Der würde mich spotten und ihm würde ich zutrauen mich zu fangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (11. Juni 2019)

Michael hat mich mir seinen geilen Fotos von Elba ganz heiß auf dies Insel gemacht.


Wir waren zwei Wochen dort. Ziemlich geiles Teil dort. Mehr Fotos gibt´s in meinem Instagram Account zu bewundern:

https://www.instagram.com/carstenschymik/


Wir hatten die Ehre vom King of Elba, Seine Majestät Mr Burkhard Dahl persönlich geguidet zu werden:


----------



## IBEX73 (11. Juni 2019)

Carsten schrieb:


> Michael hat mich mir seinen geilen Fotos von Elba ganz heiß auf dies Insel gemacht.
> 
> 
> Wir waren zwei Wochen dort. Ziemlich geiles Teil dort. Mehr Fotos gibt´s in meinem Instagram Account zu bewundern:
> ...



@Carsten : Dann guck mal meine Bilder an,dann weisst,was dir entgangen ist......

(Wann warst DU denn dort?)


----------



## Carsten (11. Juni 2019)

muss ja Gründe haben nochmal hin zu fahren. Wo steht das fette Kreuz?
Bin zufrieden mit dem was ich gesehen habe...sicher noch nicht alles....gut so

war die letzten zwei Wochen auf der Insel


----------



## IBEX73 (11. Juni 2019)

Carsten schrieb:


> muss ja Gründe haben nochmal hin zu fahren. Wo steht das fette Kreuz?
> Bin zufrieden mit dem was ich gesehen habe...sicher noch nicht alles....gut so
> 
> war die letzten zwei Wochen auf der Insel



.........dann haben wir uns ja ein paar Tage überschnitten.So ein Rudel wie deines hätte ich aber sicher gesehen....Hatte eher Kontakt mir Vierfüssigen Rudeln-Chingiale-Capras+Mufflons....
Das fette Kreuz solltest du gesehen haben,wenn ich deine Bilder bei Finsterkram so ansehe...

Genug im Ostalbforum gewildert-bin schliesslich weder Schwerti,noch mit einem befreundet...


----------



## Carsten (14. Juni 2019)

Beim Burkhard im Album gibt´s noch ein paar Sternchen zu verteilen... https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/91797


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. Juli 2019)

*mal wieder unterwegs im Vinschgau gewesen ... 































*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. Juli 2019)




----------



## Athabaske (19. Juli 2019)

Familie!

Sieht man selten genug - wir müssten mal was gemeinsam machen...


----------



## Carsten (23. Juli 2019)

Dis Kids haben´s einfach drauf mit der Blickführung und der zentralen Position auf dem Mountainbike!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. August 2019)

*endlich wieder berge ... *


----------



## Coal_Master (19. August 2019)

Hob no Nachschlag


----------



## Carsten (26. August 2019)

gestern auch mal wieder in den Bergen.
Frühstart, weil später Gewitter angesagt waren
erstmal 400 hm brutal steil hoch treten, denn nochmal 1100 hm Tragen.
Am Gipfel gab´s denn auch noch was zum Klettern

Abfahrt ging nur teilweise



das war noch der "fahrbare" Teil




Es folgte ein sehr cooler Gratweg bis zur Scharte



Etwa in der Bildmitte zu sehen, hoch sind wir von rechts gekommen, runter ging´s danach runter

Blick zurück zum Gipfel




Unten raus ein schöner abwechslungsreicher Trail mit flowigen Abschnitten und immer wieder sehr schönen Bastelstellen.

geniale Tour, direkt an einem Pass, über den wir alle schon sehr oft mit dem Auto drüber gefahren sind
und der Berg hat einen schönen Namen, der erstmal an eine nette Bedienung im Bahnhof in Schlanders erinnert, denn aber doch anders geschrieben wird


----------



## Paul_Weber (4. September 2019)

Tagesausflug ins Allgäu


----------



## Carsten (9. September 2019)

kurzer Bericht vom Reschenpass:








						3 Länderenduro - Transalp Homepage
					

Hier kommt ein Spotcheck vom 3 Länder Enduro am Reschenpass: Wir sind mit meinen Töchtern (11 und 13) eine Woche in Reschen. Für 99,- Euro gibt’s das Ticket für 4 Bergbahnen. Kinder unter 14 Jahren sind kostenlos dabei.         Die Singletrails sind wirklich Enduro. Bedeutet hier gibt es kaum...



					www.schymik.de
				




muss man mal hin, wenn man noch nicht da war. Hat mit den Kids jede Menge Spaß gemacht. Befürchte nur, dass die mir demnächst davon fahren werden


----------



## Carsten (13. September 2019)

Veranstaltung bei uns:





Details

In diesem Jahr findet die Benefiztour Ostwürttemberg in Dischingen statt.

Wir freuen uns auf ein tolles Event.

Beginn: 21.09.2019 um 09:00 Uhr (Start gegen 10:00 Uhr)

Tourtyp: Mountainbike-Schnitzeljagt mit Funfaktor ohne Zeitmessung - Wichtig! Die Veranstaltung ist KEIN Rennen.

Ort: Dischingen, Egauhalle (Vorplatz)

Für Interessierte gibt es einen Expobereich mit einem SQlab-Vermessungsstand für Sitzknochen- und Handvermessung.

Hier ist die ganze Geschichte zu unserem diesjährigen Spendenempfänger:

Detlef H. ist 60 Jahre alt und bereits im Babyalter vollständig erblindet.

Als sein Eltern starben zog er aus dem Osten zu seinen einzigen Verwandten hier auf die Ostalb. Leider meinten diese es nicht gut mit ihm und es passierten viele unschöne Dinge.

Anschluss hatte Detlef in dem kleinen Ort keinen und man kann als Blinder nicht einfach seine Koffer packen und gehen.

Jedoch 2017 konnte er in die kleine familiäre Pflegewohngemeinschaft von Familie Amthor in Heidenheim einziehen. Dort wurde auch der Kontakt zu dem Projekt “Herz- und Zeitverschenker” und “Freunde schaffen Freude e.V.” hergestellt.

Seither wird Detlef regelmäßig besucht und er kann mit seiner Begleiterin spazieren und auch zu verschiedenen Veranstaltungen gehen.

Leider kamen jetzt noch weitere große Beeinträchtigungen durch Beckenwirbelbruch und Bandscheidenvorfall hinzu. Die Schmerzen und Haltungsschäden könnten vermindert werden durch viel Bewegung. Darum ist ein Heimtrainer für ihn unumgänglich, damit er, unabhängig von Wetter und Begleitung, sich bewegen kann.

Jetzt muss für ihn ein gutes Gerät gefunden werden, das er dann auch bedienen kann.

Wir bitten daher um rege Teilnahme und Spenden um ihm das zu ermöglichen. Er hat es verdient!

Startgebühren: 10 € pro Teilnehmer









						Benefiztour Ostwürttemberg 2019
					

In diesem Jahr findet die Benefiztour Ostwürttemberg in Dischingen statt.  Wir freuen uns auf ein tolles Event.  Beginn: 21.09.2019 um 09:00 Uhr (Start gegen 10:00 Uhr)  Tourtyp:...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Oktober 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xriders (26. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Paul_Weber (27. Oktober 2019)

*Sonniger Herbsttag auf der Ostalb*


----------



## wuppi18 (28. Oktober 2019)

Sonniger Herbsttag in Italien, Grüßla auf


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2019)

Servus

hier könnt Ihr mal was für die bikenden Kids aus Schwäbisch Gmünd tun. Sie haben den ganzen Sommer einen schönen Trail gepflegt, der von der Stadt jetzt zerstört werden soll:








						Legaler Trail im Schießtal - Online-Petition
					

Seit mehreren Jahren wird unser Trail im Schießtal indirekt geduldet. Aufgrund des immer größer werdenden Interesses und der damit verbundenen intensiveren Nutzung, kam es dazu, dass der Trail abgesperrt und teilweise abgerissen wurde. *Jetzt benötigen wir die Zustimmung der Stadt Schwäbisch...




					www.openpetition.de


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (5. November 2019)

*lago biking - zu besuch bei alten freunden (tremalzo, dalco, riva freefall ...), ... *


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. November 2019)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. Dezember 2019)




----------



## trekxler (2. Januar 2020)

Geilen Tag im Allgäu verbracht ?


----------



## pib (3. Januar 2020)

Jo geile Sach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (4. Januar 2020)

Auf der anderen Seite wird wieder Ski gefahren ;(
Und ab nächsten Sommer ist es dort familienfreundlich und barrierefrei. 
Schade, schöner Berg ...


----------



## pib (5. Januar 2020)

napstarr schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite wird wieder Ski gefahren ;(



das müssen aber ganz arme "Schweine" sein bei der Schneelage. Ist nämlich viel zu wenig davon da. War heute gegenüber am Falkenstein zum spazieren und hab da keine Skifahrer gesehen. Lifte laufen wohl auch nur sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## Paul_Weber (11. Januar 2020)




----------



## Paul_Weber (11. Januar 2020)




----------



## Gpunkt (19. Januar 2020)

Der Nachwuchs gibt Gas?


----------



## Gpunkt (19. Januar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (19. Januar 2020)

Goil!!!


----------



## Gpunkt (4. Februar 2020)




----------



## Paul_Weber (9. Februar 2020)

Samstag Nachmittag im tiefsten Winter:


----------



## Gpunkt (10. Februar 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. Februar 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. Februar 2020)




----------



## Gpunkt (17. Februar 2020)

Mitte Februar


----------



## pib (17. Februar 2020)

War ein geiler Tag bei euch.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. März 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (20. März 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. März 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. März 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. März 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. März 2020)




----------



## Paul_Weber (1. April 2020)

Vormittags Homeoffice und Nachmittags biken:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. April 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. April 2020)




----------



## Paul_Weber (11. April 2020)

Samstag Nachmittag:





Ein paar Meter weiter.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (11. April 2020)




----------



## Take-Off (14. April 2020)

Servus in die Runde!

Sehr coole Bilder, die ihr hier in der Gruppe teil 

Ich bin noch recht neu in der Aalener / Gmünder Region als "Neigschmeckter" unterwegs. Daher habe ich auch leider bike-technisch noch extrem wenig Anschluss und kenne nur Heubach ein wenig. Gerne würde ich aber noch mehr Gegenden erkunden und den Spaß am Radln teilen.

Ich selber fahre sehr gerne abwärts und komme auch meist immer runter. Bergauf mecker ich zwar - aber komme irgendwann immer oben an. Selber bin ich von Bikepark-Ausflügen bis hin zur kleinen Trailrunde für alles zu haben und würde mich über ein wenig Anschluss freuen.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## pib (18. April 2020)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


>



Ihr habt’s einfach drauf! Top. Bis bald Männer...


----------



## Paul_Weber (18. April 2020)

Take-Off schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde!
> 
> Sehr coole Bilder, die ihr hier in der Gruppe teil
> 
> ...


Derzeit kein gemeinsames Biken wegen Corona, sorry


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. April 2020)




----------



## Paul_Weber (27. April 2020)

Gestern gemeinsam mit Hannes und seiner Drohne unterwegs auf unseren Tails rund um Aalen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (27. April 2020)

Hübsche Trails habt ihr da!


----------



## Take-Off (29. April 2020)

Paul_Weber schrieb:


> Derzeit kein gemeinsames Biken wegen Corona, sorry



Absolut verständlich! Sobald man wieder darf, würds mich freuen mit euch mal eine Runde drehen zu dürfen - die Bilder und Videos machen sehr viel Spaß auf meine neue Heimat!

Liebe Grüße,
Bernd


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (3. Mai 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Mai 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. Mai 2020)




----------



## Donnerknall81 (17. August 2020)

War heut zum zweiten mal am Braunenberg unterwegs und bin ein bißchen so die Trails abgefahren die Kommot so hergibt. Das erste mal war ich vor vielleicht 7-8 Jahren hier.
Gibt's hier Leute die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig hier fahren? Das nächste mal wäre ich nächsten Donnerstag voraussichtlich gegen 16Uhr hier. Hat jemand Bock mir was zu zeigen?

PS: Würde mich als fortgeschrittenen Einsteiger bezeichnen und bin mit E-Fully unterwegs


----------



## schwertrider (19. August 2020)

E-fully und dann noch Name Donnerknall? 
Nicht gerade Pluspunkte ?


----------



## Donnerknall81 (24. August 2020)

Hm, über E-Fullies kann lässt sich ja streiten, aber warum man mit Donnerknall Probleme hat... 

War aber zwischenzeitlich noch zweimal da, hier kann man es echt aushalten


----------



## Paul_Weber (31. Oktober 2020)

Heute war ein schöner Tag


----------



## Paul_Weber (6. November 2020)

Wiedermal ein super Herbsttag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (7. November 2020)

Ein schöner Herbsttag:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. November 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (26. November 2020)




----------



## Gpunkt (29. November 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Dezember 2020)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Januar 2021)




----------



## paulipan (19. Januar 2021)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *die bergsaison ist noch lange nicht zuende ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Wo ward ihr da genau unterwegs? Gerne PN


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (11. Februar 2021)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_Weber (25. März 2021)

Heuter beim Schienentrail:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. Mai 2021)




----------



## Paul_Weber (4. Juni 2021)

Hier unser Video zum Frühjahr 2021:


----------



## Paul_Weber (6. September 2021)

5 Tage Mitten in den Dolomiten


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. September 2021)

Super Film und irre Landschaft


----------



## Xriders (6. September 2021)

Das war ein Erlebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (6. September 2021)

Toll. Am Piano/Piana war ich sogar auch schon mal. Unglaublich, die Stellungen dort... Welchen Weg runter habt ihr genommen?


----------



## Carsten (8. September 2021)

Hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht einer "anderen" Radreise:









						Biken&Buddeln - Transalp Homepage
					

Tailbauwoche work&ride im Val Poschiavo. Wegepflege und Mountainbiketouren südlich des Berninapasses. Sanierung historischer Bergwege.



					www.schymik.de
				









War jedenfalls eine feine Erfahrung mal selbst beim Erhalt eines historischen Wegenetzes helfen zu dürfen!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. September 2021)

*... mal wieder Bergluft geschnuppert*


----------



## Paul_Weber (15. September 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Toll. Am Piano/Piana war ich sogar auch schon mal. Unglaublich, die Stellungen dort... Welchen Weg runter habt ihr genommen?


Hallo DocB, wir sind am Monte Piano den Weg Richtung Dürrenstein See runter, war am Anfang ziemlich spektakulär. Am Ende des Video siehst du ja die Aufnahmen vom Handy.


----------



## MC² (16. September 2021)

Paul_Weber schrieb:


> Hallo DocB, wir sind am Monte Piano den Weg Richtung Dürrenstein See runter, war am Anfang ziemlich spektakulär. Am Ende des Video siehst du ja die Aufnahmen vom Handy.


Keine Diskussion mit m Jeepfahrer?


----------



## Paul_Weber (16. September 2021)

MC² schrieb:


> Keine Diskussion mit m Jeepfahrer?


Oh doch, aber nach einer Weile haben die es kapiert, dass wir uns nicht beirren lassen , da wir ja die Bikes geschoben haben.


----------



## Carsten (23. September 2021)

​
Bikebergsteigen
Im Sommer 2016 standen Königin Der Berge , Florian Strigel und ich vermutlich als erste Mountainbiker auf diesem 3628 Meter hohen Gipfel im Gran Paradiso Massiv.
In diesem beeindruckenden Video zeigen ein einheimischer Mountainbiker in fantastischen Video- und Drohnenaufnahmen, welch spektakuläre Abfahrt wir damals unter die Stollen genommen haben...
#bikebergsteigen
Ab Minute 10:00 wird es spannend


----------



## IBEX73 (23. September 2021)

Carsten schrieb:


> beeindruckenden



Stimmt,sehr beeidruckend......(Kotzsmiley).Absolut verantwortungslose Fahrweise,shreddern wo er sich´s nur getraut,Abkürzer,die heikle Passage sicher nicht gefahren (Schnitt im Video),Drohnenverbot im GPNP missachtet.......geile Werbung für uns Biker.......Drecks Influenzerei......


Und ja,ich weiss wie es da oben aussieht,war auch dort vor 2 Wochen,zum 2.mal.......allerdings in der ehrlichen IBEX-Variante.
Edit: Eines noch: Sooooo sonderlich schwer ist der Berg nicht zu fahren,die oberen 200m Fahrstrecke sind spektakulär,aber der Rest? Nix was einen technisch vom Hocker reisst....Von der Aussicht her,die wahre Bergliebhaber geniesen können, ist er allerdings schon sehr interesant...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Oktober 2021)

*Ausfahrt Ende September ... *


----------



## Coal_Master (18. Januar 2022)

Fast Hochtour auf 1700m:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (5. März 2022)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (27. März 2022)

*Finale Freeride 2022 *


----------



## RockyRacer (27. März 2022)

Mal wieder tolle Bilder von euch coolen Socken!


----------



## trekxler (4. April 2022)

_Braunenberg Snowride_Anhang anzeigen 1451473


----------



## trekxler (4. April 2022)

Anhang anzeigen 1451473Anhang anzeigen 1451474


----------



## DocB (4. April 2022)

Das Schneebild vom Rad würde ich ja glatt zum Foto der Woche wählen, aber dazu muss es hier in die Foto-Datenbank bei MTB-news rein...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. Mai 2022)




----------



## Schwarz1981 (9. Mai 2022)

Schee, wo ist das? 
....und warum hat der schon wieder ein neues Bike?

Grüße und viel Spaß!!!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (30. Mai 2022)

*Schwertreiter Ausfahrt Himmelfahrtskommando ... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRacer (1. Juni 2022)

Präsi for Bikefotograf!
Mega geile Bilder!


----------



## Paul_Weber (4. Juni 2022)

Hier unser Video zu unserem Ausflug an Himmelfahrt:


----------



## DocB (4. Juni 2022)

"Das Video wird noch konvertiert" - seit 2h?


----------



## Paul_Weber (4. Juni 2022)

So, das lange warten auf das Video ist vorbei, jetzt hat es endlich geklappt, ich hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Paul_Weber (17. Juli 2022)

Rund um Unterkochen unterwegs....


----------



## RockyRacer (21. Juli 2022)

Sehr sehr schönes Video, geile Kameraführung und Schnitt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. Oktober 2022)

*Oktoberausfahrt*


----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2022)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *Oktoberausfahrt*
> 
> Sieht nach Vinschgau aus..  Gondel St Martin





SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


>


----------



## DocB (6. Oktober 2022)

Sieht nach 8er aus?


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Oktober 2022)

geile pics


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. November 2022)

*Grüße von der sonnigen Ostalb *


----------



## Paul_Weber (28. November 2022)

*Schwertreiter Sause 2022*


----------

